# Perché non tradire ed evitarlo, la mia esperienza



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

*Perché non tradire ed evitarlo, la mia esperienza*

Ciao sono un uomo alla metà dei 30 anni musicista con compagna e figlia...siamo assieme da 10 anni....amo mia figlia alla follia amo la mia compagna e sto benissimo con lei....ma veniamo al dunque....non ho mai tradito, amche se ho avuto poche relazioni e tutte durature....mi è sempre piaciuto fare un po il cascamorto con le donne ma sempre in maniera discreta e non andando mai oltre, è sempre stato un mio modo per alimentare il mio ego ma senza tradire realmente...non lo facevo con tutte ma solo con donne particolarmente attraenti, il giochetto finiva comunque sempre in un nulla di fatto, chiudevo la porta puntualmente prima di concludere qualcosa.....la mia compagna non mi ha mai scoperto perché, ripeto, son sempre stato discreto, non mi piace fare apprezzamenti plateali e in presenza della mia compagna.....2 anni fa vivo un periodo molto stressante della mia vita in cui anche la vita di coppia ne risente, l"attività lavorativa va male e devo chiudere, lei mi placca stretto su tutto e non mi lascia vivere, mi sento soffocare...esco sempre con amici single e senza famiglia, che ovviamente escono per cuccare....conosco una ragazza molto più giovane di me molto attraente, iniziamo a vederci spesso per caso perché si frequenta gli stessi locali....poi ci si becca su fb e iniziamo a chattare parlando del più e del meno...una sera ci si becca in un locale e scappa un bacio appassionato...ma ci si ferma li....non ci si vede più ma ci si sente sempre tramite fb....iniziamo a raccontarci...le racconto la mia situazione lei la sua....scopro che lei è uno schifo umano, bisessuale  ossessionata dal sesso, con gravi problemi familiari e di psiche.....sulle prime mi interesso ai suoi problemi poi arriva il senso di colpa verso la mia compagna e la mia famiglia, nello stesso istante la mia compagna inizis a cambiare comportamento forse capendo che qualcosa non stava andando bene, improvvisamente in casa si crea una situazione da idillio....mollo il colpo, smetto di sentirmi con la tipa, mi sento uno schifo, sto male per qualche mese senza darlo a vedere.....passano 2 anni, continuo a frequentare amici single che, anche parecchio fissati col sesso e le donne in un certo senso mi portano a pensare che tradire sia normale e naturale.....ora in 10 anni di coppia mi è capitato parecchie volte di avere proposte anche parecchio spinte da ragazze poco serie e ho sempre rifiutato categoricamente, in questi 2 anni avevo smesso anche di fare il cascamorto, mi ero messo la testa a posto....suonando in giro mi capita di conoscere 2 ragazze ( non in simultanea) che iniziano a marcarmi stretto provandoci in maniera spinta....con entrambe quasi ci casco ma riesco in un qualche modo a evitare  di farci qualcosa in estremis....poi un bel giorno arriva una ragazza che conosco da tempo che non mi aveva mai attratto in maniera particolare e con cui c'è sempre stato un semplice rapporto di conoscenza (la situazione familiare procede abbastanza bene e non c'è crisi di coppia se non che per stanchezza e stress vari si fa poco sesso, momenti che abbiamo sempre avuto in maniera altalenante ma che abbiamo sempre risolto), questa volta questa questa ragazza inizia a spingere nei miei confronti, ci prova in tutti i modi anche troppo esplicitamente......alla fine cedo, facciamo sesso per 2 volte in maniera squallida e poco appagante, fredda e imbarazzante (almeno per me)....arrivano sibito i sensi di colpa immediati, chiudo totalmente e immeditamente i contatti con lei che forse si era preparata a fare l'amante e la terza incomoda.....ora sono ridotto da schifo, depressione a fasi alterne, devo cercare di fingere per non destare sospetti nella mia compagna che non voglio perdere e non voglio perdere mia figlia e la sua stima futura.....ho iniziato a cercare motivazioni valide ovunque del mio gesto e non riesco a trovarle....in qualsiasi modo guardi la cosa merda è e merda rimane


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

*Perchè non tradire e come non farlo mai ... la mia esperienza*

ciao, sono un uomo alla metà dei 30 anni, musicista con compagna e figlia piccola.....io e la mia compagna siamo assieme da 10 anni....amo mia figlia, amo la mia compagna e sto benissimo con lei......ma veniamo al dunque:non ho mai tradito nelle mie storie passate anche se ho avuo poche relazioni e praticamente tutte durature....mi è sempre piaciuto fare un po' il cascamorto con le donne, ma sempre in maniera discreta e non andando mai oltre è sempre stato un mio modo per alimentare il mio ego ma senza tradire realmente....ho sempre chiuso la porta nel momento giusto, senza compromettermi e senza creare danni....non lo facevo con tutte ma solo con quelle che reputavo particolarmente attraenti.....il giochetto finiva sempre e comunque con un nulla di fatto, chiudevo la porta puntualmente sempre prima di andare oltre il punto di non ritorno anche se dall'altra parte c'era disponibilità......la mia compagna non mi ha mai scoperto o comunque non ha mai visto questi atteggiamenti perché sono sempre stato discreto, mai fatti in sua presenza.......fin qui credo sia la norma di comportamento di ogni uomo con un po' di intelligenza e rispetto verso la sua donna.....2 anni fa vivo un periodo un po' brutto, il lavoro va male, chiudo l'attività, stress, soldi da pagare etc etc....anche il rapporto di coppia ne risente e la mia compagna inizia a placcarmi stretto senza darmi respiro, non perde momento per fare polemica, mi rinfaccia qualsiasi cosa, mi riprende su qualsiasi cosa senza darmi tregua.....non ho mai perso il brutto vizio di uscire una volta a settimana con amici single che ovviamente escono per cuccare, io uscivo solo per stare in compagnia.....una sera in un locale conosco una ragazza molto più giovane di me e molto attraente, ci si ribecca un po' di volte nello stesso locale....la ribecco su FB e iniziamo a chattare parlando del più del meno, una sera la ribecco al locale e capita un bacio appassionato, quelle cose da 15enni in discoteca, ma la cosa finisce lì......da lì non ci siamo più visti ma continuavamo a sentirci su fb, io inizio a raccontargli i miei problemi lei i suoi.....scopro che è uno schifo umano, bisessuale, ossessionata dal sesso, pervertita, con problemi famigliari abbastanza gravi e problemi di psiche...sulle prime mi intenerisco e cerco di portarla sulla buona strada dandogli consigli poi arriva il rimorso nei confronti della mia compagna e della mia famiglia e chiudo la cosa stando malissimo.....in contemporanea la mia compagna forse capisce che mi stavo allontanando e cambia atteggiamento, in casa si ristabilisce la tranquillità e la calma, ma io continuo a stare male con me stesso anche se non lo do a vedere......passano 2 anni di attività musicale abbastanza intensa, ritorno con calma a un equilibrio interiore, perdo il vizio di fare il cascamorto con le ragazze, oltre a non farlo più chiudo anche tutte le porte a quelle che ci provano, ai concerti mi capitano 2 situazioni un po' dubbie, 2 ragazze mi placcano stretto e in maniera provocante, rischio di cedere ma in extremis non lo faccio.....continuo a frequentare amici single e dal dubbio comportamento morale, mi inducono a pensare quasi che tradire sia una cosa normale......mi autoconvinco che se dovesse succedere almeno ne valesse davvero la pena (non vale mai la pena).....poi un bel giorno una ragazza che conosco da tempo (6-7 anni) in cui non ho mai avuto attrazione e con cui c'è sempre stato solo un rapporto di conoscenza, e che sa che ho famiglia inizia a farmi avance pesanti e spinte, scappa un bacio, la cosa finisce li, passano 2-3 mesi e si rifà avanti in maniera molto più spinta.....insiste.....ci casco....abbiamo fatto sesso per 2 volte in maniera squallida, fredda e con imbarazzo (almeno per me) in questo periodo, mi sono reso di aver avuto un periodo di bassa sessuale con la mia compagna, vuoi per lo stress, stanchezza, vuoi per la presenza di mia figlia, insomma ci siamo un po trascurati, cosa che ciclicamente era già successa altre volte e sempre risolta in breve.....ovviamente successo il fattaccio arrivano i sensi di colpa, lo schifo, tronco con lei immediatamente, sembra si fosse preparata a fare l'amante, cosa che io odio......ora ovviamente sto male, cerco di mascherare, la mia compagna on si è accorta di nulla, almeno credo......vivo nella costante paura di perdere la mia famiglia......di perdere lei e mia figlia.....


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2015)

È arrivato il frontman!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2015)

Non ho mai capito perché non ci sia tempo per parlare e fare sesso  in casa e ci sia invece per fare queste cose con altri.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> scopro che *lei è uno schifo umano*, bisessuale  ossessionata dal sesso, con gravi problemi familiari e di psiche.....


Chi lo dice sa di esserlo. Non ci vado più duro solo perchè stai male.



> ora sono ridotto da schifo, depressione a fasi alterne, devo cercare di fingere per non destare sospetti nella mia compagna che non voglio perdere e non voglio perdere mia figlia e la sua stima futura.....ho iniziato a cercare motivazioni valide ovunque del mio gesto e non riesco a trovarle....in qualsiasi modo guardi la cosa merda è e merda rimane


Non aspettarti di rimettere a posto le cose tramite logica e raziocinio. Se sei depresso (che vuol dire a fasi alterne?) direi che intanto puoi partire da quello. In ogni caso, mi pare evidente che si sia innescato un processo di elaborazione su cui non hai più alcun controllo (e da cui non si torna indietro). In una situazione simile alla tua, ho trovato conforto e parziale soluzione nella psicoterapia.

Ah, benvenuto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Ciao sono un uomo alla metà dei 30 anni musicista con compagna e figlia...siamo assieme da 10 anni....amo mia figlia alla follia amo la mia compagna e sto benissimo con lei....ma veniamo al dunque....non ho mai tradito, amche se ho avuto poche relazioni e tutte durature....mi è sempre piaciuto fare un po il cascamorto con le donne ma sempre in maniera discreta e non andando mai oltre, è sempre stato un mio modo per alimentare il mio ego ma senza tradire realmente...*non lo facevo con tutte ma solo con donne particolarmente attraenti*, il giochetto finiva comunque sempre in un nulla di fatto, chiudevo la porta puntualmente prima di concludere qualcosa.....la mia compagna non mi ha mai scoperto perché, ripeto, son sempre stato discreto, non mi piace fare apprezzamenti plateali e in presenza della mia compagna.....2 anni fa vivo un periodo molto stressante della mia vita in cui anche la vita di coppia ne risente, l"attività lavorativa va male e devo chiudere, lei mi placca stretto su tutto e non mi lascia vivere, mi sento soffocare...esco sempre con amici single e senza famiglia, che ovviamente escono per cuccare....conosco una ragazza molto più giovane di me molto attraente, iniziamo a vederci spesso per caso perché si frequenta gli stessi locali....poi ci si becca su fb e iniziamo a chattare parlando del più e del meno...una sera ci si becca in un locale e scappa un bacio appassionato...ma ci si ferma li....non ci si vede più ma ci si sente sempre tramite fb....iniziamo a raccontarci...le racconto la mia situazione lei la sua....*scopro che lei è uno schifo umano, bisessuale  ossessionata dal sesso*, con gravi problemi familiari e di psiche.....sulle prime mi interesso ai suoi problemi poi arriva il senso di colpa verso la mia compagna e la mia famiglia, nello stesso istante la mia compagna inizis a cambiare comportamento forse capendo che qualcosa non stava andando bene, improvvisamente in casa si crea una situazione da idillio....mollo il colpo, smetto di sentirmi con la tipa, mi sento uno schifo, sto male per qualche mese senza darlo a vedere.....passano 2 anni, continuo a frequentare amici single che, anche parecchio fissati col sesso e* le donne in un certo senso mi portano a pensare che tradire sia normale e naturale*.....ora in 10 anni di coppia mi è capitato parecchie volte di avere *proposte anche parecchio spinte da ragazze poco serie* e ho sempre rifiutato categoricamente, in questi 2 anni avevo smesso anche di fare il cascamorto, mi ero messo la testa a posto....suonando in giro mi capita di conoscere 2 ragazze ( non in simultanea) che iniziano a marcarmi stretto provandoci in maniera spinta....con entrambe quasi ci casco ma riesco in un qualche modo a evitare  di farci qualcosa in estremis....poi un bel giorno arriva una ragazza che conosco da tempo che non mi aveva mai attratto in maniera particolare e con cui c'è sempre stato un semplice rapporto di conoscenza (la situazione familiare procede abbastanza bene e non c'è crisi di coppia se non che per stanchezza e stress vari si fa poco sesso, momenti che abbiamo sempre avuto in maniera altalenante ma che abbiamo sempre risolto), questa volta questa questa ragazza inizia a spingere nei miei confronti, ci prova in tutti i modi anche troppo esplicitamente......alla fine cedo, facciamo sesso per 2 volte in maniera squallida e poco appagante, fredda e imbarazzante (almeno per me)....arrivano sibito i sensi di colpa immediati, chiudo totalmente e immeditamente i contatti con lei che forse si era preparata a fare l'amante e la terza incomoda.....ora sono ridotto da schifo, depressione a fasi alterne, devo cercare di fingere per non destare sospetti nella mia compagna che non voglio perdere e *non voglio perdere mia figlia e la sua stima futura*.....ho iniziato a cercare motivazioni valide ovunque del mio gesto e non riesco a trovarle....in qualsiasi modo guardi la cosa merda è e merda rimane


benvenuto.
per non perdere la stima futura di tua figlia continua pure a trattare le donne come stai facendo, così le darai un valido esempio degli uomini dai quali dovrà tenersi distante.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È arrivato il frontman!


:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2015)

Esistono le profumiere e qui abbiamo l'esempio del profumiere
In più come aggravante prima ci va a letto s poi descrive il tutto come uno schifo.
Infine quoto Chiara. Bel esempio di uomo davvero


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



dolore ha detto:


> Ciao sono un uomo alla metà dei 30 anni musicista con compagna e figlia...siamo assieme da 10 anni....amo mia figlia alla follia amo la mia compagna e sto benissimo con lei....ma veniamo al dunque....non ho mai tradito, amche se ho avuto poche relazioni e tutte durature....mi è sempre piaciuto fare un po il cascamorto con le donne ma sempre in maniera discreta e non andando mai oltre, è sempre stato un mio modo per alimentare il mio ego ma senza tradire realmente...non lo facevo con tutte ma solo con donne particolarmente attraenti, il giochetto finiva comunque sempre in un nulla di fatto, chiudevo la porta puntualmente prima di concludere qualcosa.....la mia compagna non mi ha mai scoperto perché, ripeto, son sempre stato discreto, non mi piace fare apprezzamenti plateali e in presenza della mia compagna.....2 anni fa vivo un periodo molto stressante della mia vita in cui anche la vita di coppia ne risente, l"attività lavorativa va male e devo chiudere, lei mi placca stretto su tutto e non mi lascia vivere, mi sento soffocare...esco sempre con amici single e senza famiglia, che ovviamente escono per cuccare....conosco una ragazza molto più giovane di me molto attraente, iniziamo a vederci spesso per caso perché si frequenta gli stessi locali....poi ci si becca su fb e iniziamo a chattare parlando del più e del meno...una sera ci si becca in un locale e scappa un bacio appassionato...ma ci si ferma li....non ci si vede più ma ci si sente sempre tramite fb....iniziamo a raccontarci...le racconto la mia situazione lei la sua....scopro che lei è uno schifo umano, bisessuale  ossessionata dal sesso, con gravi problemi familiari e di psiche.....sulle prime mi interesso ai suoi problemi poi arriva il senso di colpa verso la mia compagna e la mia famiglia, nello stesso istante la mia compagna inizis a cambiare comportamento forse capendo che qualcosa non stava andando bene, improvvisamente in casa si crea una situazione da idillio....mollo il colpo, smetto di sentirmi con la tipa, mi sento uno schifo, sto male per qualche mese senza darlo a vedere.....passano 2 anni, continuo a frequentare amici single che, anche parecchio fissati col sesso e le donne in un certo senso mi portano a pensare che tradire sia normale e naturale.....ora in 10 anni di coppia mi è capitato parecchie volte di avere proposte anche parecchio spinte da ragazze poco serie e ho sempre rifiutato categoricamente, in questi 2 anni avevo smesso anche di fare il cascamorto, mi ero messo la testa a posto....suonando in giro mi capita di conoscere 2 ragazze ( non in simultanea) che iniziano a marcarmi stretto provandoci in maniera spinta....con entrambe quasi ci casco ma riesco in un qualche modo a evitare  di farci qualcosa in estremis....poi un bel giorno arriva una ragazza che conosco da tempo che non mi aveva mai attratto in maniera particolare e con cui c'è sempre stato un semplice rapporto di conoscenza (la situazione familiare procede abbastanza bene e non c'è crisi di coppia se non che per stanchezza e stress vari si fa poco sesso, momenti che abbiamo sempre avuto in maniera altalenante ma che abbiamo sempre risolto), questa volta questa questa ragazza inizia a spingere nei miei confronti, ci prova in tutti i modi anche troppo esplicitamente......alla fine cedo, facciamo sesso per 2 volte in maniera squallida e poco appagante, fredda e imbarazzante (almeno per me)....arrivano sibito i sensi di colpa immediati, chiudo totalmente e immeditamente i contatti con lei che forse si era preparata a fare l'amante e la terza incomoda.....ora sono ridotto da schifo, depressione a fasi alterne, devo cercare di fingere per non destare sospetti nella mia compagna che non voglio perdere e non voglio perdere mia figlia e la sua stima futura.....ho iniziato a cercare motivazioni valide ovunque del mio gesto e non riesco a trovarle....in qualsiasi modo guardi la cosa merda è e merda rimane



Ti capisco..con queste donne purtroppo uno è proprio costretto a tradire,uno vorrebbe stare per i cazzi suoi,ed invece mani sul cazzo,provocazioni,minacce,o mi dai il cazzo o ti denuncio.....,violenze,cazzo uno vorrebbe stare per i fatti suoi,cappella in garage,frenulo sotto chiave...e invece no,ste cazzo di donne fameliche e feline in cerca di cazzi da sbucciare,di coglioni da accoltellare,di cappelle da sucare.....
Adesso mi chiedo?cosa ho che non va?perchè a me non succede con questa frequenza?
Dovevo imparare a suonare uno strumento da piccolo?il flauto soprano?contralto?o il ciufolo a pelle dalla punta rosa?chissà...crepo d'invidia...le donne a me mi importunano ma non troppo...


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

bello, speri che almeno qualcosa della tua vita si salvi, e invece ti senti dire che sei uno schifo di uomo.....cosa che già sai ovviamente.......grazie per l'aiuto....potevo non scrivere nulla.....sarebbe stato uguale.....io invece volevo tentare di stilare una serie di motivazioni per non farlo.....per non arrivare a quel punto


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

oscuro non sei simpatico.....scusami......



			
				Chiara Matraini ha detto:
			
		

> benvenuto.
> per non perdere la stima futura di tua figlia continua pure a trattare le donne come stai facendo, così le darai un valido esempio degli uomini dai quali dovrà tenersi distante.


guarda, sò di non essere un esempio positivo.....non c'è bisogno che me lo ricordi.....io le donne non le ho mai trattate male comunque.....mai....non ho mai fatto soffrire nessuno.....in questo caso purtroppo si, me ne rendo e ci sto male......



			
				farfalla ha detto:
			
		

> Esistono le profumiere e qui abbiamo l'esempio del profumiere
> In più come aggravante prima ci va a letto s poi descrive il tutto come uno schifo.
> Infine quoto Chiara. Bel esempio di uomo davvero


no non sono un profumiere.....e descrivo il tutto come schifo perchè quello è stato....dovrei dire che è stato una cosa bella e da rifare? fammi capire



			
				giorgiocan ha detto:
			
		

> Chi lo dice sa di esserlo. Non ci vado più duro solo perchè stai male.


so di esserlo anche io ma molto meno se permetti


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> bello, speri che almeno qualcosa della tua vita si salvi, e invece ti senti dire che sei uno schifo di uomo.....cosa che già sai ovviamente.......grazie per l'aiuto....potevo non scrivere nulla.....sarebbe stato uguale.....io invece volevo tentare di stilare una serie di motivazioni per non farlo.....per non arrivare a quel punto


Benvenuto.... Ormai la frittata è fatta, le motivazioni cercale facendo un lavoro su te stesso. Da quello che leggo sei stato tentato ( non dalle donne ma dal tuo desiderio di tradire ) diverse volte nel corso degli anni e alla fine hai fatto il salto. Pensi di ripetere l'esperienza o ritieni di doveri fermare qui ?


----------



## Rocco_365 (17 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuto.... Ormai la frittata è fatta, le motivazioni cercale facendo un lavoro su te stesso. Da quello che leggo sei stato tentato ( non dalle donne ma dal tuo desiderio di tradire ) diverse volte nel corso degli anni e alla fine hai fatto il salto. Pensi di ripetere l'esperienza o ritieni di doveri fermare qui ?


Quoto, secondo me il desiderio di tradire era latente e l'hai fatto più per sentirti vivo che per tradire la tua compagna.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> bello, speri che almeno qualcosa della tua vita si salvi, e invece ti senti dire che sei uno schifo di uomo.....cosa che già sai ovviamente.......grazie per l'aiuto....potevo non scrivere nulla.....sarebbe stato uguale.....io invece volevo tentare di stilare una serie di motivazioni per non farlo.....per non arrivare a quel punto



Sai cosa vorrebbero le donne, soprattutto quando si sposano? Un uomo. Invece trovano troppo spesso un pirla.
Intendo che un uomo è uno che compie delle scelte e se ne assume responsabilità.
Gli amici sono i tuoi, li hai scelti tu e tu hai scelto di uscire con loro e poi tu hai scelto di fare il cretino con tutte quelle che ti piacevano (con quelle che non ti piacevano no, però) sei tu che hai scelto di chattare, sei un che hai scelto di tradire.
C'è un semplice sistema per valutare il proprio comportamento: basta pensarlo a ruoli rovesciati.
Pensa a tua moglie che esce con amiche sessualmente facili, che chatta con un uomo promiscuo, che ti tradisce nel modo in cui hai tradito tu.
Ma anche guarda come ti senti ora che non ti facciamo sconti e pensa a come si sono sentite le donne che hai frequentato.
A te piace immaginarti come un Alicio nel paese delle meraviglie del sesso e che fugge da donne tentatrici, ma in quel mondo ci sei entrato tu.
Su ti avvii verso i quaranta, non è ora di diventare un uomo?


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

probabilmente avete ragione, era qualcosa di latente negli anni.....che è sfociato in questa cosa orribile, ovviamente il male che mi sono fatto da solo e la paura di fare del male ad altri a cui tengo mi porterà a non farlo più......non voglio rifarlo......non voglio che ricapiti.....voglio vivere una vita serena, tranquilla e onesta, non voglio avere rimorsi di coscienza e buchi neri.....inoltre non sarei capace di portare avanti 2 relazioni contemporaneamente.....oltre al fatto che la cosa mi ha sempre dato noia negli altri......non penso di ripetere, anzi, non voglio ripetere.....per tanti svariati motivi che ho già trovato e maturato e che trovo più che solidi......il mio ego è morto.....è morto in quella cosa orribile......


----------



## Rocco_365 (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> probabilmente avete ragione, era qualcosa di latente negli anni.....che è sfociato in questa cosa orribile, ovviamente il male che mi sono fatto da solo e la paura di fare del male ad altri a cui tengo mi porterà a non farlo più......non voglio rifarlo......non voglio che ricapiti.....voglio vivere una vita serena, tranquilla e onesta, non voglio avere rimorsi di coscienza e buchi neri.....inoltre non sarei capace di portare avanti 2 relazioni contemporaneamente.....oltre al fatto che la cosa mi ha sempre dato noia negli altri......non penso di ripetere, anzi, non voglio ripetere.....per tanti svariati motivi che ho già trovato e maturato e che trovo più che solidi......il mio ego è morto.....è morto in quella cosa orribile......


ma quando chattavi con l'amichetta non era portare avanti due relazioni ?


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:
			
		

> Sai cosa vorrebbero le donne, soprattutto quando si sposano? Un uomo. Invece trovano troppo spesso un pirla.
> Intendo che un uomo è uno che compie delle scelte e se ne assume responsabilità.
> Gli amici sono i tuoi, li hai scelti tu e tu hai scelto di uscire con loro e poi tu hai scelto di fare il cretino con tutte quelle che ti piacevano (con quelle che non ti piacevano no, però) sei tu che hai scelto di chattare, sei un che hai scelto di tradire.
> C'è un semplice sistema per valutare il proprio comportamento: basta pensarlo a ruoli rovesciati.
> ...


non sono sposato ma poco importa, è come se lo fossi.....e come tale mi sento.....sò perfettamente cosa vuole una donna e sò perfettamente che una cosa del genere fatta a me mi farebbe star male......mai fare ad altri quello che non vorresti essere fatto a te......ok si bello in teoria....la teoria la conosciamo tutti......è la pratica il problema, nella vita di tutti i giorni.....nelle situazioni non sai mai quando lo scherzo si trasforma in qualcosa che và oltre....anche perchè io scherzo sempre....chi ho davanti spero lo prenda per quello che è....non sempre però....più spesso però cado vittima io di profumaie.....in realtà.....vittima per modo di dire perchè tanto io non vado oltre, o per meglio dire, non l'ho mai fatto fino a poco tempo fà......come fai a renderti se una è profumaia o meno? solo se ci provi davvero come reagisce.....io non l'ho mai fatto.....sempre rimasto nello scherzo....forse una volta ne ho smascherata una dicendogli "andiamo a trombare" cosa che ovviamente non è avvenuta perchè si è subito tirata indietro.......io comunque non sarei andato oltre......comunque forse ho egerato dicendo di aver fatto il cascamorto, io di solito faccio il simpatico.....dò un po' di corda alle profumaie ma stop...anche perchè sò perfettamente che sono profumaie....con chi ci stà davvero ho sempre chiuso la porta a priori


----------



## sienne (17 Agosto 2015)

Ciao

Forse il tutto ti può servire a non giudicare così facilmente e superficialmente le persone. Ci sei cascato con tutte le scarpe.


Sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> probabilmente avete ragione, era qualcosa di latente negli anni.....che è sfociato in questa cosa orribile, ovviamente il male che mi sono fatto da solo e la paura di fare del male ad altri a cui tengo mi porterà a non farlo più......non voglio rifarlo......non voglio che ricapiti.....voglio vivere una vita serena, tranquilla e onesta, non voglio avere rimorsi di coscienza e buchi neri.....inoltre non sarei capace di portare avanti 2 relazioni contemporaneamente.....oltre al fatto che la cosa mi ha sempre dato noia negli altri......non penso di ripetere, anzi, non voglio ripetere.....per tanti svariati motivi che ho già trovato e maturato e che trovo più che solidi......il mio ego è morto.....è morto in quella cosa orribile......



Macché morto e macché ego soprattutto. Ma io dico ma sta storia dell'ego che si riciccia a fare il vorrei ma non posso secondo te non è un po' triste? Pensavi di annoverare tra i successi della tua vita tutte quelle a cui l'hai promesso e non l'hai dato? Ma il fatto di esserti comportato come un monumentale coglione non ti fa nascere delle domande sulla povertà delle tue ambizioni personali?


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:
			
		

> ma quando chattavi con l'amichetta non era portare avanti due relazioni ?


di solito una relazione, perdonami, ma credo sia fisica che comunque amorosa....non abbiamo mai espresso sentimenti di nessun tipo l'uno per l'altro e non c'era nulla ne di romantico ne di amoroso ne di sessuale....è stato solo uno sfogo di entrambi.....lei mi raccontava le sue sfighe io le mie.....stop.....in pratica il bacio è stato una cosa estemporanea della serata ma non era collegato al dopo....che fra l'altro non ci siamo più rivisti di persona e ci saremmo mandati mess per 1 mese a distanza di 1-2 settimana fra un messaggio e l'altro....quindi non direi esattamente una relazione


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:
			
		

> Forse il tutto ti può servire a non giudicare così facilmente e superficialmente le persone. Ci sei cascato con tutte le scarpe.


e quì abbiamo quella che invece giudica....



			
				Sbriciolata ha detto:
			
		

> Macché morto e macché ego soprattutto. Ma io dico ma sta storia dell'ego che si riciccia a fare il vorrei ma non posso secondo te non è un po' triste? Pensavi di annoverare tra i successi della tua vita tutte quelle a cui l'hai promesso e non l'hai dato? Ma il fatto di esserti comportato come un monumentale coglione non ti fa nascere delle domande sulla povertà delle tue ambizioni personali?


veramente le mie ambizioni personali sono altre.....quello è un comportamento che ho sempre un po' avuto, ma ripeto, non mi ha mai dato problemi di nessun tipo.....nessuna mi ha mai dato ne dello stronzo ne del profumaio ne è mai stata male......è un atteggiamento che vedo in tantissimi uomini ma che finisce lì.....fine a sè stesso.....non ho mai dato d'intendere che ci stavo e poi no.....mai


----------



## Ingenuo (17 Agosto 2015)

Dopo la shit storm di benvenuto dei moralizzatori/moralizzatrici della mutua, ti giunga il mio afflato di solidarietà. Purtroppo sei capitato nel posto sbagliato. Non aspettarti comprensione e consigli utili, qui, :sonar:


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> frenulo sotto chiave...


Assolutamente!!


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> so di esserlo anche io ma molto meno se permetti


No, non permetto.

Se poi hai voglia di cercare un attimo di lucidità, calmarti e provare ad affrontare le cose una alla volta, possiamo continuare a parlare.


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:
			
		

> Dopo la shit storm di benvenuto dei moralizzatori/moralizzatrici della mutua, ti giunga il mio afflato di solidarietà. Purtroppo sei capitato nel posto sbagliato. Non aspettarti comprensione e consigli utili, qui,


personalmente credo abbiano ragione.....sarebbe inutile aversene a male....e di sicuro è gente che ha sofferto e subito questi atteggiamenti quindi ha i suoi buoni motivi.......io stesso, ora, non riesco a non essere moralizzatore con me stesso


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> probabilmente avete ragione, era qualcosa di latente negli anni.....che è sfociato in questa cosa orribile, ovviamente il male che mi sono fatto da solo e la paura di fare del male ad altri a cui tengo mi porterà a non farlo più......non voglio rifarlo......non voglio che ricapiti.....voglio vivere una vita serena, tranquilla e onesta, non voglio avere rimorsi di coscienza e buchi neri.....inoltre non sarei capace di portare avanti 2 relazioni contemporaneamente.....oltre al fatto che la cosa mi ha sempre dato noia negli altri......non penso di ripetere, anzi, non voglio ripetere.....per tanti svariati motivi che ho già trovato e maturato e che trovo più che solidi......il mio ego è morto.....è morto in quella cosa orribile......


Allora l'unica cosa che puoi fare, come ti è stato già consigliato, è di iniziare a lavorare su di te. E guarda che anche io ci sono dovuto arrivare rompendomi la testa. Però le risposte che ti stanno danno, che a te sembrano moralizzatrici, dovresti invece ragionarle: si tratta solo di osservare la tua storia da un'altra visuale. I fatti li hai elencati tu.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Dopo la shit storm di benvenuto dei moralizzatori/moralizzatrici della mutua, ti giunga il mio afflato di solidarietà. Purtroppo sei capitato nel posto sbagliato. *Non aspettarti comprensione e consigli utili, qui,* :sonar:


Quindi te ne vai ? Mannaggia, ciao


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:
			
		

> No, non permetto.
> 
> Se poi hai voglia di cercare un attimo di lucidità, calmarti e provare ad affrontare le cose una alla volta, possiamo continuare a parlare.


bhè, probabilmente in quel momento così grigio avrei lasciato la mia compagna per un altra....e probabilmente incosciamente stavo cercando un'altra donna con cui mettermi e lasciare la mia compagna.....non avendo trovato le caratteristiche che io guardo in una donna perchè sia degna del mio rispetto, stima e sentimenti l'ho catalogata come rifiuto umano, anche se in realtà non mi faceva schifo ma solo pena e tristezza per la sua brutta situazione.....caso vuole che poi la mia compagna si sia ravveduta e abbia cambiato atteggiamento, da distruttivo a costruttivo.....la cosa è avvenuta in simultanea.....in quel momento ovviamente mi son sentito uno schifo totale


----------



## perplesso (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> personalmente credo abbiano ragione.....sarebbe inutile aversene a male....e di sicuro è gente che ha sofferto e subito questi atteggiamenti quindi ha i suoi buoni motivi.......io stesso, ora, non riesco a non essere moralizzatore con me stesso


riesci almeno a quotare senza tagliare il nick del post che quoti?  grazie.    peraltro, come tu ci riesca mi è duro da capire.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> bhè, probabilmente in quel momento così grigio avrei lasciato la mia compagna per un altra....e probabilmente incosciamente stavo cercando un'altra donna con cui mettermi e lasciare la mia compagna.....non avendo trovato le caratteristiche che io guardo in una donna* perchè sia degna del mio rispetto, stima e sentimenti l'ho catalogata come rifiuto umano, *anche se in realtà non mi faceva schifo ma solo pena e tristezza per la sua brutta situazione.....caso vuole che poi la mia compagna si sia ravveduta e abbia cambiato atteggiamento, da distruttivo a costruttivo.....la cosa è avvenuta in simultanea.....in quel momento ovviamente mi son sentito uno schifo totale


Pensa te :facepalm::mrgreen:


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Ciao sono un uomo alla metà dei 30 anni musicista con compagna e figlia...siamo assieme da 10 anni....amo mia figlia alla follia amo la mia compagna e sto benissimo con lei....ma veniamo al dunque....non ho mai tradito, amche se ho avuto poche relazioni e tutte durature....mi è sempre piaciuto fare un po il cascamorto con le donne ma sempre in maniera discreta e non andando mai oltre, è sempre stato un mio modo per alimentare il mio ego ma senza tradire realmente...non lo facevo con tutte ma solo con donne particolarmente attraenti, il giochetto finiva comunque sempre in un nulla di fatto, chiudevo la porta puntualmente prima di concludere qualcosa.....la mia compagna non mi ha mai scoperto perché, ripeto, son sempre stato discreto, non mi piace fare apprezzamenti plateali e in presenza della mia compagna.....2 anni fa vivo un periodo molto stressante della mia vita in cui anche la vita di coppia ne risente, l"attività lavorativa va male e devo chiudere, lei mi placca stretto su tutto e non mi lascia vivere, mi sento soffocare...esco sempre con amici single e senza famiglia, che ovviamente escono per cuccare....conosco una ragazza molto più giovane di me molto attraente, iniziamo a vederci spesso per caso perché si frequenta gli stessi locali....poi ci si becca su fb e iniziamo a chattare parlando del più e del meno...una sera ci si becca in un locale e scappa un bacio appassionato...ma ci si ferma li....non ci si vede più ma ci si sente sempre tramite fb....iniziamo a raccontarci...le racconto la mia situazione lei la sua....scopro che lei è uno schifo umano, bisessuale  ossessionata dal sesso, con gravi problemi familiari e di psiche.....sulle prime mi interesso ai suoi problemi poi arriva il senso di colpa verso la mia compagna e la mia famiglia, nello stesso istante la mia compagna inizis a cambiare comportamento forse capendo che qualcosa non stava andando bene, improvvisamente in casa si crea una situazione da idillio....mollo il colpo, smetto di sentirmi con la tipa, mi sento uno schifo, sto male per qualche mese senza darlo a vedere.....passano 2 anni, continuo a frequentare amici single che, anche parecchio fissati col sesso e le donne in un certo senso mi portano a pensare che tradire sia normale e naturale.....ora in 10 anni di coppia mi è capitato parecchie volte di avere proposte anche parecchio spinte da ragazze poco serie e ho sempre rifiutato categoricamente, in questi 2 anni avevo smesso anche di fare il cascamorto, mi ero messo la testa a posto....suonando in giro mi capita di conoscere 2 ragazze ( non in simultanea) che iniziano a marcarmi stretto provandoci in maniera spinta....con entrambe quasi ci casco ma riesco in un qualche modo a evitare  di farci qualcosa in estremis....poi un bel giorno arriva una ragazza che conosco da tempo che non mi aveva mai attratto in maniera particolare e con cui c'è sempre stato un semplice rapporto di conoscenza (la situazione familiare procede abbastanza bene e non c'è crisi di coppia se non che per stanchezza e stress vari si fa poco sesso, momenti che abbiamo sempre avuto in maniera altalenante ma che abbiamo sempre risolto), questa volta questa questa ragazza inizia a spingere nei miei confronti, ci prova in tutti i modi anche troppo esplicitamente......alla fine cedo, facciamo sesso per 2 volte in maniera squallida e poco appagante, fredda e imbarazzante (almeno per me)....arrivano sibito i sensi di colpa immediati, chiudo totalmente e immeditamente i contatti con lei che forse si era preparata a fare l'amante e la terza incomoda.....ora sono ridotto da schifo, depressione a fasi alterne, devo cercare di fingere per non destare sospetti nella mia compagna che non voglio perdere e non voglio perdere mia figlia e la sua stima futura.....ho iniziato a cercare motivazioni valide ovunque del mio gesto e non riesco a trovarle...*.in qualsiasi modo guardi la cosa merda è e merda rimane*


Direi che è un buon punto di partenza. 

Al netto di queste donne che spingono fino a tuo cedimento, schifo umani che ti circondano, etc etc...La tua frase conclusiva mi sembra proprio un buon inizio. 

non sono ironica. 

Quello che stai percependo è quello che è reale per te. 

Se smettessi di cercarlo fuori da te, distribuendo colpe e responsabilità, e invece ti fermassi e iniziassi a ragionare su come hai fatto a finire in un mondo tanto di merda. Ti farebbe bene. 

Che l'hai camminata tu la strada che ti ha portato lì. 

Tu ti sei circondato delle persone che ti circondano. Tu sei stato con persone che non stimi e che disprezzi.
Tu hai scopato. E male anche.
E tu stai cercando di cercare una via di fuga dal pantano a cui sei arrivato facendo i TUOI passi. 

Come mai ti sei circondato di persone che non stimi?
E che disprezzi anche?

Quali erano i bisogni del tuo ego, prima che morisse in quella scopata fredda e inappagante?

Ma poi, sei davvero sicuro che il tuo ego sia morto? 
Io se fossi in te qualche dubbio me lo porrei sai, a riguardo....

E benvenuto.


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

a quanto pare non ci si capisce scrivendo su un forum e a quanto pare leggete alla bisogna senza contestualizzare.....

in primis: non ho scelto di avere schifi umani attorno, perchè l'unico schifo umano che mi è capitato era la ragazza che ho conosciuto e che appunto appena conosciuta e capito com'èra mi ha messo tanta tristezza e pena, non ci avrei mai e poi mai messo in piedi una relazione e non ci avrei fatto nient'altro, neanche sesso, niente di niente.....le amicizie non credo si scelgano, le maturi con gli anni e non le disprezzi, magari non approvi certi loro comportamenti ma non mandi a cagare gli amici per quello.....e quando hai solo amici single che fanno i cazzoni dalla mattina alla sera, quelli hai e con quelli esci....altrimenti te ne stai in casa......e non ti muovi da lì......
poi non sto cercando nulla fuori da me, sò perfettamente che il problema è stato dentro di me, che probabilmente già c'era e che è uscito più facilmente solo per cause esterne a me......forse sarebbe venuto fuori più avanti, o forse mai, ma li era......non cerco di giustificarmi in nessun modo, ma ho capito che devo evitare certe situazioni, certi posti e forse stare molto di più in casa con la mia famiglia, anche se non sono mai uscito tantissimo.....più che altro facevo concerti.....ho abbandonato anche per questo......l'ambiente è fatto così purtroppo


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> a quanto pare non ci si capisce scrivendo su un forum e a quanto pare leggete alla bisogna senza contestualizzare.....
> 
> in primis: *non ho scelto *di avere schifi umani attorno, perchè l'unico schifo umano che mi è capitato era la ragazza che ho conosciuto e che appunto appena conosciuta e capito com'èra mi ha messo tanta tristezza e pena, non ci avrei mai e poi mai messo in piedi una relazione e non ci avrei fatto nient'altro, neanche sesso, niente di niente.....*le amicizie non credo si scelgano*, le maturi con gli anni.....e quando hai solo amici single che fanno i cazzoni dalla mattina alla sera, quelli hai e con quelli esci....altrimenti te ne stai in casa......
> poi non sto cercando nulla fuori da me, sò perfettamente che il problema è stato dentro di me, che probabilmente già c'era e che *è uscito più facilmente solo per cause esterne a me*......forse sarebbe venuto fuori più avanti, o forse mai, ma li era......



Io se fossi in te, leggerei il grassetto. 

E ci penserei. Attentamente. 

Cosa scegli tu?


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

ma guarda, posso leggere rileggere il grassetto, ma non ci vedo nulla di particolare.....non elimino un amico che conosco dalle elementari solo perchè fà il donnaiolo ed è single.....quello che fà lui con le donne sono problemi suoi non miei....posso non approvare, ma per il resto sempre amico rimane e non posso dargli dello schifo umano.....a quanto pare non sai leggere e vuoi darmi addosso a tutti i costi....non che no me lo meriti per carità.....ma forse stai un tantino esagerando


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> bhè, probabilmente in quel momento così grigio avrei lasciato la mia compagna per un altra....e probabilmente incosciamente stavo cercando un'altra donna con cui mettermi e lasciare la mia compagna.....non avendo trovato le caratteristiche che io guardo in una donna perchè sia degna del mio rispetto, stima e sentimenti l'ho catalogata come rifiuto umano, anche se in realtà non mi faceva schifo ma solo pena e tristezza per la sua brutta situazione.....caso vuole che poi la mia compagna si sia ravveduta e abbia cambiato atteggiamento, da distruttivo a costruttivo.....la cosa è avvenuta in simultanea.....in quel momento ovviamente mi son sentito uno schifo totale


Mi sembra che tu in questo momento sia poco lucido. Non puoi pensare di risolvere alcunchè finchè sei in questo stato. Devi partire da lì. E credo ci siano parecchi problemi di comunicazione, nel tuo cervello, tra parte conscia e inconscia.


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

poco lucido per cosa? in quel momento forse l'avrei lasciata.....stop.....non cercavo sesso, cercavo appoggio morale o una persona diversa......più lucido di così......e non volevo una relazione parallela.....quindi, fai i tuoi conti....sei ai ferri corti col tuo partner, vedi che le cose non si risolvono e quindi che fai? conosci qualcuno che ti attrae, ma poi capisci che in realtà non può capirti o comprenderti perchè ha più casini di te.......poi la tua compagna smette di avere l'atteggiamento distruttivo perchè forse capisce di esagerare e magari ha paura di perderti e la cosa si rimette magicamente a posto


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> ma guarda, posso leggere rileggere il grassetto, ma non ci vedo nulla di particolare.....non elimino un miaco che conosco dalle elementari solo perchè fà il donnaiolo ed è single.....quello che fà lui con le donne sono problemi suoi non miei....posso non approvare, ma per il resto sempre amico rimane e non posso dargli dello schifo umano


Essù...a me della questione dello schifo umano frega pari a zero. 

E' un giudizio, tuo. E condiziona te. Mica me. 

Tanto che te ne difendi strenuamente. Io ho citato quello che hai portato tu. Lo schifo umano, le donne tentatrici, gli amici che te li tieni perchè se no stai a casa. Rileggiti. 

non ti sto attaccando. Respira. 

Nessuno lo sta facendo in realtà. 

Gli attacchi che senti, sono roba tua. 

E se nel grassetto non ci vedi nulla di strano, direi che la scopata non è un problema. 

Ma fino a quando non sarai TU a metterTI al centro delle scelte, giuste o sbagliate che siano, continuerai a stare male. 

A fasi alterne appunto.

Quando funziona quello che ti racconti, stai meglio. Poi basta una scossetta, l'impalcatura crolla e crolli anche tu E stai male. 

Buttando tutto all'esterno, come se tu fossi una specie di burattino in mano alle evenienze esterne, non ne esci. 

Da come ti descrivi sembra che la tua vita sia nelle mani di chissà chi. E penso che anche questo ti faccia sentire attaccato da ogni parte. 

Fermati un attimo e rileggi. Te innanzitutto. 

Hai scritto tutto tu.

Cosa cercavi ti venisse detto?


----------



## spleen (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> ma guarda, posso leggere rileggere il grassetto, ma non ci vedo nulla di particolare.....non elimino un amico che conosco dalle elementari solo perchè fà il donnaiolo ed è single.....quello che fà lui con le donne sono problemi suoi non miei....posso non approvare, ma per il resto sempre amico rimane e non posso dargli dello schifo umano.....a quanto pare non sai leggere e vuoi darmi addosso a tutti i costi....non che no me lo meriti per carità.....ma forse stai un tantino esagerando


Credo che tu non abbia capito quello che ti faceva notare Ipazia. Il tuo amico non c'entra, quello che credo lei ti facesse notare è che tu -subisci- (o credi si subire) la vita e  non ti senti responsabile di quello che comportano le tue scelte, quasi fosse ineluttabile.
Serve che tu faccia chiarezza in quello che desideri dal tuo rapporto con gli altri.
Prendi coscienza che quello e quelli che ti circondano contano fino ad un certo punto e che sei tu il padrone, se non del tuo destino, almeno del tuo comportamento.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> poco lucido per cosa? in quel momento forse l'avrei lasciata.....stop.....non cercavo sesso, cercavo appoggio morale......più lucido di così


Amico, sospendo il linguaggio forbito. Che magari ci capiamo.

Stai contraddicendoti a più livelli da quando hai aperto bocca, ma non te ne rendi conto proprio per il motivo per cui parli a cazzo. Usi delle categorie, per giudicare, che non corrispondono a quelle che usi per vivere. In sintesi: non hai apparentemente capito un cazzo di quello che vuoi. Tutto quello che hai attorno, in termini relazionali, è in massima parte una tua scelta. Che tu non ne sia consapevole, mi sembra evidente. Quando risulterà più evidente pure a te, allora comincerai a capirci qualcosa di più. Ma dubito che ce la farai da solo, come del resto non potevo farcela da solo io.

Il consiglio rimane di trovare qualcuno cui rivolgerti. Anche se non ispiri immediata simpatia, credo che tu stia male davvero. Comincia da lì.


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Ciao sono un uomo alla metà dei 30 anni musicista con compagna e figlia...siamo assieme da 10 anni....amo mia figlia alla follia amo la mia compagna e sto benissimo con lei....ma veniamo al dunque....non ho mai tradito, amche se ho avuto poche relazioni e tutte durature....mi è sempre piaciuto fare un po il cascamorto con le donne ma sempre in maniera discreta e non andando mai oltre, è sempre stato un mio modo per alimentare il mio ego ma senza tradire realmente...non lo facevo con tutte ma solo con donne particolarmente attraenti, il giochetto finiva comunque sempre in un nulla di fatto, chiudevo la porta puntualmente prima di concludere qualcosa.....la mia compagna non mi ha mai scoperto perché, ripeto, son sempre stato discreto, non mi piace fare apprezzamenti plateali e in presenza della mia compagna.....2 anni fa vivo un periodo molto stressante della mia vita in cui anche la vita di coppia ne risente, l"attività lavorativa va male e devo chiudere, lei mi placca stretto su tutto e non mi lascia vivere, mi sento soffocare...esco sempre con amici single e senza famiglia, che ovviamente escono per cuccare....conosco una ragazza molto più giovane di me molto attraente, iniziamo a vederci spesso per caso perché si frequenta gli stessi locali....poi ci si becca su fb e iniziamo a chattare parlando del più e del meno...una sera ci si becca in un locale e *scappa* un bacio appassionato...ma ci si ferma li....non ci si vede più ma ci si sente sempre tramite fb....iniziamo a raccontarci...le racconto la mia situazione lei la sua....scopro che lei è uno schifo umano, bisessuale  ossessionata dal sesso, con gravi problemi familiari e di psiche.....sulle prime mi interesso ai suoi problemi poi arriva il senso di colpa verso la mia compagna e la mia famiglia, nello stesso istante la mia compagna inizis a cambiare comportamento forse capendo che qualcosa non stava andando bene, improvvisamente in casa si crea una situazione da idillio....mollo il colpo, smetto di sentirmi con la tipa, mi sento uno schifo, sto male per qualche mese senza darlo a vedere.....passano 2 anni, continuo a frequentare amici single che, anche parecchio fissati col sesso e le donne *in un certo senso mi portano a pensare* che tradire sia normale e naturale.....ora in 10 anni di coppia mi è capitato parecchie volte di avere proposte anche parecchio spinte da ragazze poco serie e ho sempre rifiutato categoricamente, in questi 2 anni avevo smesso anche di fare il cascamorto, *mi ero messo la testa a posto*....suonando in giro mi capita di conoscere 2 ragazze ( non in simultanea) che *iniziano a marcarmi stretto* provandoci in maniera spinta....con entrambe *quasi ci casco* ma riesco in un qualche modo a evitare  di farci qualcosa in estremis....poi un bel giorno arriva una ragazza che conosco da tempo che non mi aveva mai attratto in maniera particolare e con cui c'è sempre stato un semplice rapporto di conoscenza (la situazione familiare procede abbastanza bene e non c'è crisi di coppia se non che per stanchezza e stress vari si fa poco sesso, momenti che abbiamo sempre avuto in maniera altalenante ma che abbiamo sempre risolto), questa volta questa questa ragazza* inizia a spingere* nei miei confronti, *ci prova *in tutti i modi anche troppo esplicitamente......*alla fine cedo*, facciamo sesso per 2 volte in maniera squallida e poco appagante, fredda e imbarazzante (almeno per me)....arrivano sibito i sensi di colpa immediati, chiudo totalmente e immeditamente i contatti con lei che forse si era preparata a fare l'amante e la terza incomoda.....ora *sono ridotto* da schifo, depressione a fasi alterne, *devo cercare di fingere* per non destare sospetti nella mia compagna che *non voglio* *perdere* e *non voglio perdere* mia figlia e la sua stima futura.....ho iniziato a cercare motivazioni valide ovunque del mio gesto e non riesco a trovarle....in qualsiasi modo guardi la cosa merda è e merda rimane



Leggi il grassettato in questo tuo post. 

Sono cose che hai scritto tu. Che esprimono te. 

Il tuo modo di percepirti e i tuo modo di porti. 

Spleen (grazie e ciao) mi ha spiegata meglio di come ho fatto io.
E giorgio anche. (e ciao)

Ti si sta facendo notare che non ti vedi. Sei confuso. 
Stai cercando nei posti sbagliati.

E nel frattempo ti giudichi pesantemente. Tanto che ogni parola la leggi "contro", anche quando l'intenzione non c'è.

Ripeto. Fermati e respira. 

E hai bisogno di uno sguardo esterno al tuo.


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:
			
		

> Credo che tu non abbia capito quello che ti faceva notare Ipazia. Il tuo amico non c'entra, quello che credo lei ti facesse notare è che tu -subisci- (o credi si subire) la vita e non ti senti responsabile di quello che comportano le tue scelte, quasi fosse ineluttabile.
> Serve che tu faccia chiarezza in quello che desideri dal tuo rapporto con gli altri.
> Prendi coscienza che quello e quelli che ti circondano contano fino ad un certo punto e che sei tu il padrone, se non del tuo destino, almeno del tuo comportamento.


è vero fino a  un certo punto, non avrebbero inventato il proverbio "chi và con lo zoppo impara a zoppicare"......

molte volte l'ambiente, la gente, la cultura ci porta a fare cose......succede a tutti te e tutti i moralizzatori compresi.....ora questo per me non vuole dire discolparmi......vuol dire che chi và al mulino si infarina......vuol dire che a star troppo vicino alla brace ci si brucia......vuol dire tante cose.....vuol dire che le tentazioni esistono per tutti, per ovviarle molte volte basta starci lontano.....le donne in sè non tentano nessuno, le donne tentano se sono molto carine e ci provano spudoratamente usando il sesso come arma, e tutti gli uomini ne sono consapevoli a meno che non siano gay......approposito vorrei far presente al popolo femminile moralizzatore che le donne zoccole sono aumentate in maniera esponenziale ovunque......e non si fanno manco pagare, anzi, a gratis


----------



## Vincent Vega (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Ciao sono un uomo alla metà dei 30 anni musicista con compagna e figlia...siamo assieme da 10 anni....amo mia figlia alla follia amo la mia compagna e sto benissimo con lei....ma veniamo al dunque....non ho mai tradito, amche se ho avuto poche relazioni e tutte durature....mi è sempre piaciuto fare un po il cascamorto con le donne ma sempre in maniera discreta e non andando mai oltre, è sempre stato un mio modo per alimentare il mio ego ma senza tradire realmente...non lo facevo con tutte ma solo con donne particolarmente attraenti, il giochetto finiva comunque sempre in un nulla di fatto, chiudevo la porta puntualmente prima di concludere qualcosa.....la mia compagna non mi ha mai scoperto perché, ripeto, son sempre stato discreto, non mi piace fare apprezzamenti plateali e in presenza della mia compagna.....2 anni fa vivo un periodo molto stressante della mia vita in cui anche la vita di coppia ne risente, l"attività lavorativa va male e devo chiudere, lei mi placca stretto su tutto e non mi lascia vivere, mi sento soffocare...esco sempre con amici single e senza famiglia, che ovviamente escono per cuccare....conosco una ragazza molto più giovane di me molto attraente, iniziamo a vederci spesso per caso perché si frequenta gli stessi locali....poi ci si becca su fb e iniziamo a chattare parlando del più e del meno...una sera ci si becca in un locale e scappa un bacio appassionato...ma ci si ferma li....non ci si vede più ma ci si sente sempre tramite fb....iniziamo a raccontarci...le racconto la mia situazione lei la sua....scopro che lei è uno schifo umano, bisessuale  ossessionata dal sesso, con gravi problemi familiari e di psiche.....sulle prime mi interesso ai suoi problemi poi arriva il senso di colpa verso la mia compagna e la mia famiglia, nello stesso istante la mia compagna inizis a cambiare comportamento forse capendo che qualcosa non stava andando bene, improvvisamente in casa si crea una situazione da idillio....mollo il colpo, smetto di sentirmi con la tipa, mi sento uno schifo, sto male per qualche mese senza darlo a vedere.....passano 2 anni, continuo a frequentare amici single che, anche parecchio fissati col sesso e le donne in un certo senso mi portano a pensare che tradire sia normale e naturale.....ora in 10 anni di coppia mi è capitato parecchie volte di avere proposte anche parecchio spinte da ragazze poco serie e ho sempre rifiutato categoricamente, in questi 2 anni avevo smesso anche di fare il cascamorto, mi ero messo la testa a posto....suonando in giro mi capita di conoscere 2 ragazze ( non in simultanea) che iniziano a marcarmi stretto provandoci in maniera spinta....con entrambe quasi ci casco ma riesco in un qualche modo a evitare  di farci qualcosa in estremis....poi un bel giorno arriva una ragazza che conosco da tempo che non mi aveva mai attratto in maniera particolare e con cui c'è sempre stato un semplice rapporto di conoscenza (la situazione familiare procede abbastanza bene e non c'è crisi di coppia se non che per stanchezza e stress vari si fa poco sesso, momenti che abbiamo sempre avuto in maniera altalenante ma che abbiamo sempre risolto), questa volta questa questa ragazza inizia a spingere nei miei confronti, ci prova in tutti i modi anche troppo esplicitamente......alla fine cedo, facciamo sesso per 2 volte in maniera squallida e poco appagante, fredda e imbarazzante (almeno per me)....arrivano sibito i sensi di colpa immediati, chiudo totalmente e immeditamente i contatti con lei che forse si era preparata a fare l'amante e la terza incomoda.....ora sono ridotto da schifo, depressione a fasi alterne, devo cercare di fingere per non destare sospetti nella mia compagna che non voglio perdere e non voglio perdere mia figlia e la sua stima futura.....ho iniziato a cercare motivazioni valide ovunque del mio gesto e non riesco a trovarle....in qualsiasi modo guardi la cosa merda è e merda rimane


ciao Dolore.
Partecipo subito al tuo quiz "perché non tradire?". La mia risposta sarebbe assai più articolata, ma prendendo spunto dalla tua storia: non tradire se non sei un traditore. Nulla è peggio di chi si fa sgamare, o di chi - capendo che ha fatto una sciocchezza - porta dentro la coppia, cui dice di tenere, depressione, malessere, dolore.

Avrei molto da dire su come esponi il tuo vissuto: sembri uno che si vanta delle conquiste, del fatto che piace, e - si sa - chi piace, se poi fa casini, mica è colpa sua...Hai dato la colpa ad amici gigioni e donne squallide. Mentre le scelte sono solo tue, hai giocato con il fuoco - spesso, pure - e ti sei scottato. 
Hai una grande fortuna: lo hai capito, pare (ma mica sono convinto, sembri piuttosto capriccioso), e tua moglie non si è accorta del tuo cazzeggio senza fine. Sfrutta queste due cose per fare l'uomo.

Ultima cosa: se con i tuoi amici non ti trovi bene, non è meglio trovarsene di nuovi, iscriversi ad un corso di tango o di cucina, o starsene a casa a guardare sky?


----------



## spleen (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> è vero fino a  un certo punto, non avrebbero inventato il proverbio "chi và con lo zoppo impara a zoppicare"......
> 
> molte volte l'ambiente, la gente, la cultura ci porta a fare cose......succede a tutti te e tutti i moralizzatori compresi.....ora questo per me non vuole dire discolparmi......vuol dire che chi và al mulino si infarina......vuol dire che a star troppo vicino alla brace ci si brucia......vuol dire tante cose.....vuol dire che le tentazioni esistono per tutti, per ovviarle molte volte basta starci lontano.....le donne in sè non tentano nessuno, le donne tentano se sono molto carine e ci provano spudoratamente usando il sesso come arma, e tutti gli uomini ne sono consapevoli a meno che non siano gay......approposito vorrei far presente al popolo femminile moralizzatore che le donne zoccole sono aumentate in maniera esponenziale ovunque......e non si fanno manco pagare, anzi, a gratis


Ti consiglio di non fare la vittima delle circostanze. A parte il fatto che fa' infuriare (a ragione) il popolo femminile del forum, non rende l' idea che comunque Tu e solo Tu sei responsabile della gente che frequenti, delle scelte che fai, di come ti poni.
Altrimenti sembra una facile scusa per giustificare tutte le cazzate che commettiamo.

Devi ripartire da te, da tue scelte di natura etica a e comportamentale. Se finora non l'hai fatto è ora di cominciare.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> è vero fino a  un certo punto, non avrebbero inventato il proverbio "chi và con lo zoppo impara a zoppicare"......
> 
> molte volte l'ambiente, la gente, la cultura ci porta a fare cose......succede a tutti te e tutti i moralizzatori compresi.....ora questo per me non vuole dire discolparmi......vuol dire che chi và al mulino si infarina......vuol dire che a star troppo vicino alla brace ci si brucia......vuol dire tante cose.....vuol dire che le tentazioni esistono per tutti, per ovviarle molte volte basta starci lontano.....le donne in sè non tentano nessuno, le donne tentano se sono molto carine e ci provano spudoratamente usando il sesso come arma, e tutti gli uomini ne sono consapevoli a meno che non siano gay......approposito vorrei far presente al popolo femminile moralizzatore che le donne zoccole sono aumentate in maniera esponenziale ovunque......e non si fanno manco pagare, anzi, a gratis


Sono così moralizzatrice che ho tradito anch'io pensa un po' 
Ho scelto di tradire e non mi hanno violentsto cosa che sembra sia successa a te
La critica che io e altre ti abbiamo mosso É questa.
Non è il fatto che hai tradito il problema
Il problema É che ne dai la colpa agli
altri
Sei andato a letto con una che ti piaceva e invece che ammetterlo parli di schifo. Dopo eh! Perché mentre te la scopavi tanto schifo non faceva.
E per quel che riguarda le donne zoccole non ho ancora letto di nessuna donna che ha violentsto un uomo a leggo costantemente di uomini incapaci di intendere e di volere 
Questo ti rende criticabile non il
Tradimento


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> è vero fino a  un certo punto, non avrebbero inventato il proverbio "chi và con lo zoppo impara a zoppicare"......
> 
> molte volte l'ambiente, la gente, la cultura ci porta a fare cose......succede a tutti te e tutti i moralizzatori compresi.....ora questo per me non vuole dire discolparmi......vuol dire che chi và al mulino si infarina......vuol dire che a star troppo vicino alla brace ci si brucia......vuol dire tante cose.....vuol dire che le tentazioni esistono per tutti, per ovviarle molte volte basta starci lontano.....le donne in sè non tentano nessuno, le donne tentano se sono molto carine e ci provano spudoratamente usando *il sesso come arma*, *e tutti gli uomini ne sono consapevoli a meno che non siano gay*......approposito vorrei far presente al popolo femminile moralizzatore che le donne zoccole sono aumentate in maniera esponenziale ovunque......*e non si fanno manco pagare, anzi, a gratis*


usti..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

benvenuto ancora...:rotfl::rotfl:

..non so bene dove però!

e tu zoppichi o cammini?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi te ne vai ? Mannaggia, ciao


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Vincent Vega (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> è vero fino a  un certo punto, non avrebbero inventato il proverbio "chi và con lo zoppo impara a zoppicare"......
> 
> molte volte l'ambiente, la gente, la cultura ci porta a fare cose......succede a tutti te e tutti i moralizzatori compresi.....ora questo per me non vuole dire discolparmi......vuol dire che chi và al mulino si infarina......vuol dire che a star troppo vicino alla brace ci si brucia......vuol dire tante cose.....vuol dire che le tentazioni esistono per tutti, per ovviarle molte volte basta starci lontano.....le donne in sè non tentano nessuno, le donne tentano se sono molto carine e ci provano spudoratamente usando il sesso come arma, e tutti gli uomini ne sono consapevoli a meno che non siano gay......approposito vorrei far presente al popolo femminile moralizzatore che le donne zoccole sono aumentate in maniera esponenziale ovunque......e non si fanno manco pagare, anzi, a gratis


dolore...ma tu hai due donne in famiglia, hai detto?????


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono così moralizzatrice che ho tradito anch'io pensa un po'
> Ho scelto di tradire e non mi hanno violentsto cosa che sembra sia successa a te
> La critica che io e altre ti abbiamo mosso É questa.
> Non è il fatto che hai tradito il problema
> ...


Quoto tutto, se non la capisce è perchè *non *la *vuole *capire. D'altra parte in questo momento è spaventato e non riesce a ragionare, anche se non ne prende atto per orgoglio o paura medesima.

Però ti assicuro che lo stupro non ha alcun confine di genere (o di qualsiasi altro tipo).


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> dolore...ma tu hai due donne in famiglia, hai detto?????


....ma quelle sono...sue....


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quoto tutto, se non la capisce è perchè *non *la *vuole *capire. D'altra parte in questo momento è spaventato e non riesce a ragionare, anche se non ne prende atto per orgoglio o paura medesima.
> 
> Però ti assicuro che lo stupro non ha alcun confine di genere (o qualsiasi altro tipo).


già. 

si sta difendendo. 

solo che il nemico non è fuori...e non lo vede ovviamente, e infatti si dibatte cercandolo.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Agosto 2015)

Tra l'altro mi viene in mente che quando sono arrivato qua per chiedere consiglio, anche io fondamentalmente non capivo nemmeno che lingua parlaste. Credo che il bagaglio di conoscenze qui custodito sia altamente controintuitivo per chi non ci ha mai sbattuto la testa contro.

Urca, mi è venuto lo spunto per un nuovo thread per scaldare la platea!


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

In primis, so che il problema principale sono io, in secondo non sono stato stuprato, ero consenziente e consapevole....che poi la cosa mi abbia fatto schifo nel mentre è un altro fatto secondario.....non mi sono ne vantato ne lodato ho solo esposto le cose come stanno e come sono state.....probabilmente fino a non tanto tempo fa ho sempre avuto un certo rigore e autocontrollo oltre che cervello acceso per dire no.....autocontrollo che è venuto meno dopo parecchie occasioni che non ho colto e voluto cogliere......comunque a questo punto credo che chi ha tradito diventi un po come gli ex fumatori che diventano più cattivi degli altri con chi fuma...totale  mancanza di empatia


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> comunque a questo punto credo che chi ha tradito diventi un po come gli ex fumatori che diventano più cattivi degli altri con chi fuma...totale  mancanza di empatia


Ancora, gli altri.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> In primis, so che il problema principale sono io, in secondo non sono stato stuprato, ero consenziente e consapevole....che poi la cosa mi abbia fatto schifo nel mentre è un altro fatto secondario.....non mi sono ne vantato ne lodato ho solo esposto le cose come stanno e come sono state.....probabilmente fino a non tanto tempo fa ho sempre avuto un certo rigore e autocontrollo oltre che cervello acceso per dire no.....autocontrollo che è venuto meno dopo parecchie occasioni che non ho colto e voluto cogliere......comunque a questo punto credo che chi ha tradito diventi un po come gli ex fumatori che diventano più cattivi degli altri con chi fuma...totale  mancanza di empatia


Continui a non capire 
L'empatia c'è sia verso chi ha tradito che verso chi ha subito
È il rinnegare che da fastidio
É il non prendersi le proprie responsabilità 
È il definire zoccole donne che non hanno fatto altro che quello che hai fatto tu
È il pentimento a posteriori che a me personalmente infastidisci


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma gli altri cosa? Chi? De che? Non incolpo gli altri di nulla su quello che io ho combinato....si tratta di essere un filo meno duri con se stessi perché oltre c'è solo la depressione....figuriamoci se incolpo voi di qualcosa che ho fatto io....non mi permetterei mai


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Ma gli altri cosa? Chi? De che? Non incolpo gli altri di nulla su quello che io ho combinato....si tratta di essere un filo meno duri con se stessi perché oltre c'è solo la depressione....figuriamoci se incolpo voi di qualcosa che ho fatto io....non mi permetterei mai


Noi? Io parlo delle donne che ci hanno provato. Delle zocvole ecc ecc
Dei tuoi amici che vanno a donne 
Hai giocato per un po e alla fine il gioco di è sfuggito di mano e ti sei fatto una scopata che probabilmente ti è piaciuta. Inutile che cadi in depressione o che ora parli di schifo per tentare di ripulirti un po'
Se fossi tua moglie e scoprissi tutto preferirei sapere che mi hai tradito con qualcuno che almeno stimavi e non con qualcuno che ti fa schifo. Mi porrei domande su chi ho sposato,


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Continui a non capire
> L'empatia c'è sia verso chi ha tradito che verso chi ha subito
> È il rinnegare che da fastidio
> É il non prendersi le proprie responsabilità
> ...


Quindi dato che turto quello che ho scritto ti da fastidio coda dovrei fare per, secondo te prendermi le mie responsabilità come dici tu? Dovrei uccidermi? Guarda sto già patendo le pene dell'inferno e dio solo sa per quanto dovrò patire.....sto già pagando le mie cazzate......mi sto praticamente autopunendo e ci sto dando giù duro te l"assicuro


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Quindi dato che turto quello che ho scritto ti da fastidio coda dovrei fare per, secondo te prendermi le mie responsabilità come dici tu? Dovrei uccidermi? Guarda sto già patendo le pene dell'inferno e dio solo sa per quanto dovrò patire.....sto già pagando le mie cazzate......mi sto praticamente autopunendo e ci sto dando giù duro te l"assicuro


Ma che ucciderti. Ma è questo che non  capisco. Hai fatto una cosa che volevi fare e ti É piaciuta. Fine. Non c'è bisogno di fustigarti per rendere più grave quello che hai fatto. 
Cerca di capire perché è successo
Ami tua moglie, non ti ha beccato. Riparti da qui. Ma finiscila di parlare di zoccole e di schifo


----------



## Nicka (17 Agosto 2015)

Gradirei molto rispondere, ma sono in ferie...il che mi rende poco incisiva...o almeno molto meno rispetto a quanto potrei e vorrei essere.
Sicché mi dileguo da codesto thread senza infierire ulteriormente sul nostro nuovo amico (!).
Tante care cose, spera che qualcuno bravo torni presto dalle vacanze che forse ne hai bisogno. Seriamente.


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Noi? Io parlo delle donne che ci hanno provato. Delle zocvole ecc ecc
> Dei tuoi amici che vanno a donne
> Hai giocato per un po e alla fine il gioco di è sfuggito di mano e ti sei fatto una scopata che probabilmente ti è piaciuta. Inutile che cadi in depressione o che ora parli di schifo per tentare di ripulirti un po'
> Se fossi tua moglie e scoprissi tutto preferirei sapere che mi hai tradito con qualcuno che almeno stimavi e non con qualcuno che ti fa schifo. Mi porrei domande su chi ho sposato,


Partiamo dal presupposto che la scopata non mi è piaciuta per svariati motivi, la scopata come la chiami tu è fine a se stessa, se non c'è una parvenza di sentimento.....può essere piacere ma non è stato manco quello......non ho avuto più affinità che con mia moglie.....anzi meno....io ero un tocco di ghiaccio imbranato...lei anche perché sentiva il mio imbarazzo.....
Con chi stimo, che mi attrae fisicamente di solito ci faccio una famiglia....non una scopata....cosa che infatti ho sempre declinato


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che la scopata non mi è piaciuta per svariati motivi, la scopata come la chiami tu è fine a se stessa, se non c'è una parvenza di sentimento.....può essere piacere ma non è stato manco quello......non ho avuto più affinità che con mia moglie.....anzi meno....io ero un tocco di ghiaccio imbranato...lei anche perché sentiva il mio imbarazzo.....
> Con chi stimo, che mi attrae fisicamente di solito ci faccio una famiglia....non una scopata....cosa che infatti ho sempre declinato


E allora perché ci hai scopato?
Ho letto male o non è successo una volta sola? 
Io una famiglia la faccio con chi amo e stimo ma non scopro con chi mi fa schifo 
Se lo facessi mi porrei qualche domanda...


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Ma gli altri cosa? Chi? De che? Non incolpo gli altri di nulla su quello che io ho combinato....si tratta di essere un filo meno duri con se stessi perché *oltre c'è solo la depressione*....figuriamoci se incolpo voi di qualcosa che ho fatto io....non mi permetterei mai


Beh, magari non noi, ma gli altri "altri". Il concetto è questo: ci sono 10 persone davanti a un semaforo. 9 dicono che è rosso, tu che è verde. E non c'è dubbio che tu lo veda verde, ma possibile che gli altri 9 siano tutti coglioni? Non è che magari c'è qualcosa che ti impedisce di vedere cosa vedono gli altri, e tu non te ne rendi conto?

Sul neretto: oltre a cosa? Ad attraversare "col verde" anche se ti stende un TIR?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Dopo la shit storm di benvenuto dei moralizzatori/moralizzatrici della mutua, ti giunga il mio afflato di solidarietà. Purtroppo sei capitato nel posto sbagliato. Non aspettarti comprensione e consigli utili, qui, :sonar:


Guarda che non hai pagato il soggiorno anticipatamente, puoi andare quando vuoi.


----------



## ologramma (17 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che non hai pagato il soggiorno anticipatamente, puoi andare quando vuoi.


eh te pareva vuoi un consiglio........ resisti....... resisti e rimani


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che non hai pagato il soggiorno anticipatamente, puoi andare quando vuoi.


Quoto


----------



## Nicka (17 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora perché ci hai scopato?
> Ho letto male o non è successo una volta sola?
> Io una famiglia la faccio con chi amo e stimo ma non scopro con chi mi fa schifo
> Se lo facessi mi porrei qualche domanda...


Ma perché evidentemente lo schifo che prova è solo nei suoi confronti...e non capendolo pensa che lo schifo sia fuori...


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora perché ci hai scopato?
> Ho letto male o non è successo una volta sola?
> Io una famiglia la faccio con chi amo e stimo ma non scopro con chi mi fa schifo
> Se lo facessi mi porrei qualche domanda...


Non hai letto male......è successo 2 volte....la cosa si è ripetuta solo per mio orgoglio maschile della prima che era venuta male.....inutile dire che è venuta male pure la seconda per gli stessi motivi della prima
....in realtà era semplicemente la cosa brutta iron se che non mi faceva coinvolgere in nessun modo..... Comunque perdonami ma una donna che la da via cosi facilmente e in maniera così spinta è una zoccola.....soprattutto se è lei ha buttare l'amo e insistere.....soprattutto quando poi vieni a sapere che lo fa un po con tutti o comunque con parecchi. E in un lasso di tempo breve....io è vero che ho ceduto ma non mi discolpo, non vado a trombare in giro a valanga non lo facevo neanche da single


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Non hai letto male......è successo 2 volte....la cosa si è ripetuta solo per mio orgoglio maschile della prima che era venuta male.....inutile dire che è venuta male pure la seconda per gli stessi motivi della prima
> ....in realtà era semplicemente la cosa brutta iron se che non mi faceva coinvolgere in nessun modo..... Comunque perdonami ma una donna che la da via cosi facilmente e in maniera così spinta è una zoccola.....soprattutto se è lei ha buttare l'amo e insistere.....soprattutto quando poi vieni a sapere che lo fa un po con tutti o comunque con parecchi. E in un lasso di tempo breve....io è vero che ho ceduto ma non mi discolpo, non vado a trombare in giro a valanga non lo facevo neanche da single


Questo è talento.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2015)

Altro che budella in mano, questo è un troll. Dopo che gli è già stato fatto notare più volte in modo educato e intelligente continua con sta storia delle zoccole.
Per me la zoccolaggine è genetica per via patrilineare. Buona vita.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altro che budella in mano, questo è un troll. Dopo che gli è già stato fatto notare più volte in modo educato e intelligente continua con sta storia delle zoccole.


Anche io ci ho pensato. Se è un troll almeno è sopra la media.


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

Talento in cosa esattamente? Nel fare le cazzate nel modo peggiore?


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

Non sono un troll....lo schifo lo vedo sia in quello che ho fatto sia nel comportamento di certa gente....quindi?


----------



## Nicka (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Non hai letto male......è successo 2 volte....la cosa si è ripetuta solo per mio orgoglio maschile della prima che era venuta male.....inutile dire che è venuta male pure la seconda per gli stessi motivi della prima
> ....in realtà era semplicemente la cosa brutta iron se che non mi faceva coinvolgere in nessun modo..... Comunque perdonami ma una donna che la da via cosi facilmente e in maniera così spinta è una zoccola.....soprattutto se è lei ha buttare l'amo e insistere.....soprattutto quando poi vieni a sapere che lo fa un po con tutti o comunque con parecchi. E in un lasso di tempo breve....io è vero che ho ceduto ma non mi discolpo, non vado a trombare in giro a valanga non lo facevo neanche da single


Ma vaffanculo.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Talento in cosa esattamente? Nel fare le cazzate nel modo peggiore?


Ma anche elaborarle e trarne esperienza.


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

La cosa mia personale non l'ho ancora elaborata, ecco perché continuo a stare male.....quella invece delle zoccole che ci sono in giro con la scusa della parità dei sessi l'ho elaborata svariati anni orsono.....di donne che la danno a cani e porci per nutrire il proprio ego non rendendosi conto che in realtà fanno l'esatto opposto cioè svendendosi e fissando la propria vita sulla mercificazione del proprio corpo e essere prese in considerazione solo per il sesso....quello però con me non c'entra, o per meglio dire, le prostitute non le ho mai prese in considerazione e mai lo farò.....capisco vivere delle esperienze ma farlo con tutti nel giro di poco scusate ma dubito possa succedere a qualsiasi uomo.....a meno che non sia Bradd Pitt


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Non hai letto male......è successo 2 volte....la cosa si è ripetuta solo per mio orgoglio maschile della prima che era venuta male.....inutile dire che è venuta male pure la seconda per gli stessi motivi della prima
> ....in realtà era semplicemente la cosa brutta iron se che non mi faceva coinvolgere in nessun modo..... Comunque perdonami ma una donna che la da via cosi facilmente e in maniera così spinta è una zoccola.....soprattutto se è lei ha buttare l'amo e insistere.....soprattutto quando poi vieni a sapere che lo fa un po con tutti o comunque con parecchi. E in un lasso di tempo breve....io è vero che ho ceduto ma non mi discolpo, non vado a trombare in giro a valanga non lo facevo neanche da single


E tu vai con una donna che la da via a tutti? Ti stimi direi proprio poco


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> La cosa mia personale non l'ho ancora elaborata, ecco perché continuo a stare male.....quella invece delle zoccole che ci sono in giro con la scusa della parità dei sessi l'ho elaborata svariati anni orsono.....di donne che la danno a cani e porci per nutrire il proprio ego non rendendosi conto che in realtà fanno l'esatto opposto cioè svendendosi e fissando la propria vita sulla mercificazione del proprio corpo e essere prese in considerazione solo per il sesso....quello però con me non c'entra, o per meglio dire, le prostitute non le ho mai prese in considerazione e mai lo farò.....capisco vivere delle esperienze ma farlo con tutti nel giro di poco scusate ma dubito possa succedere a qualsiasi uomo.....a meno che non sia Bradd Pitt


Ok, sei un troll. Brunetta, con questi ci prendi spesso.


----------



## oceansize (17 Agosto 2015)

In tutta la storia non ho capito una cosa: "sono un uomo alla metà dei 30 anni"...quindi hai 15 anni?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> è vero fino a  un certo punto, non avrebbero inventato il proverbio "chi và con lo zoppo impara a zoppicare"......
> 
> molte volte l'ambiente, la gente, la cultura ci porta a fare cose......succede a tutti te e tutti i moralizzatori compresi.....ora questo per me non vuole dire discolparmi......vuol dire che chi và al mulino si infarina......vuol dire che a star troppo vicino alla brace ci si brucia......vuol dire tante cose.....vuol dire che le tentazioni esistono per tutti, per ovviarle molte volte basta starci lontano.....le donne in sè non tentano nessuno, le donne tentano se sono molto carine e *ci provano spudoratamente usando il sesso come arma, e tutti gli uomini ne sono consapevoli a meno che non siano gay.....*.approposito vorrei far presente al popolo femminile moralizzatore che le donne zoccole sono aumentate in maniera esponenziale ovunque......e non si fanno manco pagare, anzi, a gratis


Maremma rincitrullita :rotfl::rotfl:Mi sembri cappuccetto rosso tra i LUPI


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E tu vai con una donna che la da via a tutti? Ti stimi direi proprio poco


 Peccato l'abbia saputo dopo.....e non mi stimo affatto.....non so sinceramente dove leggi che io mi stimo......anzi tutto il contrario, mi faccio schifo


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Non hai letto male......è successo 2 volte....la cosa si è ripetuta solo per mio orgoglio maschile della prima che era venuta male.....inutile dire che è venuta male pure la seconda per gli stessi motivi della prima
> ....in realtà era semplicemente la cosa brutta iron se che non mi faceva coinvolgere in nessun modo..... Comunque perdonami ma una donna che la da via cosi facilmente e in maniera così spinta è una zoccola.....soprattutto se è lei ha buttare l'amo e insistere.....soprattutto quando poi vieni a sapere che lo fa un po con tutti o comunque con parecchi. E in un lasso di tempo breve....io è vero che ho ceduto ma non mi discolpo, non vado a trombare in giro a valanga non lo facevo neanche da single


Ma sei un comico ? No chiedo che a me manco fai irritare piuttosto ridere :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> La cosa mia personale non l'ho ancora elaborata, ecco perché continuo a stare male.....quella invece delle zoccole che ci sono in giro con la scusa della parità dei sessi l'ho elaborata svariati anni orsono.....di donne che la danno a cani e porci per nutrire il proprio ego non rendendosi conto che in realtà fanno l'esatto opposto cioè svendendosi e fissando la propria vita sulla mercificazione del proprio corpo e essere prese in considerazione solo per il sesso....quello però con me non c'entra, o per meglio dire, le prostitute non le ho mai prese in considerazione e mai lo farò.....capisco vivere delle esperienze ma farlo con tutti nel giro di poco scusate ma dubito possa succedere a qualsiasi uomo.....a meno che non sia Bradd Pitt


E ne hai più di 30 ? Di Anni intendo, sicuro, sicuro ?


----------



## perplesso (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Non sono un troll....lo schifo lo vedo sia in quello che ho fatto sia nel comportamento di certa gente....quindi?


hai parenti a Savona, per caso?


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

Motivo? Perché ne dovrei dimostrare meno da quello che ho scritto?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Motivo? Perché ne dovrei dimostrare meno da quello che ho scritto?


Non riesci a quotare ? ... Risposta: perché sembri fortemente immaturo


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

Se vabbe adesso siamo allo sfottò generalizzato......cos'avrebbe di così comico sta cosa? A me sembra non lo sia proprio....di certo è una cazzata e anche brutta.....e di comico proprio nulla.....


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non riesci a quotare ? ... Risposta: perché sembri fortemente immaturo


E tu come fai a giudicare una persona se manco la conosci e non conosci il suo vissuto? Potrei tranquillamente dire che chiuque tradisce sia fortemente immaturo


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Se vabbe adesso siamo allo sfottò generalizzato......cos'avrebbe di così comico sta cosa? A me sembra non lo sia proprio....di certo è una cazzata e anche brutta.....e di comico proprio nulla.....


Il tuo modo di esporre, sembra sempre che cadi dal pero


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> E tu come fai a giudicare una persona se manco la conosci e non conosci il suo vissuto? Potrei tranquillamente dire che chiuque tradisce sia fortemente immaturo


Ma tu rischi di tradire anzi lasciare la tua compagna per una donna che poi scopri " ti fa schifo" ... Mondo pieno di zoccole  e però  hai scopato 2 volte  con la tua ammaliatrice salvo poi pentirti perché anche qui ti ha fatto più o meno schifo .solo dopo  ti sei accorto che hai fatto una cosa orribile ( per te) e ti senti una merda ( cit tuo primo post) ... Per me sei immaturo.


----------



## disincantata (17 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho mai capito perché non ci sia tempo per parlare e fare sesso  in casa e ci sia invece per fare queste cose con altri.


:up::up::up:


----------



## dolore (17 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu rischi di tradire anzi lasciare la tua compagna per una donna che poi scopri " ti fa schifo" ... Mondo pieno di zoccole  e però  hai scopato 2 volte  con la tua ammaliatrice salvo poi pentirti perché anche qui ti ha fatto più o meno schifo .solo dopo  ti sei accorto che hai fatto una cosa orribile ( per te) e ti senti una merda ( cit tuo primo post) ... Per me sei immaturo.


Partiamo dal presupposto che: chiunque tradisce è immaturo altrimenti lascerebbe il proprio partner per andare altrove, in secondo luogo l'uomo ha una visione differente, tende a dividere la sfera sessuale con quella amorosa, ergo a volte tende a lasciarsi prendere dall'ormone anche senza sentimenti (vedi uomini sposati che vanno a troie), in terzo quello che salva spesso le donne dalle corna è: i principi morali dell'uomo stesso che però possono venir meno in un momento di debolezza quanto più avere successo o meno con l'altro sesso (bellezza, carisma etc etc) e avere spesso contatti con esso o meno (un uomo che sta sempre in casa avrà pochi contatti con l'altro sesso)
Quindi la risposta è si sono immaturo perché ho tradito.....altrimenti non mi sarebbe successo


----------



## Eratò (17 Agosto 2015)

E gli amici fanno i cazzoni(e che ci posso fare se gli voglio bene e di fare il cazzone mi viene spontaneo pure a me), e le donne son diventate zoccole,e la mia compagna si comportava in modo distruttivo, e son bono e piaccio e che ce posso fa' e il buco del Ozono è aumentato e fa caldo e le mutande mi vengono strette...aggiungiamo pure la crisi economica....non é colpa tua dolore.È colpa di sta cacchio della  società...noi vogliamo santificarci ma quella non ci dà tregua....


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E gli amici fanno i cazzoni(e che ci posso fare se gli voglio bene e di fare il cazzone mi viene spontaneo pure a me), e le donne son diventate zoccole,e la mia compagna si comportava in modo distruttivo, e son bono e piaccio e che ce posso fa' e il buco del Ozono è aumentato e fa caldo e le mutande mi vengono strette...aggiungiamo pure la crisi economica....non é colpa tua dolore.È colpa di sta cacchio della  società...noi vogliamo santificarci ma quella non ci dà tregua....


Diciamo anche che nel corso della vita si perdono per strada vari amici proprio perché si cresce diversamente. Ci si separa dal coniuge, dopo decenni e figli, figuriamoci se non si possono cambiare amicizie.
Per cui si tengono gli amici con i quali c'è consonanza. Non si va neanche allo stadio se piace la pallanuoto, perché mai si dovrebbero seguire gli amici in ambienti e situazioni che non troviamo consoni.
A parte che "altrimenti DEVO stare a casa" è un'altra provocazione. Un altro dei motivi per cui ci si distacca dagli amici è il matrimonio perché divergono gli interessi. Già ma ci ha tenuto a specificare che non è sposato.
Che noia.
Deve aver letto a lungo per mettere tutti i motivi di provocazione.


----------



## sienne (17 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo anche che nel corso della vita si perdono per strada vari amici proprio perché si cresce diversamente. Ci si separa dal coniuge, dopo decenni e figli, figuriamoci se non si possono cambiare amicizie.
> Per cui si tengono gli amici con i quali c'è consonanza. Non si va neanche allo stadio se piace la pallanuoto, perché mai si dovrebbero seguire gli amici in ambienti e situazioni che non troviamo consoni.
> A parte che "altrimenti DEVO stare a casa" è un'altra provocazione. Un altro dei motivi per cui ci si distacca dagli amici è il matrimonio perché divergono gli interessi. Già ma ci ha tenuto a specificare che non è sposato.
> Che noia.
> Deve aver letto a lungo per mettere tutti i motivi di provocazione.



Ciao

Una persona non si circonda con persone con i quali non ha che condividere e che denigra lo stile di vita. 
Un qualcosa lo attirava e gli piaceva. Deve scoprire lui cosa è ... 


sienne


----------



## Zod (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> bello, speri che almeno qualcosa della tua vita si salvi, e invece ti senti dire che sei uno schifo di uomo.....cosa che già sai ovviamente.......grazie per l'aiuto....potevo non scrivere nulla.....sarebbe stato uguale.....io invece volevo tentare di stilare una serie di motivazioni per non farlo.....per non arrivare a quel punto


Si salva la tua famiglia, tua moglie e tua figlia. Tutto ciò per cui hai vissuto e continui a vivere. Ed è per non rischiare di perderlo che non devi tradire. Ma non deve essere un sacrificio, deve essere una cosa normale, altrimenti qualcosa dentro di te ti sta cambiando lentamente e prima e poi i nodi arriveranno al pettine.

E' giusto che ti senti una merda, consideralo il prezzo da pagare per lo sbaglio, che il rimorso ti resti dentro e ti rafforzi per sconfiggere ciò che sta emergendo, ovvero il desiderio di buttare tutto e ricominciare da capo una nuova vita.

Hai tradito prima di tutto te stesso, il resto è conseguenza.


----------



## spleen (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che: chiunque tradisce è immaturo altrimenti lascerebbe il proprio partner per andare altrove, in secondo luogo l'uomo ha una visione differente, tende a dividere la sfera sessuale con quella amorosa, ergo a volte tende a lasciarsi prendere dall'ormone anche senza sentimenti (vedi uomini sposati che vanno a troie), in terzo quello che salva spesso le donne dalle corna è: i principi morali dell'uomo stesso che però possono venir meno in un momento di debolezza quanto più avere successo o meno con l'altro sesso (bellezza, carisma etc etc) e avere spesso contatti con esso o meno (un uomo che sta sempre in casa avrà pochi contatti con l'altro sesso)
> Quindi la risposta è si sono immaturo perché ho tradito.....altrimenti non mi sarebbe successo


Ammesso e non concesso che tu non sia un troll...
In queste poche righe hai inanellato una serie di luoghi comuni e pregiudizi sessisti da paura.
Comincerai forse a vedere un po' più chiaramente le cose se riuscirai a liberarti dai preconcetti e a vedere prima di tutto le persone, senza incasellarle in categorie precostituite, e se supererai la visione chiusa del tuo vittimismo.


----------



## Zod (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che: chiunque tradisce è immaturo altrimenti lascerebbe il proprio partner per andare altrove, in secondo luogo l'uomo ha una visione differente, tende a dividere la sfera sessuale con quella amorosa, ergo a volte tende a lasciarsi prendere dall'ormone anche senza sentimenti (vedi uomini sposati che vanno a troie), in terzo quello che salva spesso le donne dalle corna è: i principi morali dell'uomo stesso che però possono venir meno in un momento di debolezza quanto più avere successo o meno con l'altro sesso (bellezza, carisma etc etc) e avere spesso contatti con esso o meno (un uomo che sta sempre in casa avrà pochi contatti con l'altro sesso)
> Quindi la risposta è si sono immaturo perché ho tradito.....altrimenti non mi sarebbe successo


Magari sta solo emergendo il gay che è in te. L'elogio del maschio,  il disprezzo per la donna facile, i rapporti extra coniugali vissuti come una ricerca di esperienze,  il considerarle uno schifo al punto da riprovarci piu volte. Il narcisismo.


----------



## Ingenuo (17 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi te ne vai ? Mannaggia, ciao


Andarmene? Tu deliri, come al solito :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lucrezia (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> è vero fino a  un certo punto, non avrebbero inventato il proverbio "chi và con lo zoppo impara a zoppicare"......
> 
> molte volte l'ambiente, la gente, la cultura ci porta a fare cose......succede a tutti te e tutti i moralizzatori compresi.....ora questo per me non vuole dire discolparmi......vuol dire che chi và al mulino si infarina......vuol dire che a star troppo vicino alla brace ci si brucia......vuol dire tante cose.....vuol dire che le tentazioni esistono per tutti, per ovviarle molte volte basta starci lontano.....le donne in sè non tentano nessuno, le donne tentano se sono molto carine e ci provano spudoratamente usando il sesso come arma, e tutti gli uomini ne sono consapevoli a meno che non siano gay......approposito vorrei far presente al popolo femminile moralizzatore che le donne zoccole sono aumentate in maniera esponenziale ovunque......e non si fanno manco pagare, anzi, a gratis


Ciao. Proprio perché chi va con lo zoppo impara a zoppicare,  come dici tu, i casi sono due: o decidi di smettere di frequentare assiduamente gli zoppi o decidi che in fondo ti va bene zoppicare e te ne fai una ragione. Perché è vero che le persone che ci circondano ci influenzano pesantemente, in meglio o in peggio, ma è anche vero il contrario, che le persone che accogli nella tua vita sono una fotografia di quelle  che sono le tue necessità,  le tue paure e la tua situazione umana e spirituale attuale. Il che vuol anche dire che se incontri cronicamente donne che cercano di stuprarti per strada non è perché il mondo si è improvvisamente riempito di donne di facili costumi, ma perché tu lasci uno spiraglio aperto a queste donne e le chiami a gran voce verso di te. Ciò detto, anni fa anche a me è capitato di tradire e non capire perché e sentirmi una merda.  Ci ho messo molto tempo e un percorso lungo di indagine su me stessa per realizzare che tutto l impianto era fallato: il mio modo di vivere,  di vedere me stessa e gli altri, di lavorare, le amicizie, e dieci chili di repressione psichica,  per cui il tradimento era stato uno spiraglio per poter essere me dieci minuti e respirare. Morale: mollato il compagno, mollati gran parte degli amici, cambiato casa, cambiato stile di vita. Un mare di merda e una piccola morte, ma lo rifarei.  Non  dici che il tuo caso richieda  necessariamente di radere al suolo mezzo mondo , ma ti consiglio un percorso terapeutico per capire che cazzo è successo e sta succedendo.  Un abbraccio e buona fortuna


----------



## Horny (17 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> La cosa mia personale non l'ho ancora elaborata, ecco perché continuo a stare male.....quella invece delle zoccole che ci sono in giro con la scusa della parità dei sessi l'ho elaborata svariati anni orsono.....di donne che la danno a cani e porci per nutrire il proprio ego non rendendosi conto che in realtà fanno l'esatto opposto cioè svendendosi e fissando la propria vita sulla mercificazione del proprio corpo e essere prese in considerazione solo per il sesso....quello però con me non c'entra, o per meglio dire, le prostitute non le ho mai prese in considerazione e mai lo farò.....capisco vivere delle esperienze ma farlo con tutti nel giro di poco scusate ma dubito possa succedere a qualsiasi uomo.....a meno che non sia Bradd Pitt


Con la scusa della parità dei sessi?
e invece gli uomini che lo danno in giro per nutrire il proprio ego,
tipo te, insomma,
come li collochi, nelle tu teoria?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Andarmene? Tu deliri, come al solito :rotfl::rotfl:


sei sicuro ?


----------



## Horny (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma quindi è un TROLL?
non ho capito il motivo per cui c'è andato
,a seconda volta, colla tipa che faceva schifo?


----------



## JON (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Ciao sono un uomo alla metà dei 30 anni musicista con compagna e figlia...siamo assieme da 10 anni....amo mia figlia alla follia amo la mia compagna e sto benissimo con lei....ma veniamo al dunque....non ho mai tradito, amche se ho avuto poche relazioni e tutte durature....mi è sempre piaciuto fare un po il cascamorto con le donne ma sempre in maniera discreta e non andando mai oltre, è sempre stato un mio modo per alimentare il mio ego ma senza tradire realmente...non lo facevo con tutte ma solo con donne particolarmente attraenti, il giochetto finiva comunque sempre in un nulla di fatto, chiudevo la porta puntualmente prima di concludere qualcosa.....la mia compagna non mi ha mai scoperto perché, ripeto, son sempre stato discreto, non mi piace fare apprezzamenti plateali e in presenza della mia compagna.....2 anni fa vivo un periodo molto stressante della mia vita in cui anche la vita di coppia ne risente, l"attività lavorativa va male e devo chiudere, lei mi placca stretto su tutto e non mi lascia vivere, mi sento soffocare...esco sempre con amici single e senza famiglia, che ovviamente escono per cuccare....conosco una ragazza molto più giovane di me molto attraente, iniziamo a vederci spesso per caso perché si frequenta gli stessi locali....poi ci si becca su fb e iniziamo a chattare parlando del più e del meno...una sera ci si becca in un locale e scappa un bacio appassionato...ma ci si ferma li....non ci si vede più ma ci si sente sempre tramite fb....iniziamo a raccontarci...le racconto la mia situazione lei la sua....scopro che lei è uno schifo umano, bisessuale  ossessionata dal sesso, con gravi problemi familiari e di psiche.....sulle prime mi interesso ai suoi problemi poi arriva il senso di colpa verso la mia compagna e la mia famiglia, nello stesso istante la mia compagna inizis a cambiare comportamento forse capendo che qualcosa non stava andando bene, improvvisamente in casa si crea una situazione da idillio....mollo il colpo, smetto di sentirmi con la tipa, mi sento uno schifo, sto male per qualche mese senza darlo a vedere.....passano 2 anni, continuo a frequentare amici single che, anche parecchio fissati col sesso e le donne in un certo senso mi portano a pensare che tradire sia normale e naturale.....ora in 10 anni di coppia mi è capitato parecchie volte di avere proposte anche parecchio spinte da ragazze poco serie e ho sempre rifiutato categoricamente, in questi 2 anni avevo smesso anche di fare il cascamorto, mi ero messo la testa a posto....suonando in giro mi capita di conoscere 2 ragazze ( non in simultanea) che iniziano a marcarmi stretto provandoci in maniera spinta....con entrambe quasi ci casco ma riesco in un qualche modo a evitare  di farci qualcosa in estremis....poi un bel giorno arriva una ragazza che conosco da tempo che non mi aveva mai attratto in maniera particolare e con cui c'è sempre stato un semplice rapporto di conoscenza (la situazione familiare procede abbastanza bene e non c'è crisi di coppia se non che per stanchezza e stress vari si fa poco sesso, momenti che abbiamo sempre avuto in maniera altalenante ma che abbiamo sempre risolto), questa volta questa questa ragazza inizia a spingere nei miei confronti, ci prova in tutti i modi anche troppo esplicitamente......alla fine cedo, facciamo sesso per 2 volte in maniera squallida e poco appagante, fredda e imbarazzante (almeno per me)....arrivano sibito i sensi di colpa immediati, chiudo totalmente e immeditamente i contatti con lei che forse si era preparata a fare l'amante e la terza incomoda.....ora sono ridotto da schifo, depressione a fasi alterne, devo cercare di fingere per non destare sospetti nella mia compagna che non voglio perdere e non voglio perdere mia figlia e la sua stima futura.....ho iniziato a cercare motivazioni valide ovunque del mio gesto e non riesco a trovarle....in qualsiasi modo guardi la cosa merda è e merda rimane


Tu vuoi distinguere tra quello che era il tuo flirtare e quello che poi è stato il tradimento.

È la tua indole che ti ha condotto a questo, un po' narcisistica diciamo. Cosi come anche l'ambiente in cui ti muovi, che può favorire certi incontri in un clima di fatalismo. Insomma se sei un artista e a questo aggiungi qualche provocante ammiccamento e facile che trovi delle reazioni adeguate, diciamo.

Ma non è che in realtà non hai il pieno controllo delle tue azioni? Che non hai ben chiaro che se giochi con la merda (come la definisci tu) ti sporchi?

Alla fine è un'esperienza che dovevi fare, dovevi sbatterci i denti. Quel tuo bisogno di conferme in fin dei conti ti ha fatto capire che scegli la famiglia. Per cui ora sai che non ti conviene giocare col fuoco. In tal caso non puoi concederti più nemmeno quelli che ritenevi essere degli innocui ammiccamenti.

Per il resto vedrai che ti passerà, sii onesto. Scegli.


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Tu vuoi distinguere tra quello che era il tuo flirtare e quello che poi è stato il tradimento.
> 
> È la tua indole che ti ha condotto a questo, un po' narcisistica diciamo. Cosi come anche l'ambiente in cui ti muovi, che può favorire certi incontri in un clima di fatalismo. Insomma se sei un artista e a questo aggiungi qualche provocante ammiccamento e facile che trovi delle reazioni adeguate, diciamo.
> 
> ...


Una delle poche risposte intelligenti, che non giudica ma che cerca di essere obbiettiva.....dq adulto avrei dovuto capire da solo che avvicinarsi troppo al fuoco ci si brucia, avrei dovuto avere amici più responsabili che mi avessero fatto ragionare prima di arrivare a questo....
Non c'è bisogno di tenere la porta aperta per attirare zoccole, basta stare su un palco e dare una parvenza di notorietà, arrivano da sole...e lì ho sempre chiuso la porta....senza essere scortese, ma in maniera immediata e repentina.....dei 2 mi ha sempre attirato la conquista difficile o comunque la donna non facile con un orgoglio, una dignità e intelligenza....sono caduto nel mio stesso brodo....andando contro me stesso e contro i miei principi...non disprezzo i miei amici/compagni di gruppo, semplicemente non li approvo....non per questo smettono di essere amici miei


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> a quanto pare non ci si capisce scrivendo su un forum e a quanto pare leggete alla bisogna senza contestualizzare.....
> 
> in primis: non ho scelto di avere schifi umani attorno, perchè l'unico schifo umano che mi è capitato era la ragazza che ho conosciuto e che appunto appena conosciuta e capito com'èra mi ha messo tanta tristezza e pena, non ci avrei mai e poi mai messo in piedi una relazione e non ci avrei fatto nient'altro, neanche sesso, niente di niente.....le amicizie non credo si scelgano, le maturi con gli anni e non le disprezzi, magari non approvi certi loro comportamenti ma non mandi a cagare gli amici per quello.....e quando hai solo amici single che fanno i cazzoni dalla mattina alla sera, quelli hai e con quelli esci....altrimenti te ne stai in casa......e non ti muovi da lì......
> poi non sto cercando nulla fuori da me, sò perfettamente che il problema è stato dentro di me, che probabilmente già c'era e che è uscito più facilmente solo per cause esterne a me......forse sarebbe venuto fuori più avanti, o forse mai, ma li era......non cerco di giustificarmi in nessun modo, ma ho capito che devo evitare certe situazioni, certi posti e forse stare molto di più in casa con la mia famiglia, anche se non sono mai uscito tantissimo.....più che altro facevo concerti.....ho abbandonato anche per questo......l'ambiente è fatto così purtroppo



LE AMICIZIE NON SI SCELGONO????? quelli sono i parenti a casa mia.


----------



## oscuro (18 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



dolore ha detto:


> Una delle poche risposte intelligenti, che non giudica ma che cerca di essere obbiettiva.....dq adulto avrei dovuto capire da solo che avvicinarsi troppo al fuoco ci si brucia, avrei dovuto avere amici più responsabili che mi avessero fatto ragionare prima di arrivare a questo....
> Non c'è bisogno di tenere la porta aperta per attirare zoccole, basta stare su un palco e dare una parvenza di notorietà, arrivano da sole...e lì ho sempre chiuso la porta....senza essere scortese, ma in maniera immediata e repentina.....dei 2 mi ha sempre attirato la conquista difficile o comunque la donna non facile con un orgoglio, una dignità e intelligenza....sono caduto nel mio stesso brodo....andando contro me stesso e contro i miei principi...non disprezzo i miei amici/compagni di gruppo, semplicemente non li approvo....non per questo smettono di essere amici miei


Tu pensi di essere nella condizione di venire qui a scriverci cosa è intelligente e cosa non lo è?
Tu dall'alto di un palco,e chissà di quale presunta notorietà...:rotfl:


----------



## feather (18 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> LE AMICIZIE NON SI SCELGONO????? quelli sono i parenti a casa mia.


Ma che ne sai, magari nel mondo della musica è così.
Te li assegnano, tipo ufficio di collocamento.


----------



## Nicka (18 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai, magari nel mondo della musica è così.
> Te li assegnano, tipo ufficio di collocamento.


Ma quelle non erano le boyband?!


----------



## zanna (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Una delle poche risposte intelligenti, che non giudica ma che cerca di essere obbiettiva.....*dq adulto avrei dovuto capire da solo che avvicinarsi troppo al fuoco ci si brucia*, avrei dovuto avere amici più responsabili che mi avessero fatto ragionare prima di arrivare a questo....
> Non c'è bisogno di tenere la porta aperta per attirare zoccole, basta stare su un palco e dare una parvenza di notorietà, arrivano da sole...e lì ho sempre chiuso la porta....senza essere scortese, ma in maniera immediata e repentina.....dei 2 mi ha sempte attirato la conquista difficile o comunque la donna non facile con un orgoglio e una dignità


Mica vero se prima non hai mai fatto caxxate (forse perchè mica ho capito se prima oltre a flirtare, che già per qualcuno/a potrebbe bastare, ne hai fatte altre) ... l'esperienza e la consapevolezza di aver fatto una boiata (fatta o subita) non l'abbiamo di default con tutte le necessarie conseguenze  per il rosso però permettimi di dissentire gli amici si scelgono e se li hai sempre giudicati (o solo adesso) non propriamente pronti ad una relazione adulta forse non dovresti aspettarti da loro un comportamento "specchiato" ... per il momento pensa solo (sempre che sia questo che vuoi) ad non danneggiare ulteriormente il rapporto con la compagna e la figlia cercando di assumenti le tue responsabilità ma di non fargli pesare le responsabilità di scelte non loro ... nel casino che hai fatto non tirarle dentro ... lavora su te stesso e sii Uomo.


----------



## feather (18 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma quelle non erano le boyband?!


Eh non lo so. Non sono molto esperto del mondo della musica io. Dopo Britney Spears per me c'è il nulla. E di boy band ne so ancora meno. 
Mi rimetto a chi è più preparato di me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu pensi di essere nella condizione di venire qui a scriverci cosa è intelligente e cosa non lo è?
> Tu dall'alto di un palco,e chissà di quale presunta notorietà...:rotfl:



si è confuso, voleva dire il pulpito :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai, magari nel mondo della musica è così.
> 
> Te li assegnano, tipo ufficio di collocamento.



Eccerto te li sceglie l'agente. Come ho fatto a non pensarci.


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Mica vero se prima non hai mai fatto caxxate (forse perchè mica ho capito se prima oltre a flirtare, che già per qualcuno/a potrebbe bastare, ne hai fatte altre) ... l'esperienza e la consapevolezza di aver fatto una boiata (fatta o subita) non l'abbiamo di default con tutte le necessarie conseguenze  per il rosso però permettimi di dissentire gli amici si scelgono e se li hai sempre giudicati (o solo adesso) non propriamente pronti ad una relazione adulta forse non dovresti aspettarti da loro un comportamento "specchiato" ... per il momento pensa solo (sempre che sia questo che vuoi) ad non danneggiare ulteriormente il rapporto con la compagna e la figlia cercando di assumenti le tue responsabilità ma di non fargli pesare le responsabilità di scelte non loro ... nel casino che hai fatto non tirarle dentro ... lavora su te stesso e sii Uomo.


Qui state mischiando a caso le cose che ho scritto senza capirne il senso....gli amici non si scelgono, si coltivano, si hanno interessi in comune, si rafforzano col tempo....si è amici se si condividono esperienze, se ci si aiuta nei momenti difficili, se si sta bene in compagnia...
Non mando a puttane un'amicizia storica solo perché è single e esce per cercare donne.....al massimo frequenterò meno in base ai miei impegni di vita, familiari etc
Le amicizie si mollano solo se fanno un torto nei tuoi confronti, ma le mie amicizie sono libere di vivere la vita come credono senza essere giudicate....posso dare consigli a loro e loro a me....ma poi uno nella vita fa quello che crede


----------



## zanna (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Una delle poche risposte intelligenti, che non giudica ma che cerca di essere obbiettiva.....*dq adulto avrei dovuto capire da solo che avvicinarsi troppo al fuoco ci si brucia, avrei dovuto avere amici più responsabili che mi avessero fatto ragionare prima di arrivare a questo....*
> Non c'è bisogno di tenere la porta aperta per attirare zoccole, basta stare su un palco e dare una parvenza di notorietà, arrivano da sole...e lì ho sempre chiuso la porta....senza essere scortese, ma in maniera immediata e repentina.....dei 2 mi ha sempre attirato la conquista difficile o comunque la donna non facile con un orgoglio, una dignità e intelligenza....sono caduto nel mio stesso brodo....andando contro me stesso e contro i miei principi...non disprezzo i miei amici/compagni di gruppo, semplicemente non li approvo....non per questo smettono di essere amici miei





dolore ha detto:


> *Qui state mischiando a caso le cose che ho scritto senza capirne il senso*....gli amici non si scelgono, si coltivano, si hanno interessi in comune, si rafforzano col tempo....
> Non mando a puttane un'amicizia storica solo perché è single e esce per cercare donne.....al massimo frequenterò meno in base ai miei impegni di vita, familiari etc
> Le amicizie si mollano solo se fanno un torto nei tuoi confronti, ma le mie amicizie sono libere la vita come credono senza essere giudicati....


Io starei mischiando? Io ho solo risposto ad un tuo post!!!
E non è meno questione di mandare a puttane un'amico storico (che tra parentesi quando esce va a puttane) quanto la scala di valori che deve modificarsi nel corso della vita (e bada bene non è nemmeno detto che ex post sia qualcosa di cui verrai ringraziato) se non è chiaro che da un certo punto in poi prima viene (o dovrebbe venire) la famiglia e poi gli amici (magari scremandone qualcuno di quelli potenzialmente ma magari inconsapevolmente dannosi) ... non mi pare di aver scritto eresie anche perchè se sono amici capiscono altrimenti ciaone ... IMHO


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Qui state mischiando a caso le cose che ho scritto senza capirne il senso....gli amici non si scelgono, si coltivano, si hanno interessi in comune, si rafforzano col tempo....
> 
> Non mando a puttane un'amicizia storica solo perché è single e esce per cercare donne.....al massimo frequenterò meno in base ai miei impegni di vita, familiari etc
> 
> Le amicizie si mollano solo se fanno un torto nei tuoi confronti, ma le mie amicizie sono libere la vita come credono senza essere giudicati....



Ma infatti quelli sono gli amici che ti sei scelto in base ai tuoi parametri e quelle le cose che fate assieme in base agli interessi che avete in comune. C'è gente che va a giocare a calcetto, c'è gente che va a pescare e c'è gente che va a rimorchiare. Dipende dagli interessi. Aó c'è gente che va pure a teatro o a conferenze di vario tipo, quindi il mondo è vario.


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

Un amico single non lo vedo potenzialmente dannoso, in sé non lo sarebbe.....ho anche un amico con problemi di alcol che per amicizia sto cercando di aiutare.....avevo un amico con problemi mentali grossi che ho cercato di aiutare ma che poi aimè si è suicidato.....le amicizie non si abbandonano....se sono amicizie.....le amicizie sono persone che ti porti avanti nel tempo che ti conoscono .....ma non le ho mai messe davanti alla famiglia....certo ho sempre chiesto i miei spazi di svago ma non sono mai stati eccessivi e non hanno mai tolto troppo tempo alla famiglia


----------



## oscuro (18 Agosto 2015)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> si è confuso, voleva dire il pulpito :rotfl:


Mo ci vado pure io sul palco....voglio vedere che cazzo succede...voglio pisciare sul pubblico così acquisisco una certa notorietà...e voglio vedere le donne addentare le mie mutande...voglio vedere...che dici avrò successo?


----------



## zanna (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Un amico single non lo vedo potenzialmente dannoso, in sé non lo sarebbe.....ho anche un amico con problemi di alcol che per amicizia sto cercando di aiutare.....avevo un amico con problemi mentali grossi che ho cercato di aiutare ma che poi aimè si è suicidato.....*le amicizie non si abbandonano....se sono amicizie*...


Già ... se non fosse che hai circa 30 anni una famiglia e una figlia ... alla fine mi vien da chiederti cosa è più importante per te e su chi spendi il tuo tempo ...

edit: ho visto che hai modificato il post ... allora l'avventuretta era solo per vedere l'effetto che fà?


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

No il post è stato riscritto perché sulle prime sembrava non fosse stato pubblicato, i fatti sono gli stessi con parole un po diverse....


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2015)

Ogni tanto qui avvengono sperimentazioni delle dinamiche dei gruppi portando il can per l'aia.


----------



## zanna (18 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni tanto qui avvengono sperimentazioni delle dinamiche dei gruppi portando il can per l'aia.


Addirittura??


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Già ... se non fosse che hai circa 30 anni una famiglia e una figlia ... alla fine mi vien da chiederti cosa è più importante per te e su chi spendi il tuo tempo ...
> 
> edit: ho visto che hai modificato il post ... allora l'avventuretta era solo per vedere l'effetto che fà?


Il mio tempo viene speso, o per meglio dire, veniva speso perché ho abbandonato la musica,30% lavoro 40% famigliia, 20% musica 10% amici.....ho cavato la musica che mi toglieva troppo tempo e poco remunerativa e spero di dedicarne di più alla famiglia


----------



## Rocco_365 (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Il mio tempo viene speso, o per meglio dire, veniva speso perché ho abbandonato la musica,30% lavoro 40% famigliia, 20% musica 10% amici.....ho cavato la musica che mi toglieva troppo tempo e poco remunerativa e spero di dedicarne di più alla famiglia


non si capisce. Hai abbandonato la musica ma poi ci spendi ancora il 20% del tuo tempo ...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai, magari nel mondo della musica è così.
> Te li assegnano, tipo ufficio di collocamento.


Proprio si


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

Vedi che non leggi....ho scritto era.....ciò vuol dire che la musica è passata al 2-3%....prima erano 2-3 concerti al mese con prove annesse...ora niente concerti e suonicchio in casa.....ho lasciato anche per sto fattaccio


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Eh non lo so. Non sono molto esperto del mondo della musica io. Dopo Britney Spears per me c'è il nulla. E di boy band ne so ancora meno.
> Mi rimetto a chi è più preparato di me.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rocco_365 (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> *Il mio tempo viene speso*, o per meglio dire, veniva speso perché ho abbandonato la musica,30% lavoro 40% famigliia, 20% musica 10% amici.....ho cavato la musica che mi toglieva troppo tempo e poco remunerativa e spero di dedicarne di più alla famiglia


Avrò anche letto male ma qui c'è scritto che il tuo tempo VIENE SPESO. secondo me questo è un troll.


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

Di fianco a quello che hai evidenziato c'è scritto "o per meglio dire, veniva speso dato che ho abbandonato la musica"....qui si legge alla cazzo, leggete male, interpretate male e giudicate male....fin dall'inizio


----------



## oscuro (18 Agosto 2015)

*Ascolta*



dolore ha detto:


> Di fianco a quello che hai evidenziato c'è scritto "o per meglio dire, veniva speso dato che ho abbandonato la musica"....qui si legge alla cazzo, leggete male, interpretate male e giudicate male....fin dall'inizio


Stai continuando a scrivere che:non capiamo un cazzo,leggiamo a cazzo,interpretiamo a cazzo,e giudichiamo a cazzo.
Dovrebbe andarti bene visto che: VIVI A CAZZO,RAGIONI A CAZZO,ESPONI A CAZZO,SCOPI A CAZZO,LAVORI A CAZZO,VITA SENTIMENTALE A CAZZO,VITA PROFESSIONALE A CAZZO,e fattelo prendere il dubbio che forse la testa di cazzo sei tu......


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai continuando a scrivere che:non capiamo un cazzo,leggiamo a cazzo,interpretiamo a cazzo,e giudichiamo a cazzo.
> Dovrebbe andarti bene visto che: VIVI A CAZZO,RAGIONI A CAZZO,ESPONI A CAZZO,SCOPI A CAZZO,LAVORI A CAZZO,VITA SENTIMENTALE A CAZZO,VITA PROFESSIONALE A CAZZO,e fattelo prendere il dubbio che forse la testa di cazzo sei tu......


Prima di tutto non mi sono mai permesso di giudicarti, secondo di quello che faccio nella vita io non ne sai un tubo perché ti ho raccontato solo una piccola parte della mia vita, sei parecchio maleducato, non ti metti in discussione e hai un sacco di rabbia repressa....
Inoltre leggi male perché la cosa mi pareva chiarissima, sicuramente o perché stai facendo altro mentre leggi oppure perché non te ne frega nulla del mio caso.....morale: la mia iscrizione qui non mi serve a nulla....speravo di trovare persone con cui ragionare senza essere giudicato per darmi delle risposte, persone che potessero avere più esperienza in queste cose....in realtà no....graxie comunque


----------



## sienne (18 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai continuando a scrivere che:non capiamo un cazzo,leggiamo a cazzo,interpretiamo a cazzo,e giudichiamo a cazzo.
> Dovrebbe andarti bene visto che: VIVI A CAZZO,RAGIONI A CAZZO,ESPONI A CAZZO,SCOPI A CAZZO,LAVORI A CAZZO,VITA SENTIMENTALE A CAZZO,VITA PROFESSIONALE A CAZZO,e fattelo prendere il dubbio che forse la testa di cazzo sei tu......



Ciao

:risata:



mi fai morire


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Prima di tutto non mi sono mai permesso di giudicarti, secondo di quello che faccio nella vita io non ne sai un tubo perché ti ho raccontato solo una piccola parte della mia vita, sei parecchio maleducato, non ti metti in discussione e *hai un sacco di rabbia repressa*....
> Inoltre leggi male perché la cosa mi pareva chiarissima, sicuramente o perché stai facendo altro mentre leggi oppure perché non te ne frega nulla del mio caso.....morale: la mia iscrizione qui non mi serve a nulla....speravo di trovare persone con cui ragionare senza essere giudicato per darmi delle risposte, persone che potessero avere più esperienza in queste cose....in realtà no....graxie comunque


ah ecco quello che non mi tornava... 
dopo i moralisti, le zoccole, mancava la rabbia repressa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Prima di tutto non mi sono mai permesso di giudicarti, secondo di quello che faccio nella vita io non ne sai un tubo perché ti ho raccontato solo una piccola parte della mia vita, sei parecchio maleducato, non ti metti in discussione e hai un sacco di rabbia repressa....
> Inoltre leggi male perché la cosa mi pareva chiarissima, sicuramente o perché stai facendo altro mentre leggi oppure perché non te ne frega nulla del mio caso.....morale: la mia iscrizione qui non mi serve a nulla....*speravo di trovare persone con cui ragionare senza essere giudicato per darmi delle risposte, persone che potessero avere più esperienza in queste cose....in realtà no....graxie comunque*


Non è vero che qui non trovi le risposte al tuo caso. 
Comunque se te ne vai e hai deciso per la famiglia, come è chiaro che hai già fatto, ti suggerisco di cercare di comprendere l'origine e il motore del tuo bisogno di conferme e adulazione. Non fosse altro che per il fatto che, cerca di capire, non riuscirai mai a conciliarlo col resto della tua vita, quello destinato alla famiglia.

E' roba che alla lunga non potrà che portarti solo rogne. Ci sei già passato.

Credo che puoi perdonarti il tradimento, che tra l'altro ti ha portato ad un totale nulla di fatto. Ma dovrai correggere la tua indole, una volta compresa. Ricordati che le distrazioni poi sono, appunto, distrazioni, il che significa che ti allontanano da tua moglie oltre che dalla famiglia. Quindi se la strada intrapresa non ti è piaciuta sappi che il rischio e quello di guadagnarci altri guai e problemi.


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Non è vero che qui non trovi le risposte al tuo caso.
> Comunque se te ne vai e hai deciso per la famiglia, come è chiaro che hai già fatto, ti suggerisco di cercare di comprendere l'origine e il motore del tuo bisogno di conferme e adulazione. Non fosse altro che per il fatto che, cerca di capire, non riuscirai mai a conciliarlo col resto della tua vita, quello destinato alla famiglia.
> 
> E' roba che alla lunga non potrà che portarti solo rogne. Ci sei già passato.
> ...


Graxie....e grazie dei consigli....ne farò tesoro....farò molta fatica a perdonarmelo ma credo che il tempo, la calma, lo stare in famiglia di più e sereni mi aiuterà parecchio


----------



## JON (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Graxie....e grazie dei consigli....ne farò tesoro....farò molta fatica a perdonarmelo ma credo che il tempo, la calma, lo stare in famiglia di più e sereni mi aiuterà parecchio


Ma quindi ti senti molto in colpa?


----------



## Domhet (18 Agosto 2015)

Come puoi sperare di non essere giudicato dopo che hai affermato che la tua autostima si alimenta grazie alla tua attivitá solerte di farfallone? E poi, ricevere giudizi fa parte del gioco della vita.


----------



## JON (18 Agosto 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Come puoi sperare di non essere giudicato dopo che hai affermato che la tua autostima si alimenta grazie alla tua attivitá solerte di farfallone? E poi, ricevere giudizi fa parte del gioco della vita.


E vabbè oh, ma dopo che lo hai giudicato e vedi che non risponde a tono...che fai? Rincari la dose?
Ma scusa, anch'io ho rilevato la sua vena narcisitica, nel suo post c'è molto altro però.


----------



## oscuro (18 Agosto 2015)

*Senti*



dolore ha detto:


> Prima di tutto non mi sono mai permesso di giudicarti, secondo di quello che faccio nella vita io non ne sai un tubo perché ti ho raccontato solo una piccola parte della mia vita, sei parecchio maleducato, non ti metti in discussione e hai un sacco di rabbia repressa....
> Inoltre leggi male perché la cosa mi pareva chiarissima, sicuramente o perché stai facendo altro mentre leggi oppure perché non te ne frega nulla del mio caso.....morale: la mia iscrizione qui non mi serve a nulla....speravo di trovare persone con cui ragionare senza essere giudicato per darmi delle risposte, persone che potessero avere più esperienza in queste cose....in realtà no....graxie comunque


Gaurda il maleducato sei tu,che scrivi di merda e hai pure la pretesa di pensare che siamo noi che leggiamo a cazzo.
No tranquillo,scrivi di MERDA.
Andiamo avanti.Sei superficiale è fondamentalmente vuoto,privo di ogni spessore morale ed etico,non sai stare al mondo,sei disabituato a prenderti le tue respnsabilità,e dai della puttana a queste donne facili e vuote,quando quello vuoto e con il cervello disabitato sei tu.......
Non hai arte ne parte,vuoi solo leggere quello che ti conviene,e quello che a te pare chiaro non è chiaro a tutti,mentre è chiaro a tutti che sei chiaramente ineducato...nella migliore delle ipotesi.
Si la tua iscrizione non serve a nulla,come non servi a nulla tu,e certi giudizi sulle donne potevi tenerteli per te.
A casa mia si scrive grazie e non graxie...scrivi a cazzo.....e non solo.


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ma quindi ti senti molto in colpa?


si....decisamente parecchio....sono già stato in depressione tempo addietro e posso dire tranquillamente che ci vado molto vicino anche se non lo dò da vedere


----------



## JON (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> si....decisamente parecchio....sono già stato in depressione tempo addietro e posso dire tranquillamente che ci vado molto vicino anche se non lo dò da vedere


A quando risale il tradimento?


----------



## Domhet (18 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> E vabbè oh, ma dopo che lo hai giudicato e vedi che non risponde a tono...che fai? Rincari la dose?
> Ma scusa, anch'io ho rilevato la sua vena narcisitica, nel suo post c'è molto altro però.



Ma io mi chiedo quante persone abbiano davvero bisogno di consigli. La storia dell'op è una tautologia, che gli si deve dire? Poi non intendevo dire che sia necessario inondarlo di giudizi. Però non si deve stupire se viene giudicato.


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> A quando risale il tradimento?


3-4 settimane fà.....ne avrò ancora per qualche mese probabilmente.....mi conosco e non somatizzo velocemente queste cose.....le autocazzate di cui mi rendo conto subito, soprattutto se sono grosse, le smaltisco molto lentamente


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Ma io mi chiedo quante persone abbiano davvero bisogno di consigli. La storia dell'op è una tautologia, che gli si deve dire? Poi non intendevo dire che sia necessario inondarlo di giudizi. Però non si deve stupire se viene giudicato.


è facile giudicare.....dall'alto di un trono, quando ci si sente al sicuro.....non pretendo che qualcuno mi dica che è una cosa normale e che non ho fatto nulla di male, anzi, è giusto ribadire che sia una cazzata.....però per lo meno, aiutare a capire il perchè ci si è arrivati a farlo, per somatizzare, per non ripetere, per arrivare a delle risposte interiori che possano rafforzare il fatto che già sapevo che facevo qualcosa di sbagliato.....ecco quello può aiutarmi in futuro....a non ripetere....già il fatto che mi senta così credo sia positivo....buona parte dei traditori, soprattutto seriali manco si pone problemi....lo fà e basta....e continua a farlo......senza particolari sensi di colpa....io invece che mi ero ripromesso di non andare mai oltre quella linea sottile che sfocia nel tradimento......ci ero sempre riuscito....ma poi....troppo sul filo del rasoio, bastava mettersi in situazione di sicurezza, lontano dai guai.....e la cosa non sarebbe successa


----------



## Ingenuo (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> è facile giudicare.....dall'alto di un trono, quando ci si sente al sicuro.....non pretendo che qualcuno mi dica che è una cosa normale e che non ho fatto nulla di male, anzi, è giusto ribadire che sia una cazzata.....però per lo meno, aiutare a capire il perchè ci si è arrivati a farlo, per somatizzare, per non ripetere, per arrivare a delle risposte interiori che possano rafforzare il fatto che già sapevo che facevo qualcosa di sbagliato.....ecco quello può aiutarmi in futuro....a non ripetere....già il fatto che mi senta così credo sia positivo....buona parte dei traditori, soprattutto seriali manco si pone problemi....lo fà e basta....e continua a farlo......senza particolari sensi di colpa


Io te l'avevo detto che iscriverti qua era tempo sprecato.
Comunque, hai tradito hai pure scopato un paio di volte e non sei stato beccato.
Cosa vuoi di più dalla vita?:rotfl: Una medaglia?
Probabilmente in realtà di quella donna qualcosa ti importava altrimenti non ti faresti tanti problemi.
Dimenticherai, si dimentica tutto


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gaurda il maleducato sei tu,che scrivi di merda e hai pure la pretesa di pensare che siamo noi che leggiamo a cazzo.
> No tranquillo,scrivi di MERDA.
> Andiamo avanti.Sei superficiale è fondamentalmente vuoto,privo di ogni spessore morale ed etico,non sai stare al mondo,sei disabituato a prenderti le tue respnsabilità,e dai della puttana a queste donne facili e vuote,quando quello vuoto e con il cervello disabitato sei tu.......
> Non hai arte ne parte,vuoi solo leggere quello che ti conviene,e quello che a te pare chiaro non è chiaro a tutti,mentre è chiaro a tutti che sei chiaramente ineducato...nella migliore delle ipotesi.
> ...


scrivere male non è maleducazione, al massimo è un punto di vista, altri hanno capito....al massimo può essere un misunderstanding....tu mi hai chiesto un chiarimento sullo scritto, io mi sono reso che ti eri perso parte di quello che avevo scritto, come tanti altri quì dentro.....capita quando si legge veloce o non si presta attenzione in quello che si fà.....ti ho fatto notare che era scritto e sei sbottato con rabbia e cattiveria.....sul superficiale e vuoto non commento, non mi conosci, stai giudicando per l'ennesima volta senza conoscere.....in ultimo, sulle donne, se giudico che una donna và con tanti uomini in poco tempo e la dà via molto facilmente usando il sesso, la reputo puttana.....daltronde la treccani dice "puttana" donna di facili costumi.....posso capire, nella vita di una donna 2-3 scivoloni di questo tipo, ma quando diventa un vizio ripetuto e frequente non trovo altri termini adatti......non sono sessita ne maschilista.....trovo semplicemente che un uomo faccia molta più fatica ad avere questo comportamento, proprio perchè per farsi tante donne o sei ricco famoso danaroso e bello oppure vai a puttane (quelle che almeno chiedono soldi e quindi diventi un puttaniere).....altrimenti non hai questo riscontro.....una donna può averlo anche se bruttina, basta aprire le gambe.....anzi di solito son proprio le bruttine che, avendo scarsa considerazione di sè, trovano in questo atteggiamento l'unico modo per avere attenzioni dagli uomini......


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Io te l'avevo detto che iscriverti qua era tempo sprecato.
> Comunque, hai tradito hai pure scopato un paio di volte e non sei stato beccato.
> Cosa vuoi di più dalla vita?:rotfl: Una medaglia?
> Probabilmente in realtà di quella donna qualcosa ti importava altrimenti non ti faresti tanti problemi.
> Dimenticherai, si dimentica tutto


vorrei non averlo fatto....e di quella donna, probabilmente l'unica cosa che mi attraeva davvero era l'indipendenza e libertà he al momento io ho molto meno proprio perchè ho una famiglia oltre un minimo di attrazione fisica.....diciamo una storta di ritorno alla gioventù.....i problemi me li faccio per me, me stesso, il mio io che si è tradito da solo e per la mia famiglia.....non per lei....


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> scrivere male non è maleducazione, al massimo è un punto di vista, altri hanno capito....al massimo può essere un misunderstanding....tu mi hai chiesto un chiarimento sullo scritto, io mi sono reso che ti eri perso parte di quello che avevo scritto, come tanti altri quì dentro.....capita quando si legge veloce o non si presta attenzione in quello che si fà.....ti ho fatto notare che era scritto e sei sbottato con rabbia e cattiveria.....sul superficiale e vuoto non commento, non mi conosci, stai giudicando per l'ennesima volta senza conoscere.....in ultimo, sulle donne, se giudico che una donna và con tanti uomini in poco tempo e la dà via molto facilmente usando il sesso, la reputo puttana.....daltronde la treccani dice "puttana" donna di facili costumi.....posso capire, nella vita di una donna 2-3 scivoloni di questo tipo, ma quando diventa un vizio ripetuto e frequente non trovo altri termini adatti......non sono sessita ne maschilista.....trovo semplicemente che un uomo faccia molta più fatica ad avere questo comportamento, proprio perchè perchè per farsi tante donne o sei ricco famoso danaroso e bello oppure vai a puttane (quelle che almeno chiedono soldi).....altrimenti no hai questo riscontro.....una donna può averlo anche se bruttina, basta aprire le gambe.....anzi di solito son proprio le bruttine che, avendo scarsa considerazione di sè, trovano in questo atteggiamento l'unico modo per avere attenzioni dagli uomini......


Mamma mia che squallore :facepalm:


----------



## JON (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> 3-4 settimane fà.....ne avrò ancora per qualche mese probabilmente.....mi conosco e non somatizzo velocemente queste cose.....le autocazzate di cui mi rendo conto subito, soprattutto se sono grosse, le smaltisco molto lentamente


Quindi sei bello fresco, aggiungici pure che non avevi mai tradito prima.....

Hai fatto una cazzata...anzi no, hai fatto LA cazzata. Quella che hai sempre temuto, evitato, e che ora invece è arrivata.
Devi comprendere una cosa, non c'è molta differenza tra quello che facevi prima e il tradimento compiuto. Tuttalpiù puoi considerarle una conseguenza dell'altra. Di fatto però se non arrivavi a questo probabilmente non ti saresti mai messo davanti a quello specchio che ora ti mostra un aspetto di te che non vedevi.

Evidentemente se ti fai tutti questi problemi per l'accaduto significa che hai dei valori che contano veramente nella tua vita, è solo preoccupante la tua propensione ad ossessionarti. Lo sbaglio ci sta non preoccuparti,, come puoi pensare di non sbagliare? Se proprio vuoi parlare di errori grossi allora pensa a tutti gli anni passati a compiacerti pensando che fosse un atteggiamento plausibile. Non è un giudizio, è solo per ridimensionarti.

PS:Mi ricordi Giorgio....a proposito, Giorgio vieni qui,, lascia perdere il parmigiano che s'è capito da un pezzo che non drizza un cazzo di niente.


----------



## spleen (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> è facile giudicare.....dall'alto di un trono, quando ci si sente al sicuro.....non pretendo che qualcuno mi dica che è una cosa normale e che non ho fatto nulla di male, anzi, è giusto ribadire che sia una cazzata.....però per lo meno, *aiutare a capire il perchè ci si è arrivati a farlo, per somatizzare, per non ripetere, per arrivare a delle risposte interiori che possano rafforzare il fatto che già sapevo che facevo qualcosa di sbagliato.....ecco quello può aiutarmi in futuro....a non ripetere...*.già il fatto che mi senta così credo sia positivo....buona parte dei traditori, soprattutto seriali manco si pone problemi....lo fà e basta....e continua a farlo......senza particolari sensi di colpa....io invece che mi ero ripromesso di non andare mai oltre quella linea sottile che sfocia nel tradimento......ci ero sempre riuscito....ma poi....troppo sul filo del rasoio, bastava mettersi in situazione di sicurezza, lontano dai guai.....e la cosa non sarebbe successa


Ci abbiamo provato in molti a farti riflettere sul fatto che devi ripensare a qualcosa di un po' più di consistente del fatto del tradimento in se' ma se non riesci neanche a mettere in discussione la qualità delle tue amicizie che altro si deve fare?


----------



## Domhet (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> è facile giudicare.....dall'alto di un trono, quando ci si sente al sicuro.....non pretendo che qualcuno mi dica che è una cosa normale e che non ho fatto nulla di male, anzi, è giusto ribadire che sia una cazzata.....però per lo meno, aiutare a capire il perchè ci si è arrivati a farlo, per somatizzare, per non ripetere, per arrivare a delle risposte interiori che possano rafforzare il fatto che già sapevo che facevo qualcosa di sbagliato.....ecco quello può aiutarmi in futuro....a non ripetere....già il fatto che mi senta così credo sia positivo....buona parte dei traditori, soprattutto seriali manco si pone problemi....lo fà e basta....e continua a farlo......senza particolari sensi di colpa....io invece che mi ero ripromesso di non andare mai oltre quella linea sottile che sfocia nel tradimento......ci ero sempre riuscito....ma poi....troppo sul filo del rasoio, bastava mettersi in situazione di sicurezza, lontano dai guai.....e la cosa non sarebbe successa



Il problema è che non saranno degli sconosciuti su un forum ad aiutarti a capire te stesso. Non hai la minima idea di chi tu sia, sei liquido. Lo si apprende quando dici che a frequentare i tuoi amici single sei stato portato a cambiare prospettiva. Un punto di partenza potrebbe essere la ricerca di una forma. Per il resto, hai sparato a zero su tutto e tutti, sulla ragazza penosa ( non l'hai giudicata?), sul genere femminile tutto. Uno che ti dovrebbe dire? E sì, il trono esiste e non c'è nessuna ragione per cui non debba esistere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Agosto 2015)

Maremma incagliata abbattetemi. Cos'è oggi il festival del luogo comune? Il giorno della cazzata impavida? La Treccani oh.daltronde tutto attaccato. Poi parla pure la Treccani. Chissà che dice la Settecani che è pure più grossa alla voce puttana. E alla voce coglione che dice?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Maremma incagliata abbattetemi. *Cos'è oggi il festival del luogo comune?* Il giorno della cazzata impavida? La Treccani oh.daltronde tutto attaccato. Poi parla pure la Treccani. Chissà che dice la Settecani che è pure più grossa alla voce puttana. E alla voce coglione che dice?


Si  offre birra e würstel, vuoi partecipare ?


----------



## oscuro (18 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si  offre birra e würstel, vuoi partecipare ?


Io ci sto...quando si parte?


----------



## Domhet (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> scrivere male non è maleducazione, al massimo è un punto di vista, altri hanno capito....al massimo può essere un misunderstanding....tu mi hai chiesto un chiarimento sullo scritto, io mi sono reso che ti eri perso parte di quello che avevo scritto, come tanti altri quì dentro.....capita quando si legge veloce o non si presta attenzione in quello che si fà.....ti ho fatto notare che era scritto e sei sbottato con rabbia e cattiveria.....sul superficiale e vuoto non commento, non mi conosci, stai giudicando per l'ennesima volta senza conoscere.....in ultimo, sulle donne, se giudico che una donna và con tanti uomini in poco tempo e la dà via molto facilmente usando il sesso, la reputo puttana.....daltronde la treccani dice "puttana" donna di facili costumi.....posso capire, nella vita di una donna 2-3 scivoloni di questo tipo, ma quando diventa un vizio ripetuto e frequente non trovo altri termini adatti......non sono sessita ne maschilista.....trovo semplicemente che un uomo faccia molta più fatica ad avere questo comportamento, proprio perchè per farsi tante donne o sei ricco famoso danaroso e bello oppure vai a puttane (quelle che almeno chiedono soldi e quindi diventi un puttaniere).....altrimenti non hai questo riscontro.....una donna può averlo anche se bruttina, basta aprire le gambe.....anzi di solito son proprio le bruttine che, avendo scarsa considerazione di sè, trovano in questo atteggiamento l'unico modo per avere attenzioni dagli uomini......



Allora non ti lamentare. La donna che apre le gambe è una puttana ( la stessa con cui hai tradito tua moglie ), l'uomo che si comporta come te è un coglione imbarazzante. A giudizio corrisponde giudizio.


----------



## oscuro (18 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Domhet ha detto:


> Allora non ti lamentare. La donna che apre le gambe è una puttana ( la stessa con cui hai tradito tua moglie ), l'uomo che si comporta come te è un coglione imbarazzante. A giudizio corrisponde giudizio.


Imabarazzante mi sembra offensivo....


----------



## Domhet (18 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Imabarazzante mi sembra offensivo....



Potessi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Agosto 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Potessi...



É tua potestà


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> scrivere male non è maleducazione, al massimo è un punto di vista, altri hanno capito....al massimo può essere un misunderstanding....tu mi hai chiesto un chiarimento sullo scritto, io mi sono reso che ti eri perso parte di quello che avevo scritto, come tanti altri quì dentro.....capita quando si legge veloce o non si presta attenzione in quello che si fà.....ti ho fatto notare che era scritto e sei sbottato con rabbia e cattiveria.....sul superficiale e vuoto non commento, non mi conosci, stai giudicando per l'ennesima volta senza conoscere.....in ultimo, sulle donne, se giudico che una donna và con tanti uomini in poco tempo e la dà via molto facilmente usando il sesso, la reputo puttana.....daltronde la treccani dice "puttana" donna di facili costumi.....posso capire, nella vita di una donna 2-3 scivoloni di questo tipo, ma quando diventa un vizio ripetuto e frequente non trovo altri termini adatti......non sono sessita ne maschilista.....trovo semplicemente che un uomo faccia molta più fatica ad avere questo comportamento, proprio perchè per farsi tante donne o sei ricco famoso danaroso e bello oppure vai a puttane (quelle che almeno chiedono soldi e quindi diventi un puttaniere).....altrimenti non hai questo riscontro.....una donna può averlo anche se bruttina, basta aprire le gambe.....anzi di solito son proprio le bruttine che, avendo scarsa considerazione di sè, trovano in questo atteggiamento l'unico modo per avere attenzioni dagli uomini......


gli altri sono stati clementi,ma io no.
sei una merda, oltreché ignorante.

e hai una figlia femmina.
capra che non sei altro.


----------



## oscuro (18 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> gli altri sono stati clementi,ma io no.
> sei una merda, oltreché ignorante.
> 
> e hai una figlia femmina.
> capra che non sei altro.


:rotfl:Chiara tutto bene?:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci abbiamo provato in molti a farti riflettere sul fatto che devi ripensare a qualcosa di un po' più di consistente del fatto del tradimento in se' ma se non riesci neanche a mettere in discussione la qualità delle tue amicizie che altro si deve fare?


no, ma...
ammesso che non sia un troll, cosa che spero vivamente:
voi sprecate pure energie a cercare di farlo riflettere?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Chiara tutto bene?:rotfl:



fantastica giornata


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci abbiamo provato in molti a farti riflettere sul fatto che devi ripensare a qualcosa di un po' più di consistente del fatto del tradimento in se' ma se non riesci neanche a mettere in discussione la qualità delle tue amicizie che altro si deve fare?


la qualità delle mie amicizie credo di conoscerla io non credi? ripeto l'amicizia è una cosa personale....non sono amico di una persona perchè è single o no o perchè cornifica o no o perchè beve o no, se fosse come dici tu allora probabilmente nessuno avrebbe amicizie.....quelle amicizie le avevo dentro al gruppo in cui suonavo.....ma al di là di ciò, con loro, da amico, mi son sempre trovato bene.....non ero obbligato a trovarmi bene con loro....sebbene le nostre priorità di vita fossero diverse.....non mi pare sia una cosa intelligente depennare un amicizia solo perchè è single.....al contrario mi son reso che questa cosa alla lunga ha influenzato anche me facendomi ragionare da single.....cosa che in realtà non sono


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Allora non ti lamentare. La donna che apre le gambe è una puttana ( la stessa con cui hai tradito tua moglie ), l'uomo che si comporta come te è un coglione imbarazzante. A giudizio corrisponde giudizio.


bhè questo lo accetto.....a patto che tutti i traditori quì dentro siano disposti a beccarsi del coglione imbarazzante, compreso chi fà la morale.....


----------



## oscuro (18 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> fantastica giornata


Insomma ti leggo molto concisa....:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> bhè questo lo accetto.....a patto che tutti i traditori quì dentro siano disposti a beccarsi del coglione imbarazzante, compreso chi fà la morale.....


E no. Perché non tutti i traditori trovano le tue giustigicazioni. Non  tutti i traditori dicono le peggio cose di chi si sono scopati.
Ce la fai a vedere la differenza?


----------



## spleen (18 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, ma...
> ammesso che non sia un troll, cosa che spero vivamente:
> voi sprecate pure energie a cercare di farlo riflettere?



ardon:


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E no. Perché non tutti i traditori trovano le tue giustigicazioni. Non  tutti i traditori dicono le peggio cose di chi si sono scopati.
> Ce la fai a vedere la differenza?



guarda a me basta il tradimento per dire che sono coglioni imbarazzanti.....basta quello....il perchè e il percome non mi interessano......infatti mi ci metto in mezzo pure io

io non trovo giustificazioni, non cerco di cancellare il fatto usando quelle....e i traditori di solito, quelli seriali, si aiutogiustificano talmente in fretta che manco si pongono problemi.....io cerco un po' di giustificarmi per non tirarmi troppa merda addosso da solo......


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Maremma incagliata abbattetemi. Cos'è oggi il festival del luogo comune? Il giorno della cazzata impavida? La Treccani oh.daltronde tutto attaccato. Poi parla pure la Treccani. Chissà che dice la Settecani che è pure più grossa alla voce puttana. E alla voce coglione che dice?



http://www.treccani.it/


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> guarda a me basta il tradimento per dire che sono coglioni imbarazzanti.....basta quello....il perchè e il percome non mi interessano......infatti mi ci metto in mezzo pure io
> 
> io non trovo giustificazioni, non cerco di cancellare il fatto usando quelle....e i traditori di solito, quelli seriali, si aiutogiustificano talmente in fretta che manco si pongono problemi.....io cerco un po' di giustificarmi per non tirarmi troppa merda addosso da solo......


Pensa che ci sono quelli che non si giustificano e non sono incapaci di intendere e di volere e che hanno tradito sapendo quello che facevano e per altro con persone che stimavano


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che ci sono quelli che non si giustificano e non sono incapaci di intendere e di volere e che hanno tradito sapendo quello che facevano e per altro con persone che stimavano



coglioni uguali......perchè fra l'altro esiste il modo di lasciare qualcuno per mettersi con qualcun altro, quello è essere capace di intendere e volere......pensa un po'......stimare o no per me ha poca importanza.....e se tradisci in primis non stimi te stesso.....quindi puoi anche stimare chi ti fai ma il succo rimane lo stesso....la stessa merda....bello sentirsi migliori quando non lo si è


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Allora non ti lamentare. La donna che apre le gambe è una puttana ( la stessa con cui hai tradito tua moglie ), l'uomo che si comporta come te è un coglione imbarazzante. A giudizio corrisponde giudizio.



Però anche Dolore ha un ruolo positivo: ha stroncato ogni ambizione di psicanalisi tua e di Ipazia :rotfl::carneval:
Del resto per fare psicanalisi ci vuole una psiche.

Ma secondo te cosa spinge qualcuno a scrivere in un forum per il gusto di provocare e insultare, facendo la vittima? Io credo che si tratti di persona molto sola che si gratifica esercitando capacità sofistiche, per fare un complimento, a vuoto.


----------



## oscuro (18 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Però anche Dolore ha un ruolo positivo: ha stroncato ogni ambizione di psicanalisi tua e di Ipazia :rotfl::carneval:
> Del resto per fare psicanalisi ci vuole una psiche.
> 
> Ma secondo te cosa spinge qualcuno a scrivere in un forum per il gusto di provocare e insultare, facendo la vittima? Io credo che si tratti di persona molto sola che si gratifica esercitando capacità sofistiche, per fare un complimento, a vuoto.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfloi sono io quello pesante...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lucrezia (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> guarda a me basta il tradimento per dire che sono coglioni imbarazzanti.....basta quello....il perchè e il percome non mi interessano......infatti mi ci metto in mezzo pure io
> 
> io non trovo giustificazioni, non cerco di cancellare il fatto usando quelle....e i traditori di solito, quelli seriali, si aiutogiustificano talmente in fretta che manco si pongono problemi.....io cerco un po' di giustificarmi per non tirarmi troppa merda addosso da solo......



Ma non si tratta mica di tirarti merda addosso. Si tratta semplicemente del fatto che, se la responsabilità te la smezzi con altra gente (donne facili e amici che ti fanno pensare da single) ti diventa impossibile capire davvero perchè l'hai fatto e perchè ci stai male. Punto. Il concetto è questo. Che finchè non ti prendi la totale responsabilità (che non significa colpa) non ti è possibile capire, agire e apportare dei cambiamenti per migliorare la tua relazione e il tuo modo di agire futuro. Questo ti si dice. Non è che la gente qui abbia voglia di farti sentire una merda. Solo, se adduci come motivi scatenanti la gente che ti circonda, e peraltro non hai intenzione di frequentarne altra, è evidente che nulla cambierà. Inoltre, nessuno ti sta dicendo che non devi avere amici single. Ci mancherebbe. Magari però, e dico magari, può essere che frequenti un ambiente che ha poca considerazione per la coppia e per la donna. Perchè per dire, a me uscire con gente single non fa venire il bisogno impellente di sfoderare la gnocca ed esporla ai quattro venti. Magari i tuoi amici e le donne hanno un ruolo nel tuo tradimento, o magari non c'entrano una ceppa. Qualsiasi sia la risposta, la responsabilità è comunque tua nella totalità, perchè nessuno ti ha obbligato a fare niente; nè a tradire; nè a frequentare gli amici; nè a flirtare con le donne; nè a farti influenzare dalle altrui abitudini. Quindi togli di mezzo le scuse e pensa a perchè TU hai fatto questa cosa e perchè TU stai male a causa di questo. Punto. Non ci sono imputazioni morali su quello che hai fatto. Ma le cose vanno guardate in faccia con chiarezza per risolverle.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfloi sono io quello pesante...:rotfl::rotfl:


Vuoi darmi torto?

Soprattutto sull'aspetto positivo no credo :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

io avrei provocato cosa esattamente? è da quando scrivo che mi si è fiondato addosso di ogni e io sarei il provocatore? ragazzi io mi stò solo difendendo....non faccio altro....sono in balia dei vostri giudizi e sto cercasndo di schivarli perchè molti sono distruttivi e mooolto esagerati in alcuni casi.....ripeto, mi sono iscritto per nulla, il forum è assolutamente inutile.......non serve ne per evitare che altri tradiscano ne per capirne le dinamiche, è solo uno sfogatoio pubblico con attacchi gratuiti.....non ha senso....


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> coglioni uguali......perchè fra l'altro esiste il modo di lasciare qualcuno per mettersi con qualcun altro, quello è essere capace di intendere e volere......pensa un po'......stimare o no per me ha poca importanza.....e se tradisci in primis non stimi te stesso.....quindi puoi anche stimare chi ti fai ma il succo rimane lo stesso....la stessa merda....bello sentirsi migliori quando non lo si è


Guarda raramente mi sento migliore di qualcuno direi quasi mai
Sicuramente io non divido la mia intimità con chi mi fa schifo
E prima di aprire le gambe o tirare fuori il pisello penso a cosa sto facendo così poi non verso lacrime da coccodrillo o do del porco o della zoccola a chi ha fatta la mia stessa cosa.
Fra l'altro non ho mai pensato di lasciare mio marito e finché ragioni per luoghi comuni non vai da nessuna parte


----------



## Domhet (18 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però anche Dolore ha un ruolo positivo: ha stroncato ogni ambizione di psicanalisi tua e di Ipazia :rotfl::carneval:
> Del resto per fare psicanalisi ci vuole una psiche.
> 
> Ma secondo te cosa spinge qualcuno a scrivere in un forum per il gusto di provocare e insultare, facendo la vittima? Io credo che si tratti di persona molto sola che si gratifica esercitando capacità sofistiche, per fare un complimento, a vuoto.



Non ho capito se è una frecciatina. Sul resto, dolore può anche essere un troll, ma di persone così ne è pieno il mondo, non mi stupisco che ragioni così.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> io avrei provocato cosa esattamente? è da quando scrivo che mi si è fiondato addosso di ogni e io sarei il provocatore? ragazzi io mi stò solo difendendo....non faccio altro....sono in balia dei vostri giudizi e sto cercasndo di schivarli perchè molti sono distruttivi e mooolto esagerati in alcuni casi.....ripeto, mi sono iscritto per nulla, il forum è assolutamente inutile.......non serve ne per evitare che altri tradiscano ne per capirne le dinamiche, è solo uno sfogatoio pubblico con attacchi gratuiti.....non ha senso....


Ma come fai a pensare che un forum possa servire per evitare che altri tradiscano. E poi i moralizzatori  saremmo noi. Ognuno agisce secondo quello che ritiene giusto per se. 
Io da questo forum ho ricevuto molto e  come me molti altri. Certo non siamo entrati a dare delle zoccole o dei porci agli uomini e alle donne con cui abbiamo tradito


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> io avrei provocato cosa esattamente? è da quando scrivo che mi si è fiondato addosso di ogni e io sarei il provocatore? ragazzi io mi stò solo difendendo....non faccio altro....sono in balia dei vostri giudizi e sto cercasndo di schivarli perchè molti sono distruttivi e mooolto esagerati in alcuni casi.....ripeto, mi sono iscritto per nulla, il forum è assolutamente inutile.......non serve ne per evitare che altri tradiscano ne per capirne le dinamiche, è solo uno sfogatoio pubblico con attacchi gratuiti.....non ha senso....


Ti do una risposta utile: i monosillabi non vanno accentati se non per distinguerne la funzione. Per cui  "dà" voce del verbo dare va accentato per distinguerla da "da" preposizione. Quindi, ad esempio, "sto" e "so" non vanno accentate.


----------



## oscuro (18 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuoi darmi torto?
> 
> Soprattutto sull'aspetto positivo no credo :carneval::rotfl:


Sincero?a me preoccupa ipazia.:rotfl:
Se un giorno dovessi scrivereggi c'è il sole,ho timore di quello che mi scriverà ipazia,della serie:Oscuro dentro hai dei problemi,sbagli ad interfaccairti con il tempo,questa tua voglia di fare previsioni sul tempo,denota un insofferenza nella vita di tutti i giorni,che tu esterni come espressione del tuo intrinseco disagio interiore,probabilmente una regressione emotiva dovuta ad un impatto emotivo con una grandinata che ti ha procurato una forte dose di stress empatico che tenti di rimuovere,ma non ci riesci perchè quel trauma è ancora vivo,e quando guardi il sole hai paura,che possa piovere e grandinare....
HO IL TERRORE DI IPAZIA....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lucrezia (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> io avrei provocato cosa esattamente? è da quando scrivo che mi si è fiondato addosso di ogni e io sarei il provocatore? ragazzi io mi stò solo difendendo....non faccio altro....sono in balia dei vostri giudizi e sto cercasndo di schivarli perchè molti sono distruttivi e mooolto esagerati in alcuni casi.....ripeto, mi sono iscritto per nulla, il forum è assolutamente inutile.......non serve ne per evitare che altri tradiscano ne per capirne le dinamiche, è solo uno sfogatoio pubblico con attacchi gratuiti.....non ha senso....


Dunque, cosa vorresti? Che gli utenti ti dessero ragione? Questo ti aiuterebbe, secondo te?


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ma non si tratta mica di tirarti merda addosso. Si tratta semplicemente del fatto che, se la responsabilità te la smezzi con altra gente (donne facili e amici che ti fanno pensare da single) ti diventa impossibile capire davvero perchè l'hai fatto e perchè ci stai male. Punto. Il concetto è questo. Che finchè non ti prendi la totale responsabilità (che non significa colpa) non ti è possibile capire, agire e apportare dei cambiamenti per migliorare la tua relazione e il tuo modo di agire futuro. Questo ti si dice. Non è che la gente qui abbia voglia di farti sentire una merda. Solo, se adduci come motivi scatenanti la gente che ti circonda, e peraltro non hai intenzione di frequentarne altra, è evidente che nulla cambierà. Inoltre, nessuno ti sta dicendo che non devi avere amici single. Ci mancherebbe. Magari però, e dico magari, può essere che frequenti un ambiente che ha poca considerazione per la coppia e per la donna. Perchè per dire, a me uscire con gente single non fa venire il bisogno impellente di sfoderare la gnocca ed esporla ai quattro venti. Magari i tuoi amici e le donne hanno un ruolo nel tuo tradimento, o magari non c'entrano una ceppa. Qualsiasi sia la risposta, la responsabilità è comunque tua nella totalità, perchè nessuno ti ha obbligato a fare niente; nè a tradire; nè a frequentare gli amici; nè a flirtare con le donne; nè a farti influenzare dalle altrui abitudini. Quindi togli di mezzo le scuse e pensa a perchè TU hai fatto questa cosa e perchè TU stai male a causa di questo. Punto. Non ci sono imputazioni morali su quello che hai fatto. Ma le cose vanno guardate in faccia con chiarezza per risolverle.


guarda se fosse stato scritto così 20 post fà avremmo evitato un sacco di flame e litigi vari.....questa è un a persona che scrive molto equilibrata, onesta, non brusca e educata....daltronde però ho anche scritto, che sò benissimo che la colpa è tutta mia......ma che anche l'ambiente e la vita sociale ci influenzano in un qualche modo....stop non ho scritto altro.....non siamo dei robot, programmabili, e che rimangono tali per tutta la vita.......altrimenti non faremmo mai errori......ecco io mi perdonerei altri tipi di errori ma non questo......questo fatico a perdonarmelo.....ciò vuol dire, secondo me, che non dò la colpa ad altro non credi?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Non ho capito se è una frecciatina. Sul resto, dolore può anche essere un troll, ma di persone così ne è pieno il mondo, non mi stupisco che ragioni così.


È una battuta. Non vedi le faccine. Aspettavo le risate di Ipazia.

Normalmente quelli che pensano così non si stracciano le vesti per avere tradito.


----------



## oscuro (18 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Lucrezia ha detto:


> Dunque, cosa vorresti? Che gli utenti ti dessero ragione? Questo ti aiuterebbe, secondo te?


Ma come ?io gli ho dato ragione...le donne cercano di violentarmi spesso e volentieri....e dura resistere e proteggere la mia virtù....e non sto sul palco...


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Dunque, cosa vorresti? Che gli utenti ti dessero ragione? Questo ti aiuterebbe, secondo te?


c'è differenza fra l'attaccare, il dare ragione e il discuterne in maniera sensata.....non ho chiesto di darmi ragione, solo di darmi tregua.....le domande possono essere poste e io avrei voluto anche rispondere....per fare un quadro più preciso.....ma non c'èvolontà, se non quella di giudicare subito e infierire....quindi adios


----------



## Domhet (18 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una battuta. Non vedi le faccine. Aspettavo le risate di Ipazia.
> 
> Normalmente quelli che pensano così non si stracciano le vesti per avere tradito.



No, purtroppo da tapatalk non vedo nulla! Ma invece sì che molti la pensano così. È nella natura del bad boy fare stronzate e poi cercare assoluzione melodrammaticamente.


----------



## zanna (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> io avrei provocato cosa esattamente? è da quando scrivo che mi si è fiondato addosso di ogni e io sarei il provocatore? ragazzi io mi stò solo difendendo....non faccio altro....*sono in balia dei vostri giudizi e sto cercasndo di schivarli perchè molti sono distruttivi e mooolto esagerati in alcuni casi*.....ripeto, mi sono iscritto per nulla, il forum è assolutamente inutile.......non serve ne per evitare che altri tradiscano ne per capirne le dinamiche, è solo uno sfogatoio pubblico con attacchi gratuiti.....non ha senso....


Onesto ... non è che i vari giudizi espressi da alcuni utenti assomigliano troppo a quelli che ti dai tu? E guarda che in parecchi casi sono dall'altra parte della barricata. Quindi piuttosto sensibili sull'argomento.
Chi pensa di non passare mai il limite, piuttosto labile lo ammetterai, del flirt senza seguito a volte cade ... il problema è capire perchè una persona che mai pensava di abbia invece fatto ... se non si portati fa male un male boia ... ma alla fine le conseguenze non le hai pagate ... la situazione deve insegnarti a difenderti da te stesso ... gli altri sono solo il megafono della tua coscienza che resta il peggior giudice  ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> coglioni uguali......perchè fra l'altro esiste il modo di lasciare qualcuno per mettersi con qualcun altro, quello è essere capace di intendere e volere......pensa un po'......stimare o no per me ha poca importanza.....e se tradisci in primis non stimi te stesso.....quindi puoi anche stimare chi ti fai ma il succo rimane lo stesso....la stessa merda....bello sentirsi migliori quando non lo si è



Senti caro tu e i tuoi puntini..
.....
...
Sei venuto qui a diffondere il verbo? Guarda che chiamo Giorgetto eh?
Ma tu pensa per te. Hai detto di avere fatto delle cose ed essertene reso conto dopo (ma erano tutte puttane, gli amici che le cercano invece gente in gamba) e pretendi di pronunciare degli assiomi? Ma il fatto di aver sprecato il tuo tempo dietro una manica di morti di fig... Ehm, dietro una brutta rivisitazione dei vitelloni non ti pesa?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sincero?a me preoccupa ipazia.:rotfl:
> Se un giorno dovessi scrivereggi c'è il sole,ho timore di quello che mi scriverà ipazia,della serie:Oscuro dentro hai dei problemi,sbagli ad interfaccairti con il tempo,questa tua voglia di fare previsioni sul tempo,denota un insofferenza nella vita di tutti i giorni,che tu esterni come espressione del tuo intrinseco disagio interiore,probabilmente una regressione emotiva dovuta ad un impatto emotivo con una grandinata che ti ha procurato una forte dose di stress empatico che tenti di rimuovere,ma non ci riesci perchè quel trauma è ancora vivo,e quando guardi il sole hai paura,che possa piovere e grandinare....
> HO IL TERRORE DI IPAZIA....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:ma soprattutto cosa significa per te che oggi c'è il sole? Questa tua attenzione per il sole cosa dice di te?:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (18 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, ma...
> ammesso che non sia un troll, cosa che spero vivamente:
> voi sprecate pure energie a cercare di farlo riflettere?


Il mio vaffanculo passò inosservato...


----------



## Nicka (18 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sincero?a me preoccupa ipazia.:rotfl:
> Se un giorno dovessi scrivereggi c'è il sole,ho timore di quello che mi scriverà ipazia,della serie:Oscuro dentro hai dei problemi,sbagli ad interfaccairti con il tempo,questa tua voglia di fare previsioni sul tempo,denota un insofferenza nella vita di tutti i giorni,che tu esterni come espressione del tuo intrinseco disagio interiore,probabilmente una regressione emotiva dovuta ad un impatto emotivo con una grandinata che ti ha procurato una forte dose di stress empatico che tenti di rimuovere,ma non ci riesci perchè quel trauma è ancora vivo,e quando guardi il sole hai paura,che possa piovere e grandinare....
> HO IL TERRORE DI IPAZIA....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oscù ma che cazzo dici?!?! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Kid (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> ciao, sono un uomo alla metà dei 30 anni, musicista con compagna e figlia piccola.....io e la mia compagna siamo assieme da 10 anni....amo mia figlia, amo la mia compagna e sto benissimo con lei......ma veniamo al dunque:non ho mai tradito nelle mie storie passate anche se ho avuo poche relazioni e praticamente tutte durature....mi è sempre piaciuto fare un po' il cascamorto con le donne, ma sempre in maniera discreta e non andando mai oltre è sempre stato un mio modo per alimentare il mio ego ma senza tradire realmente....ho sempre chiuso la porta nel momento giusto, senza compromettermi e senza creare danni....non lo facevo con tutte ma solo con quelle che reputavo particolarmente attraenti.....il giochetto finiva sempre e comunque con un nulla di fatto, chiudevo la porta puntualmente sempre prima di andare oltre il punto di non ritorno anche se dall'altra parte c'era disponibilità......la mia compagna non mi ha mai scoperto o comunque non ha mai visto questi atteggiamenti perché sono sempre stato discreto, mai fatti in sua presenza.......fin qui credo sia la norma di comportamento di ogni uomo con un po' di intelligenza e rispetto verso la sua donna.....2 anni fa vivo un periodo un po' brutto, il lavoro va male, chiudo l'attività, stress, soldi da pagare etc etc....anche il rapporto di coppia ne risente e la mia compagna inizia a placcarmi stretto senza darmi respiro, non perde momento per fare polemica, mi rinfaccia qualsiasi cosa, mi riprende su qualsiasi cosa senza darmi tregua.....non ho mai perso il brutto vizio di uscire una volta a settimana con amici single che ovviamente escono per cuccare, io uscivo solo per stare in compagnia.....una sera in un locale conosco una ragazza molto più giovane di me e molto attraente, ci si ribecca un po' di volte nello stesso locale....la ribecco su FB e iniziamo a chattare parlando del più del meno, una sera la ribecco al locale e capita un bacio appassionato, quelle cose da 15enni in discoteca, ma la cosa finisce lì......da lì non ci siamo più visti ma continuavamo a sentirci su fb, io inizio a raccontargli i miei problemi lei i suoi.....scopro che è uno schifo umano, bisessuale, ossessionata dal sesso, pervertita, con problemi famigliari abbastanza gravi e problemi di psiche...sulle prime mi intenerisco e cerco di portarla sulla buona strada dandogli consigli poi arriva il rimorso nei confronti della mia compagna e della mia famiglia e chiudo la cosa stando malissimo.....in contemporanea la mia compagna forse capisce che mi stavo allontanando e cambia atteggiamento, in casa si ristabilisce la tranquillità e la calma, ma io continuo a stare male con me stesso anche se non lo do a vedere......passano 2 anni di attività musicale abbastanza intensa, ritorno con calma a un equilibrio interiore, perdo il vizio di fare il cascamorto con le ragazze, oltre a non farlo più chiudo anche tutte le porte a quelle che ci provano, ai concerti mi capitano 2 situazioni un po' dubbie, 2 ragazze mi placcano stretto e in maniera provocante, rischio di cedere ma in extremis non lo faccio.....continuo a frequentare amici single e dal dubbio comportamento morale, mi inducono a pensare quasi che tradire sia una cosa normale......mi autoconvinco che se dovesse succedere almeno ne valesse davvero la pena (non vale mai la pena).....poi un bel giorno una ragazza che conosco da tempo (6-7 anni) in cui non ho mai avuto attrazione e con cui c'è sempre stato solo un rapporto di conoscenza, e che sa che ho famiglia inizia a farmi avance pesanti e spinte, scappa un bacio, la cosa finisce li, passano 2-3 mesi e si rifà avanti in maniera molto più spinta.....insiste.....ci casco....abbiamo fatto sesso per 2 volte in maniera squallida, fredda e con imbarazzo (almeno per me) in questo periodo, mi sono reso di aver avuto un periodo di bassa sessuale con la mia compagna, vuoi per lo stress, stanchezza, vuoi per la presenza di mia figlia, insomma ci siamo un po trascurati, cosa che ciclicamente era già successa altre volte e sempre risolta in breve.....ovviamente successo il fattaccio arrivano i sensi di colpa, lo schifo, tronco con lei immediatamente, sembra si fosse preparata a fare l'amante, cosa che io odio......ora ovviamente sto male, cerco di mascherare, la mia compagna on si è accorta di nulla, almeno credo......vivo nella costante paura di perdere la mia famiglia......di perdere lei e mia figlia.....



Cioè hai avuto mille proposte e ci sei cascato una volta sola e per una notte soltanto? E ora ti crogioli nel senso di colpa?

Che cippa di uomo mi viene da dirti.


----------



## Kid (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che la scopata non mi è piaciuta per svariati motivi, la scopata come la chiami tu è fine a se stessa, se non c'è una parvenza di sentimento.....può essere piacere ma non è stato manco quello......non ho avuto più affinità che con mia moglie.....anzi meno....io ero un tocco di ghiaccio imbranato...lei anche perché sentiva il mio imbarazzo.....
> Con chi stimo, che mi attrae fisicamente di solito ci faccio una famiglia....non una scopata....cosa che infatti ho sempre declinato


Ma allora davvero non capisco perchè ti logori, visto che alla fin fine stiamo parlando di una scopata e pure fatta male.

Hai avuto il pisello sull'attenti molte volte, l'ultima volta visti  i tuoi rifiuti a lasciarti andare, ha preso in mano lui la situazione, non sentendo ragioni.

Ora, a chi hai fatto male? Non mi pare che tu abbia confessato. Perchè martellarsi sui maroni per una cavolata simile?

Dai, piglia tua figlia e portala al parco e poi la moglie al ristorante.

Ma per piacere. :facepalm:


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Onesto ... non è che i vari giudizi espressi da alcuni utenti assomigliano troppo a quelli che ti dai tu? E guarda che in parecchi casi sono dall'altra parte della barricata. Quindi piuttosto sensibili sull'argomento.
> Chi pensa di non passare mai il limite, piuttosto labile lo ammetterai, del flirt senza seguito a volte cade ... il problema è capire perchè una persona che mai pensava di abbia invece fatto ... se non si portati fa male un male boia ... ma alla fine le conseguenze non le hai pagate ... la situazione deve insegnarti a difenderti da te stesso ... gli altri sono solo il megafono della tua coscienza che resta il peggior giudice  ...


In primis io posso permettermi di criticarmi duramente, da amici, genitori e conoscienti di vecchia data lo accetto, dagli altri fatico a prendere pietre....(chi è senza peccato....), ribadisco, capisco chi ha subito una cosa del genere il suo risentimento, non lo capisco da chi a sua volta l'ha fatto.....la mia coscienza è mia quindi non direi esattamente che gli altri sono un megafono.....non devono esserlo....inoltre mi son sentito dire che parlo per luoghi comuni e preconcetti.....cose che non direi mai a me stesso
......le conseguenze le pagherò comunque....forse minori perché da soli ci si perdona più facilmente, non è comunque ancora detto che non lo venga a sapere....quindi potrei anche pagare doppio


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ci sto...quando si parte?


Quando vuoi


----------



## Eratò (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> c'è differenza fra l'attaccare, il dare ragione e il discuterne in maniera sensata.....non ho chiesto di darmi ragione, solo di darmi tregua.....le domande possono essere poste e io avrei voluto anche rispondere....per fare un quadro più preciso.....ma non c'èvolontà, se non quella di giudicare subito e infierire....quindi adios


Ciao ciao! :ciao:...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E no. Perché non tutti i traditori trovano le tue giustigicazioni. Non  tutti i traditori dicono le peggio cose di chi si sono scopati.
> Ce la fai a vedere la differenza?


Non ja fa


----------



## dolore (18 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ja fa


Ah quindi quelli li giustifichiamo a comodo? Spero mi tolgano l'account in fretta


----------



## Kid (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Ah quindi quelli li giustifichiamo a comodo? Spero mi tolgano l'account in fretta


Evidentemente mi sono perso qualcosa...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sincero?a me preoccupa ipazia.:rotfl:
> Se un giorno dovessi scrivereggi c'è il sole,ho timore di quello che mi scriverà ipazia,della serie:Oscuro dentro hai dei problemi,sbagli ad interfaccairti con il tempo,questa tua voglia di fare previsioni sul tempo,denota un insofferenza nella vita di tutti i giorni,che tu esterni come espressione del tuo intrinseco disagio interiore,probabilmente una regressione emotiva dovuta ad un impatto emotivo con una grandinata che ti ha procurato una forte dose di stress empatico che tenti di rimuovere,ma non ci riesci perchè quel trauma è ancora vivo,e quando guardi il sole hai paura,che possa piovere e grandinare....
> HO IL TERRORE DI IPAZIA....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma nooo Ipazia is wonderful !


----------



## Eratò (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Ah quindi quelli li giustifichiamo a comodo? Spero mi tolgano l'account in fretta


Per game over : dopo aver fatto log out non fare MAI PIÙ log in (almeno per un mese). Semplice no?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Ah quindi quelli li giustifichiamo a comodo? Spero mi tolgano l'account in fretta


Il problema tuo caro dolore dei miei stivali è che sei tu il primo a giudicare : le donne che zoccole che te la tirano dietro e gli amici ( tanto simpatici eh ) che con la loro vita da single libertini ti coinvolgono. Quello mi fa schifo, quell'altro pure  Sei un traditore ormai, convivi con questa situazione senza menar il can per l'aia e senza cercare appigli per diventare vittima delle circostanze.


----------



## Kid (18 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il problema tuo caro dolore dei miei stivali è che sei tu il primo a giudicare : le donne che zoccole che te la tirano dietro e gli amici ( tanto simpatici eh ) che con la loro vita da single libertini ti coinvolgono. Quello mi fa schifo, quell'altro pure  Sei un traditore ormai, convivi con questa situazione senza menar il can per l'aia e senza cercare appigli per diventare vittima delle circostanze.


A me invece pare si stia facendo menate assurde per nulla... :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (18 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il problema tuo caro dolore dei miei stivali è che sei tu il primo a giudicare : le donne che zoccole che te la tirano dietro e gli amici ( tanto simpatici eh ) che con la loro vita da single libertini ti coinvolgono. Quello mi fa schifo, quell'altro pure  Sei un traditore ormai, convivi con questa situazione senza menar il can per l'aia e senza cercare appigli per diventare vittima delle circostanze.


Si lagna così e la compagna non lo sa manco...figuriamoci se la compagna lo venisse a sapere.Che palle comunque...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> A me invece pare si stia facendo menate assurde per nulla... :rotfl:


Ciao  la sua impostazione è questa: oh come soffro che ho tradito... Eh però ste zoccole di donne che me la tirano dietro  e sti amici single che cercano sempre con  chi trombare e mi coinvolgono  ...,ed io povero me sono stato costretto, preso per i capelli, ho ceduto   come mai ? io sono stata gentile gli ho detto che è immaturo e se l'e presa a male


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Si lagna così e la compagna non lo sa manco...figuriamoci se la compagna lo venisse a sapere.Che palle comunque...


Alla compagna eventualmente darà le stesse giustificazioni: donne zoccole, amici libertini


----------



## Kid (18 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao  la sua impostazione è questa: oh come soffro che ho tradito... Eh però ste zoccole di donne che me la tirano dietro  e sti amici single che cercano sempre con  chi trombare e mi coinvolgono  ...,ed io povero me sono stato costretto, preso per i capelli, ho ceduto   come mai ? io sono stata gentile gli ho detto che è immaturo e se l'e presa a male


Ma tutti gli uomini sono immaturi, suvvia. Comunque ha tutto il tempo per starsene zitto e farsi perdonare dalle sue donne eh...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma tutti gli uomini sono immaturi, suvvia. Comunque ha tutto il tempo per starsene zitto e farsi perdonare dalle sue donne eh...


credo che starà zitto, non mi sembra abbia manifestato l'idea di confessare


----------



## Kid (18 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> credo che starà zitto, non mi sembra abbia manifestato l'idea di confessare


Vabbè ma dai, ci mancherebbe altro che vada dalla moglie a dirle: sai ti ho tradita con una poco di buono e non mi è nemmeno piaciuto.


----------



## Bender (18 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti capisco..con queste donne purtroppo uno è proprio costretto a tradire,uno vorrebbe stare per i cazzi suoi,ed invece mani sul cazzo,provocazioni,minacce,o mi dai il cazzo o ti denuncio.....,violenze,cazzo uno vorrebbe stare per i fatti suoi,cappella in garage,frenulo sotto chiave...e invece no,ste cazzo di donne fameliche e feline in cerca di cazzi da sbucciare,di coglioni da accoltellare,di cappelle da sucare.....
> *Adesso mi chiedo?cosa ho che non va?perchè a me non succede con questa frequenza?*
> Dovevo imparare a suonare uno strumento da piccolo?il flauto soprano?contralto?o il ciufolo a pelle dalla punta rosa?chissà...crepo d'invidia...le donne a me mi importunano ma non troppo...


pensavo la stessa cosa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
e un po ci sto provando e da un po e sono pure single senza nessun tipo di complicazioni, sarà che sono poco aggressivo e diretto bo


----------



## Kid (18 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> pensavo la stessa cosa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> e un po ci sto provando e da un po e sono pure single senza nessun tipo di complicazioni, sarà che sono poco aggressivo e diretto bo


Magari siete solo due chiodi. :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (18 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alla compagna eventualmente darà le stesse giustificazioni: donne zoccole, amici libertini


Immagina come reagirà la compagna quando sentirà queste giustificazioni....:kick:


----------



## Bender (18 Agosto 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Magari siete solo due chiodi. :rotfl:


chiodi = brutti?
boh può darsi,sinceramente credevo di essere nella media, comunque sentendo in giro non mi sembra ci siano così tante possibilità , poi magari è davvero il fascino del musicista, però quando esci per locali mica c'è l'hai scritto in fronte che lo sei no


----------



## Kid (18 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> pensavo la stessa cosa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> e un po ci sto provando e da un po e sono pure single senza nessun tipo di complicazioni, sarà che sono poco aggressivo e diretto bo





Bender ha detto:


> chiodi = brutti?
> boh può darsi,sinceramente credevo di essere nella media, comunque sentendo in giro non mi sembra ci siano così tante possibilità , poi magari è davvero il fascino del musicista, però quando esci per locali mica c'è l'hai scritto in fronte che lo sei no


Posso confermare per certo che il musicista ha un certo fascino sulle donne. Il resto lo ignoro.


----------



## oscuro (18 Agosto 2015)

*Kid*



Kid ha detto:


> Posso confermare per certo che il musicista ha un certo fascino sulle donne. Il resto lo ignoro.


Insomma chiodo proprio no...e che non sò suonare....o magari non racconto cazzate...:rotfl:


----------



## Rocco_365 (18 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> chiodi = brutti?
> bo può d'arsi,sinceramente credevo di essere nella media, comunque sentendo in giro non mi sembra ci siano così tante possibilità , poi magari è davvero il fascino del musicista, però quando esci per locali mica c'è l'hai scritto in fronte che lo sei no


Sono musicista d'impostazione rock-funk, seppur non sono un professionista dato che faccio un altro lavoro per vivere. Faccio concerti dall'età di 18 anni e ora ne ho quasi 40, ho suonato in parecchi gruppi musicali dai generi più disparati. Ti posso dire che per la mia esperienza io non ho mai incontrato donne assatanate ai concerti. Magari ci possono essere le ragazze interessate alla tua musica, ma in tanti anni di attività non ho mai incontrato donne che al termine dei concerti ti assediano per strapparti le mutande ...


----------



## Kid (18 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Sono musicista d'impostazione rock-funk, seppur non sono un professionista dato che faccio un altro lavoro per vivere. Faccio concerti dall'età di 18 anni e ora ne ho quasi 40, ho suonato in parecchi gruppi musicali dai generi più disparati. Ti posso dire che per la mia esperienza io non ho mai incontrato donne assatanate ai concerti. Magari ci possono essere le ragazze interessate alla tua musica, ma in tanti anni di attività non ho mai incontrato donne che al termine dei concerti ti assediano per strapparti le mutande ...


E se lo dice uno che di nome fa Rocco, c'è da credergli!


----------



## oscuro (18 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Sono musicista d'impostazione rock-funk, seppur non sono un professionista dato che faccio un altro lavoro per vivere. Faccio concerti dall'età di 18 anni e ora ne ho quasi 40, ho suonato in parecchi gruppi musicali dai generi più disparati. Ti posso dire che per la mia esperienza io non ho mai incontrato donne assatanate ai concerti. Magari ci possono essere le ragazze interessate alla tua musica, ma in tanti anni di attività non ho mai incontrato donne che al termine dei concerti ti assediano per strapparti le mutande ...


Eh certo sei tu che le vuoi strappare alle donne....:rotfl:


----------



## Rocco_365 (18 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh certo sei tu che le vuoi strappare alle donne....:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zagor (18 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> ciao, sono un uomo alla metà dei 30 anni, musicista con compagna e figlia piccola.....io e la mia compagna siamo assieme da 10 anni....amo mia figlia, amo la mia compagna e sto benissimo con lei......ma veniamo al dunque:non ho mai tradito nelle mie storie passate anche se ho avuo poche relazioni e praticamente tutte durature....mi è sempre piaciuto fare un po' il cascamorto con le donne, ma sempre in maniera discreta e non andando mai oltre è sempre stato un mio modo per alimentare il mio ego ma senza tradire realmente....ho sempre chiuso la porta nel momento giusto, senza compromettermi e senza creare danni....non lo facevo con tutte ma solo con quelle che reputavo particolarmente attraenti.....il giochetto finiva sempre e comunque con un nulla di fatto, chiudevo la porta puntualmente sempre prima di andare oltre il punto di non ritorno anche se dall'altra parte c'era disponibilità......la mia compagna non mi ha mai scoperto o comunque non ha mai visto questi atteggiamenti perché sono sempre stato discreto, mai fatti in sua presenza.......fin qui credo sia la norma di comportamento di ogni uomo con un po' di intelligenza e rispetto verso la sua donna.....2 anni fa vivo un periodo un po' brutto, il lavoro va male, chiudo l'attività, stress, soldi da pagare etc etc....anche il rapporto di coppia ne risente e la mia compagna inizia a placcarmi stretto senza darmi respiro, non perde momento per fare polemica, mi rinfaccia qualsiasi cosa, mi riprende su qualsiasi cosa senza darmi tregua.....non ho mai perso il brutto vizio di uscire una volta a settimana con amici single che ovviamente escono per cuccare, io uscivo solo per stare in compagnia.....una sera in un locale conosco una ragazza molto più giovane di me e molto attraente, ci si ribecca un po' di volte nello stesso locale....la ribecco su FB e iniziamo a chattare parlando del più del meno, una sera la ribecco al locale e capita un bacio appassionato, quelle cose da 15enni in discoteca, ma la cosa finisce lì......da lì non ci siamo più visti ma continuavamo a sentirci su fb, io inizio a raccontargli i miei problemi lei i suoi.....scopro che è uno schifo umano, bisessuale, ossessionata dal sesso, pervertita, con problemi famigliari abbastanza gravi e problemi di psiche...sulle prime mi intenerisco e cerco di portarla sulla buona strada dandogli consigli poi arriva il rimorso nei confronti della mia compagna e della mia famiglia e chiudo la cosa stando malissimo.....in contemporanea la mia compagna forse capisce che mi stavo allontanando e cambia atteggiamento, in casa si ristabilisce la tranquillità e la calma, ma io continuo a stare male con me stesso anche se non lo do a vedere......passano 2 anni di attività musicale abbastanza intensa, ritorno con calma a un equilibrio interiore, perdo il vizio di fare il cascamorto con le ragazze, oltre a non farlo più chiudo anche tutte le porte a quelle che ci provano, ai concerti mi capitano 2 situazioni un po' dubbie, 2 ragazze mi placcano stretto e in maniera provocante, rischio di cedere ma in extremis non lo faccio.....continuo a frequentare amici single e dal dubbio comportamento morale, mi inducono a pensare quasi che tradire sia una cosa normale......mi autoconvinco che se dovesse succedere almeno ne valesse davvero la pena (non vale mai la pena).....poi un bel giorno una ragazza che conosco da tempo (6-7 anni) in cui non ho mai avuto attrazione e con cui c'è sempre stato solo un rapporto di conoscenza, e che sa che ho famiglia inizia a farmi avance pesanti e spinte, scappa un bacio, la cosa finisce li, passano 2-3 mesi e si rifà avanti in maniera molto più spinta.....insiste.....ci casco....abbiamo fatto sesso per 2 volte in maniera squallida, fredda e con imbarazzo (almeno per me) in questo periodo, mi sono reso di aver avuto un periodo di bassa sessuale con la mia compagna, vuoi per lo stress, stanchezza, vuoi per la presenza di mia figlia, insomma ci siamo un po trascurati, cosa che ciclicamente era già successa altre volte e sempre risolta in breve.....ovviamente successo il fattaccio arrivano i sensi di colpa, lo schifo, tronco con lei immediatamente, sembra si fosse preparata a fare l'amante, cosa che io odio......ora ovviamente sto male, cerco di mascherare, la mia compagna on si è accorta di nulla, almeno credo......vivo nella costante paura di perdere la mia famiglia......di perdere lei e mia figlia.....




Mio Dio che schifo....che schifo. Fai una buona assicurazione sulla vita e aspetta.....


----------



## JON (18 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Sono musicista d'impostazione rock-funk, seppur non sono un professionista dato che faccio un altro lavoro per vivere. Faccio concerti dall'età di 18 anni e ora ne ho quasi 40, ho suonato in parecchi gruppi musicali dai generi più disparati. Ti posso dire che per la mia esperienza io non ho mai incontrato donne assatanate ai concerti. Magari ci possono essere le ragazze interessate alla tua musica, ma in tanti anni di attività non ho mai incontrato donne che al termine dei concerti ti assediano per strapparti le mutande ...


Ma infatti si faceva notare che certe dinamiche sono state causate da lui stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè ma dai, ci mancherebbe altro che vada dalla moglie a dirle: sai ti ho tradita con una poco di buono e non mi è nemmeno piaciuto.


Eppure mi hanno detto che ci sono quelli che fanno fesserie del genere.
Tu ne hai mai conosciuti?


----------



## Horny (18 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eppure mi hanno detto che ci sono quelli che fanno fesserie del genere.
> Tu ne hai mai conosciuti?


io, comunque, la moglie non la invidio.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> io, comunque, la moglie non la invidio.


Ti è sfuggito che non è la moglie. E qualcosa vuol dire.


----------



## Horny (18 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti è sfuggito che non è la moglie. E qualcosa vuol dire.


no, non mi è sfuggito.
non la invidio.


----------



## Ecate (19 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> bello, speri che almeno qualcosa della tua vita si salvi, e invece ti senti dire che sei uno schifo di uomo.....cosa che già sai ovviamente.......grazie per l'aiuto....potevo non scrivere nulla.....sarebbe stato uguale.....io invece volevo tentare di stilare una serie di motivazioni per non farlo.....per non arrivare a quel punto


Cerca di fare lo sforzo di capire cosa stona nelle tue parole. Potrebbe giovarti. Il grassetto è di grande aiuto.


----------



## Kid (19 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eppure mi hanno detto che ci sono quelli che fanno fesserie del genere.
> Tu ne hai mai conosciuti?


Io a mia moglie dissi che fu un amore platonico quello tra me e la mia amante.

Temo non mi abbia creduto.


----------



## zanna (19 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> In primis io posso permettermi di criticarmi duramente, da amici, genitori e conoscienti di vecchia data lo accetto, dagli altri fatico a prendere pietre....(chi è senza peccato....), ribadisco, capisco chi ha subito una cosa del genere il suo risentimento, non lo capisco da chi a sua volta l'ha fatto.....la mia coscienza è mia quindi non direi esattamente che gli altri sono un megafono.....non devono esserlo....inoltre mi son sentito dire che parlo per luoghi comuni e preconcetti.....cose che non direi mai a me stesso
> ......le conseguenze le pagherò comunque....forse minori perché da soli ci si perdona più facilmente, non è comunque ancora detto che non lo venga a sapere....quindi potrei anche pagare doppio


Chi ti è più vicino mai ti criticherà troppo duramente ... dagli altri che non ti conoscono estrapola, prendi spunti di riflessione, rifletti su te stesso e su come questa vicenda ti abbia in qualche modo "cambiato". Solo te sai quanto ... fino al punto di chiedere un parere a perfetti sconosciuti che se da un lato è comodo perchè non perdi la faccia dall'altro non potrai mai pretenderne la delicatezza di chi ti conosce. Alla fine penso chi tutti abbiano qualcosa da imparare dagli altri come pure tutti abbiamo qualcosa da insegnare agli altri ... valuta a mente fredda il da farsi e in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Io a mia moglie dissi che fu un amore platonico quello tra me e la mia amante.
> 
> *Temo non mi abbia creduto*.


ma và


----------



## Circe (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> bello, speri che almeno qualcosa della tua vita si salvi, e invece ti senti dire che sei uno schifo di uomo.....cosa che già sai ovviamente.......grazie per l'aiuto....potevo non scrivere nulla.....sarebbe stato uguale.....io invece volevo tentare di stilare una serie di motivazioni per non farlo.....per non arrivare a quel punto


Forse la chiave di volta sta nel fatto che ne stai prendendo consapevolezza....comunque nel tuo primo scritto se rileggi...sono sempre le donne che spingono, sono facili, pressanti e tu fatichi a staccare da te. Non so se somigli più a Ulisse che si fa legare al palo x non essere preda delle sirene tentatrici o una carta zuccherata che attira le mosche. Tu che vuoi fare nella tua vita? Fai una scelta e seguila! Di ignavi che amano la comodità ne è piena la terra...sta a te scegliere se essere un uomo o un esterno ragazzetto...


----------



## dolore (20 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Sono musicista d'impostazione rock-funk, seppur non sono un professionista dato che faccio un altro lavoro per vivere. Faccio concerti dall'età di 18 anni e ora ne ho quasi 40, ho suonato in parecchi gruppi musicali dai generi più disparati. Ti posso dire che per la mia esperienza io non ho mai incontrato donne assatanate ai concerti. Magari ci possono essere le ragazze interessate alla tua musica, ma in tanti anni di attività non ho mai incontrato donne che al termine dei concerti ti assediano per strapparti le mutande ...


guarda, le groupie sono sempre esistite e sempre esisteranno.....anche per gruppi poco conosciuti.....la differenza sta nel quantitativo, (ho amici che suonano liscio che si son sentiti fare proposte da vecchiette senza dentiera per intenderci).....ma ci sono....forse la tua attività musicale non è stata tale da attirarne qualche d'una.....non sono ne Richard Gere ne un latin lover, non mi reputo ne un sex symbol ne una persona particolarmente accattivante, non flirto di continuo, al massimo scherzo e tutto finisce lì......è capitato che qualche d'una si fissasse su di me e ci provasse, io ho sempre chiuso la porta categoricamente....è capitato che qualche d'una anche chiudendo la porta insistesse fino ad arrivare a livelli di sfacciataggine e contenuto sessuale esplicito....pur di arrivare al risultato.....poverette che ti vedono come una star anche se non lo sei in nessun modo.....ce n'è e non poche.....di certo su un palco hai molta più importanza di qualsiasi altro uomo in mezzo alla folla, sono cose che succedono dal momento che sei li, su quel palco, anche che fosse la sagra della cotoletta.....anche se non sei un granchè, anche se sanno qual'è la tua situazione sentimentale.....non ho mai parlato di stupro o di "non essere consenzienti", le mie responsabilità me le prendo tutte.....le mie colpe ci sono e sono reali......su quello non mi discolpo


----------



## Rocco_365 (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> guarda, le groupie sono sempre esistite e sempre esisteranno.....anche per gruppi poco conosciuti.....la differenza sta nel quantitativo, (ho amici che suonano liscio che si son sentiti fare proposte da vecchiette senza dentiera per intenderci).....ma ci sono....forse la tua attività musicale non è stata tale da attirarne qualche d'una.....non sono ne Richard Gere ne un latin lover, non mi reputo ne un sex symbol ne una persona particolarmente accattivante, non flirto di continuo, al massimo scherzo e tutto finisce lì......è capitato che qualche d'una si fissasse su di me e ci provasse, io ho sempre chiuso la porta categoricamente....è capitato che qualche d'una anche chiudendo la porta insistesse fino ad arrivare a livelli di sfacciataggine e contenuto sessuale esplicito....pur di arrivare al risultato.....poverette che ti vedono come una star anche se non lo sei in nessun modo.....ce n'è e non poche.....di certo su un palco hai molta più importanza di qualsiasi altro uomo in mezzo alla folla......anche se non sei un granchè.....non ho mai parlato di stupro o di "non essere consenzienti", le mie repsonsabilità me le prendo tutte.....le mie colpe ci sono e sono reali......


Sarà ma ripeto che il discorso delle groupie strappamutande in 20 anni di attività musicale non le ho mai incontrate. Nemmeno i miei amici musicisti.


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2015)

*Be*



dolore ha detto:


> guarda, le groupie sono sempre esistite e sempre esisteranno.....anche per gruppi poco conosciuti.....la differenza sta nel quantitativo, (ho amici che suonano liscio che si son sentiti fare proposte da vecchiette senza dentiera per intenderci).....ma ci sono....forse la tua attività musicale non è stata tale da attirarne qualche d'una.....non sono ne Richard Gere ne un latin lover, non mi reputo ne un sex symbol ne una persona particolarmente accattivante, non flirto di continuo, al massimo scherzo e tutto finisce lì......è capitato che qualche d'una si fissasse su di me e ci provasse, io ho sempre chiuso la porta categoricamente....è capitato che qualche d'una anche chiudendo la porta insistesse fino ad arrivare a livelli di sfacciataggine e contenuto sessuale esplicito....pur di arrivare al risultato.....poverette che ti vedono come una star anche se non lo sei in nessun modo.....ce n'è e non poche.....di certo su un palco hai molta più importanza di qualsiasi altro uomo in mezzo alla folla......anche se non sei un granchè.....non ho mai parlato di stupro o di "non essere consenzienti", le mie repsonsabilità me le prendo tutte.....le mie colpe ci sono e sono reali......


Be io cantavo in chiesa da piccolo,e purtroppo mi è rimasta una dentiera attaccata al pisello...rimasi traumatizzato...


----------



## dolore (20 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Sarà ma ripeto che il discorso delle groupie strappamutande in 20 anni di attività musicale non le ho mai incontrate. Nemmeno i miei amici musicisti.


forse non te ne hanno mai parlato.....io invece conosco un sacco di amici musicisti, che non sono musicisti della domenica, che mi raccontano ben di peggio......ho sentito anche di amici che suonano in band di liscio che si son sentiti fare proposte indecenti da sedicenti nonnine in dentiera....posso immaginarmi che tipo di flirt o di amoreggiamento possono aver fatto per attirarle a loro.....in molti casi comunque, più ti neghi a loro e chiudi la porta più si intestardiscono a volerti conquistare e quindi alzano il livello fino alla proposta spinta reale


----------



## sienne (20 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Sarà ma ripeto che il discorso delle groupie strappamutande in 20 anni di attività musicale non le ho mai incontrate. Nemmeno i miei amici musicisti.



Ciao

confermo. Anche se non sono musicista. 
Sono stata organizzatrice di concerti nel nostro centro autonomo-culturale,
e certe storie non sono praticamente mai avvenute. Nè nei concerti funk, blues, hip-hop o rock. 


sienne


----------



## dolore (20 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> confermo. Anche se non sono musicista.
> Sono stata organizzatrice di concerti nel nostro centro autonomo-culturale,
> ...


quindi mi inventerei tutto? starei dicendo il falso pur di coprirmi o giustificarmi?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> guarda, le groupie sono sempre esistite e sempre esisteranno.....anche per gruppi poco conosciuti.....la differenza sta nel quantitativo, (ho amici che suonano liscio che si son sentiti fare proposte da vecchiette senza dentiera per intenderci).....ma ci sono....forse la tua attività musicale non è stata tale da attirarne qualche d'una.....non sono ne Richard Gere ne un latin lover, non mi reputo ne un sex symbol ne una persona particolarmente accattivante, non flirto di continuo, al massimo scherzo e tutto finisce lì......è capitato che qualche d'una si fissasse su di me e ci provasse, io ho sempre chiuso la porta categoricamente....è capitato che qualche d'una anche chiudendo la porta insistesse fino ad arrivare a livelli di sfacciataggine e contenuto sessuale esplicito....pur di arrivare al risultato.....*poverette che ti vedono come una star anche se non lo sei in nessun modo.*....ce n'è e non poche.....*di certo su un palco hai molta più importanza di qualsiasi altro uomo in mezzo alla folla, *sono cose che succedono dal momento che sei li, su quel palco, anche che fosse la sagra della cotoletta.....anche se non sei un granchè, anche se sanno qual'è la tua situazione sentimentale.....non ho mai parlato di stupro o di "non essere consenzienti", le mie responsabilità me le prendo tutte.....le mie colpe ci sono e sono reali......su quello non mi discolpo


Eeehhhhh? :facepalm:Non ci resta che piangere... ( cit. Troisi/Benigni )


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be io cantavo in chiesa da piccolo,e purtroppo mi è rimasta una dentiera attaccata al pisello...rimasi traumatizzato...


:rotfl::rotfl:Così traumatizzato che t'e diventato troppo ingombrante :rotfl::rotfl:muoio !!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rocco_365 (20 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eeehhhhh? :facepalm:Non ci resta che piangere... ( cit. Troisi/Benigni )


Se suono alla sagra della cotoletta, sono io che non mi vedo come una star !!!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Se suono alla sagra della cotoletta, sono io che non mi vedo come una star !!!


quella delle  dentiere è spassosissima qui da me di sagre a iosa ma di donnine assatanate no, giusto per il ballo, ecco li si scatenano sul serio


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Così traumatizzato che t'e diventato troppo ingombrante :rotfl::rotfl:muoio !!! :rotfl::rotfl:


Ero ingmbrante già da prima...:rotfl:e per otgliere sta dentiera....che casino...


----------



## sienne (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> quindi mi inventerei tutto? starei dicendo il falso pur di coprirmi o giustificarmi?



Ciao

no, non lo credo. 
Ma credo, che hai una teoria o un concetto in testa, e ti basta un esempio per confermarla. Senza tener conto dell'insieme. È un po' quello che trapassa anche nel resto. Perciò ti è stato detto più volte, che parli secondo a dei luoghi comuni. Tu ci credi, e va bene così. Ma io dall'altro canto ho fatto anche delle esperienze che non coincidono per poterlo affermare. Che in pochi casi c'è chi fa delle proposte è vero, ma sono talmente casi isolati, che non vale neanche la pena nominarli. I più vanno per i cavoli loro. Pur apprezzando la musica o quel che sia. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ero ingmbrante già da prima...:rotfl:e per otgliere sta dentiera....che casino...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Muoio (2) :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, non lo credo.
> Ma credo, che hai una teoria o un concetto in testa, e ti basta un esempio per confermarla. Senza tener conto dell'insieme. È un po' quello che trapassa anche nel resto. Perciò ti è stato detto più volte, che parli secondo a dei luoghi comuni. Tu ci credi, e va bene così. Ma io dall'altro canto ho fatto anche delle esperienze che non coincidono per poterlo affermare. Che in pochi casi c'è chi fa delle proposte è vero, ma sono talmente casi isolati, che non vale neanche la pena nominarli. I più vanno per i cavoli loro. Pur apprezzando la musica o quel che sia.
> ...


Per un attimo ho letto : concerto in testa  ciao bellezza tutto bene ?


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Muoio (2) :rotfl:


Non ti dico il dentista...:rotfl:


----------



## dolore (20 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Se suono alla sagra della cotoletta, sono io che non mi vedo come una star !!!


se suoni alla sagra della cotoletta ne ti vedi come una star ne lo sei......ad alcune basta avere il fattore palco per darti un'importanza maggiore degli altri in mezzo a una folla, è un ragionamento logico, triste ma logico.


----------



## dolore (20 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, non lo credo.
> Ma credo, che hai una teoria o un concetto in testa, e ti basta un esempio per confermarla. Senza tener conto dell'insieme. È un po' quello che trapassa anche nel resto. Perciò ti è stato detto più volte, che parli secondo a dei luoghi comuni. Tu ci credi, e va bene così. Ma io dall'altro canto ho fatto anche delle esperienze che non coincidono per poterlo affermare. Che in pochi casi c'è chi fa delle proposte è vero, ma sono talmente casi isolati, che non vale neanche la pena nominarli. I più vanno per i cavoli loro. Pur apprezzando la musica o quel che sia.
> ...


non ragiono per luoghi comuni ma per esperienze fatte di persona, chi non le ha fatte forse è perchè era troppo impegnato a farsi i cazzi suoi da non arrivare all'orecchio o alla vista. Magari era più impegnato nell'organizzare che a cogliere certe cose, seguire quello che stavano facendo i musicisti alla lettera, situazione per situazione. Anche un gestore di un locale che organizza concerti potrebbe non accorgersi di quello che avviene attorno al gruppo se durante la serata è più impegnato a vendere birre e servire la clientela. Le cose non debbono essere per forza plateali perchè succedano. Anzi molte volte le si scopre solo se si indaga a fondo.


----------



## sienne (20 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per un attimo ho letto : concerto in testa  ciao bellezza tutto bene ?



Ciao

immersa nel lavoro, ma va benissimo così. Perciò si, tutto bene. 
E tu? ... Per come ti leggo, mi sembra di sì. 


sienne


----------



## Rocco_365 (20 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quella delle  dentiere è spassosissima qui da me di sagre a iosa ma di donnine assatanate no, giusto per il ballo, ecco li si scatenano sul serio


certo anche ai miei concerti tutti si scatenano per il ballo, poi magari si fermano anche a fare i complimenti ma poi non strappano le mutande ai musicisti !


----------



## dolore (20 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> certo anche ai miei concerti tutti si scatenano per il ballo, poi magari si fermano anche a fare i complimenti ma poi non strappano le mutande ai musicisti !


mai parlato di strappare mutande.....si tratta di proposte, più o meno velate o insistenti......ma sicuramente dipenderà anche da zona a zona....ho trovato posti in cui la gente a stento ti ascoltava, altri in cui invece ti ritrovavi invasioni di palco, altri in cui la gente saltava, altri in cui la gente ti guardava impassibile. ogni posto fà storia a se.


----------



## sienne (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> non ragiono per luoghi comuni ma per esperienze fatte di persona, chi non le ha fatte forse è perchè era troppo impegnato a farsi i cazzi suoi da non arrivare all'orecchio o alla vista. Magari era più impegnato nell'organizzare che a cogliere certe cose, seguire quello che stavano facendo i musicisti alla lettera, situazione per situazione. Anche un gestore di un locale che organizza concerti potrebbe non accorgersi di quello che avviene attorno al gruppo se durante la serata è più impegnato a vendere birre e servire la clientela.



Ciao

no, caro. Il mio compito era di seguire proprio passo per passo i musicisti. 
E con uno di un gruppo abbastanza conosciuto, ci ho convissuto in una comunità abitativa per oltre un anno. E ci trovavamo molto in confidenza amichevole. Sono casi isolati che a te piace gonfiare come normalità. Ma non lo sono. Sono molto attenta su ciò che mi circonda. 

Tu puoi rigettare questa impressione che hanno avuto più utenti, che tu ragioni per luoghi comuni. Una affermazione che non avviene così spesso verso un nuovo utente. Perciò, ti assicuro che da questa parte c'è molta differenziazione nella percezione e nella lettura di un utente. Puoi continuare così. Tranquillamente. A me non cambia di una virgola nulla. Mi dispiace al massimo per te. Perché decodifichi il tuo intorno tramite una lente preselettiva. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, caro. Il mio compito era di seguire proprio passo per passo i musicisti.
> E con uno di un gruppo abbastanza conosciuto, ci ho convissuto in una comunità abitativa per oltre un anno. E ci trovavamo molto in confidenza amichevole. Sono casi isolati che a te piace gonfiare come normalità. Ma non lo sono. Sono molto attenta su ciò che mi circonda.
> ...


Mi organnizzi un concerto pure a me?Ho una bella voce....


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> immersa nel lavoro, ma va benissimo così. Perciò si, tutto bene.
> E tu? ... Per come ti leggo, mi sembra di sì.
> ...


Si, va bene


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> certo anche ai miei concerti tutti si scatenano per il ballo, poi magari si fermano anche a fare i complimenti ma poi non strappano le mutande ai musicisti !


Ma infatti non mi risulta nemmeno a me tutto sto strappar di mutande  si vede che conosciamo sagre soft


----------



## sienne (20 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi organnizzi un concerto pure a me?Ho una bella voce....



Ciao

tu canti al massimo solo per me. 

 ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tu canti al massimo solo per me.
> 
> ...


No dai,voglio andare sul palco,donne che mi tirano mutande,che mi strappano i pantaloni,che mis tuprano in camerino,che mi violentano in macchina,che mi baciano il sedere....


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Sembra un talk show ci si ferma su situazione particolari, per me senza alcun costrutto. Chi se ne frega se raccoglie successo da groupies o no, il problema è che dice che si sente di merda ma non ti capisce cosa vuole.
Se vuole dare buoni consigli e smettere di dare cattivo esempio ho finito e non c'è più nulla da dire.
Se vuole informare gli uomini come vivono gli uomini single che conosce lui e sono suoi cari amici e si accompagnano a zoccole spudorate rimanendo stimabili, ce l'ha già detto e già gli abbiamo detto che se qualcuno secondo il suo giudizio si comporta male (o bene) il comportamento riguarda entrambi e non è che gli uomini sono fighi e le donne baldracche. Ma lui elude ribadendo che quelle sono proprio così.
Io so che se esco con qualcuno e non mi piace il suo modo di divertirsi sia che sia il luna park, lo sferisterio o un concerto di musica dodecafonica, chiedo come è programmata la serata e se il divertimento non mi aggrada me ne sto a casina bella soprattutto se ho partner e prole.
Comunque la confessione c'è stata: vai e non peccare più. Dovresti evitare future occasioni di peccato, ma forse è meglio che la prossima zoccola la scegli con referenze. Magari ti sentirai meglio.


----------



## sienne (20 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No dai,voglio andare sul palco,donne che mi tirano mutande,che mi strappano i pantaloni,che mis tuprano in camerino,che mi violentano in macchina,che mi baciano il sedere....



Ciao

vedo cosa posso fare.  
Mi sa, che tocca a me pagare le belle fanciulle, altro che biglietto d'entrata ... :rotfl:
Basta che tu viva un bel sogno ...  ... you are the best!



sienne


----------



## dolore (20 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, caro. Il mio compito era di seguire proprio passo per passo i musicisti.
> E con uno di un gruppo abbastanza conosciuto, ci ho convissuto in una comunità abitativa per oltre un anno. E ci trovavamo molto in confidenza amichevole. Sono casi isolati che a te piace gonfiare come normalità. Ma non lo sono. Sono molto attenta su ciò che mi circonda.
> ...


non sono casi isolati e non gonfio proprio nulla......i musicisti non sono tutti santi e il giro di ragazzine/donne di questo tipo ai concerti c'è, anche se non esagerato.....senza ombra di dubbio.....e chi lo nega ha qualcosa da nascondere, o non si è mai accorto di nulla perchè magari a lui le cose manco le raccontano, o non le vuole vedere...sarebbe come dire che in discoteca nessuno si droga e nessuno fà sesso. Non è un luogo comune, non è di certo la totalità, ma in una certa percentuale succede. C'è differenza dal dire che tutti quelli che vanno in disco sono drogati e puttanieri o puttane, al dire che sono pratiche che ci sono e che succedono neanche tanto di rado, al dire che nessuno in discoteca si droga e fa sesso. Tu dici che che son casi isolati, io ti dico avendo girato parecchio che sono meno isolati di quello che pensi. Se su 5 disco che frequenti, in 3 nel bagno trovi preservativi usati e lo scarico del cesso col mucchietto di bamba cosa pensi? che non è una regola, ma che la cosa succede. ma per rendertene conto devi vederne più di una. Se visiti solo quella "pulita" per 20 anni di sicuro rimarrai della tua idea e dirai che ragiono per luoghi comuni


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vedo cosa posso fare.
> Mi sa, che tocca a me pagare le belle fanciulle, altro che biglietto d'entrata ... :rotfl:
> ...


Che carina che sei,faresti questo per me?:rotflagare due o tre zoccole?:rotfl::rotfl:sono commosso.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> non sono casi isolati e non gonfio proprio nulla......i musicisti non sono tutti santi e il giro di ragazzine/donne di questo tipo ai concerti c'è, anche se non esagerato.....senza ombra di dubbio.....e chi lo nega ha qualcosa da nascondere, o non si è mai accorto di nulla perchè magari a lui le cose manco le raccontano, o non le vuole vedere...sarebbe come dire che in discoteca nessuno si droga e nessuno fà sesso. Non è un luogo comune, non è di certo la totalità, ma in una certa percentuale succede. C'è differenza dal dire che tutti quelli che vanno in disco sono drogati e puttanieri o puttane, al dire che sono pratiche che ci sono e che succedono neanche tanto di rado, al dire che nessuno in discoteca si droga e fa sesso. Tu dici che che son casi isolati, io ti dico avendo girato parecchio che sono meno isolati di quello che pensi.


Comunque non suoni più. Problema superato.


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque non suoni più. Problema superato.


Per lui o per chi andava ai concerti?:rotfl:


----------



## Rocco_365 (20 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque non suoni più. Problema superato.


ma adesso che non suona più, magari le groupies vengono ad assediarlo sotto casa !:rotfl:
E' talmente dura la vita dei musicisti ...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per lui o per chi andava ai concerti?:rotfl:


:rotfl:soprattutto per le zoccole. Tanto impegno e nessun risultato, poi una finalmente conquista l'agognato premio ma la coppa non è granché e pure lui la allontana disgustato. Meglio che se le goda il frontman.


----------



## dolore (20 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque non suoni più. Problema superato.


si questo l'ho fatto anche per questo motivo. Difficilmente credo che qualche signorina avvenente mi venga a suonare al citofono di casa apposta per farmi proposte spinte in cui potrei ricascare. Al di là che al mio bagaglio personale, oltre ai miei principi morali e ai sentimenti, che ho sempre avuto e che ho infranto e che non avrei mai dvuto infrangere (per quello son stato male e continuo a esserlo) ho aggiunto altre motivazioni in più ancora più solide. non mi sento in una botte di ferro, ma quasi


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Tutto è bene quel che finisce bene.  





dolore ha detto:


> si questo l'ho fatto anche per questo motivo. Difficilmente credo che qualche signorina avvenente mi venga a suonare al citofono di casa apposta per farmi proposte spinte in cui potrei ricascare. Al di là che al mio bagaglio personale, oltre ai miei principi morali e ai sentimenti, che ho sempre avuto e che ho infranto e che non avrei mai dovuto infrangere (per quello son stato male e continuo a esserlo) ho aggiunto altre motivazioni in più ancora più solide. non mi sento in una botte di ferro, ma quasi


----------



## Rocco_365 (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> si questo l'ho fatto anche per questo motivo.* Difficilmente credo che qualche signorina avvenente mi venga a suonare al citofono di casa apposta per farmi proposte spinte in cui potrei ricascare.* Al di là che al mio bagaglio personale, oltre ai miei principi morali e ai sentimenti, che ho sempre avuto e che ho infranto e che non avrei mai dvuto infrangere (per quello son stato male e continuo a esserlo) ho aggiunto altre motivazioni in più ancora più solide. non mi sento in una botte di ferro, ma quasi


E certo da adesso in poi arriveranno a suonare al citofono solo allupatissime vecchiette sdentate con la dentiera traballante. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dolore (20 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> ma adesso che non suona più, magari le groupies vengono ad assediarlo sotto casa !:rotfl:
> E' talmente dura la vita dei musicisti ...


ne dubito Rocco....giù dal palco siamo tutti uguali.....sei uno in mezzo a tanti....ho avuto periodi di inattività in cui appunto questa cosa non succedeva guarda caso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Agosto 2015)

Io una volta ho pescato un cavedano di dieci kg. Poi mi ha detto che aveva un rogito e l'ho ributtato subito in acqua.


----------



## dolore (20 Agosto 2015)

Continuo a sentire un clima di sfottò e di incredulità. Non mi sono registrato ne per fare il figo ne per farmi grande, ne per vantarmi. Anche perchè sono in anonimato, e vorrei continuare a mantenerlo. quindi farmi auto pubblicità sarebbe pressochè inutile, oltre a non cercare consensi di nessun tipo.


----------



## Rocco_365 (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> ne dubito Rocco....giù dal palco siamo tutti uguali.....sei uno in mezzo a tanti....ho avuto periodi di inattività in cui appunto questa cosa non succedeva guarda caso.


Comunque deve essere un bel dramma andare a suonare ai concerti e avere davanti un mare di zoccole che non vengono per la tua musica, non vengono per le tue capacità musicali ma vengono solo per assediare te e gli altri musicisti, per strapparvi  le mutande e per cercare di copulare con voi a qualsiasi costo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

:carneval:





Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Comunque deve essere un bel dramma andare a suonare ai concerti e avere davanti un mare di zoccole che non vengono per la tua musica, non vengono per le tue capacità musicali ma vengono solo per assediare te e gli altri musicisti, per strapparvi  le mutande e per cercare di copulare con voi a qualsiasi costo.


Invidia eh.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto è bene quel che finisce bene.


.... È l'ultimo chiuda la porta


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Comunque deve essere un bel dramma andare a suonare ai concerti e avere davanti un mare di zoccole che non vengono per la tua musica, non vengono per le tue capacità musicali ma vengono solo per assediare te e gli altri musicisti, per strapparvi  le mutande e per cercare di copulare con voi a qualsiasi costo.


Ho sbagliato tutto nella vita....dovevo andare in conservatorio invece di giocare a guardie e ladri...:rotfl:


----------



## dolore (20 Agosto 2015)

scusami rocco ma hai rotto il cazzo.....ingigantire le cose per sfottere noncredo sia da persone intelligenti. daltronde su un forum sul tradimento non potevo aspettarmi altro.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io una volta ho pescato un cavedano di dieci kg. Poi mi ha detto che aveva un rogito e l'ho ributtato subito in acqua.


:rotfl:


----------



## Rocco_365 (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> scusami rocco ma hai rotto il cazzo.....ingigantire le cose per sfottere noncredo sia da persone intelligenti. daltronde su un forum sul tradimento non potevo aspettarmi altro.


Cosa ho ingigantito ?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> scusami rocco ma hai rotto il cazzo.....ingigantire le cose per sfottere noncredo sia da persone intelligenti. daltronde su un forum sul tradimento non potevo aspettarmi altro.


Ma tu cosa vuoi? Superare il senso di colpa?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Continuo a sentire un clima di sfottò e di incredulità. Non mi sono registrato ne per fare il figo ne per farmi grande, ne per vantarmi. Anche perchè sono in anonimato, e vorrei continuare a mantenerlo. quindi farmi auto pubblicità sarebbe pressochè inutile, oltre a non cercare consensi di nessun tipo.


abbi pazienza ma BRunetta ha proprio inquadrato il tutto: hai tradito, ti sei pentito, non lo farai più, hai lasciato il palco. Non c'è altro da dire. Poi tu condisci il tutto con il fatto che chi sta sul palco gode di attenzioni costanti, diversi qui ti hanno detto che non è la norma. Stop


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato tutto nella vita....dovevo andare in conservatorio invece di giocare a guardie e ladri...:rotfl:


Detta papale,papale : non ci hai capito un cazzo


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Detta papale,papale : non ci hai capito un cazzo


Ok,ho sbagliato, nessuno mi ha detto che suonando su un palco le donne sarebbero venute a strapparmi frenulo e mutande,nessuno mi ha detto che si sarebbero concesse in tutto e per tutto,elargendomi subitaneamente le loro virtù,sedere compreso.


----------



## Rocco_365 (20 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato tutto nella vita....dovevo andare in conservatorio invece di giocare a guardie e ladri...:rotfl:


oscuro, fatica inutile se poi capitavi a suonare ad uno dei miei concerti dove di zoccole non se ne vedono neanche col binocolo !!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,ho sbagliato, nessuno mi ha detto che suonando su un palco le donne sarebbero venute a *strapparmi frenulo* e mutande,nessuno mi ha detto che si sarebbero concesse in tutto e per tutto,elargendomi subitaneamente le loro virtù,sedere compreso.


Guarda, tu hai licenza d'uso illimitata, ma alla prima mi ci offri una pizza per lo spunto!


----------



## dolore (20 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> abbi pazienza ma BRunetta ha proprio inquadrato il tutto: hai tradito, ti sei pentito, non lo farai più, hai lasciato il palco. Non c'è altro da dire. Poi tu condisci il tutto con il fatto che chi sta sul palco gode di attenzioni costanti, diversi qui ti hanno detto che non è la norma. Stop


 i diversi che tu citi sono 2 (uno dei 2 manco è musicista), che possono avere avuto esperienze di vita diverse che non mi sognerei mai di contestare, ma che posso non condividere, e non per questo loro debbano sentirsi in diritto di sfottere o non rispettare la mia, la norma o non norma non esiste, se fai i 300km/h in autostrada ci sono grosse possibilità che ti incidenti e che muori, ma non è la norma....ci sono grosse probabilità che succeda, c'è gente che fà la spericolata per una vita e a cui non capita nulla, come c'è gente che muore facendo i 50km/h...non ci sarebbero così tanti cartelli che inducono alla prudenza nella velocità, non cercherebbero di ricordarlo alla gente così spesso....se si vuole davvero essere realisti bisognerebbe fare una statistica reale con dati generalizzati presi ovunque, non da 2 casi....io ripeto, di palchi ne ho visti tanti e ho girato tanto, di musicisti ne conosco tanti con cui mi sono confrontato, non mi sono soffermato alla mia zona, o una situazione singola specifica o a una zona specifica. La mia esperienza è questa, ripeto, non mi interessa vantarmi, non me ne farei di nulla. Anzi, ho tenuto a dire che è una cosa che succede, non solo a me in particolare e non di certo perchè sono bello o figo o chissà cosa. Ergo questo non è vantarsi. Non ne avrei motivo di nessun tipo. Oltre al fatto non ho mai fatto menzione a flotte di donne assatanate strappamutande, ho detto che è capitato non di rado (tradotto, mi è capitato non poco e neanche tanto in proporzione probabilmente al tipo di palchi che facevo), probabilmente se avessi suonato negli stadi mi sarebbe capitato ancora più spesso, se avessi suonato solo a 2 sagre della cotoletta all'anno mi sarebbe successo di rado o quasi mai).....potrebbe anche essere 2-3-4 volte in un anno, ma se suoni per dieci, 20 anni sommati fanno tanto......


----------



## Ingenuo (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Continuo a sentire un clima di sfottò e di incredulità.


Io ti avevo avvertito


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Agosto 2015)

Oh io a qualche decina di concerti in vita mia sono stata. Ho anche conosciuto degli artisti. Un paio parecchio famosi. Ma di donne che si strappavano le vesti e si offrivano come ninfe non ne ho viste. E manco di cartelli che invitavano a prestare attenzione al pericolo. Tipo attenzione mutande sdrucciolevoli. Oppure visibilità ridotta per nebbia feromonica. Però se il fenomeno esiste bisognerebbe mettere su il business


----------



## dolore (20 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh io a qualche decina di concerti in vita mia sono stata. Ho anche conosciuto degli artisti. Un paio parecchio famosi. Ma di donne che si strappavano le vesti e si offrivano come ninfe non ne ho viste. E manco di cartelli che invitavano a prestare attenzione al pericolo. Tipo attenzione mutande sdrucciolevoli. Oppure visibilità ridotta per nebbia feromonica. Però se il fenomeno esiste bisognerebbe mettere su il business


e questo per arrivare a dire cosa? secondo te chi si fà un musicista famoso te lo viene a dire a te? no guarda anzi, più sono famosi e più tengono riserbo. Anzi, i musicisti famosi stanno anche più attenti anche a non farlo o non darlo a vedere a meno che non siano single, perchè è un attimo tradire la moglie e essere beccati dal paparazzo di turno o far girare la voce ed essere nei guai. Chi entra e esce dal backstage o chi và agli after party lo sanno solo loro...e soprattutto cosa combinano agli after party


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh io a qualche decina di concerti in vita mia sono stata. Ho anche conosciuto degli artisti. Un paio parecchio famosi. Ma di donne che si strappavano le vesti e si offrivano come ninfe non ne ho viste. E manco di cartelli che invitavano a prestare attenzione al pericolo. Tipo attenzione mutande sdrucciolevoli. Oppure visibilità ridotta per nebbia feromonica. Però se il fenomeno esiste bisognerebbe mettere su il business


Ora tutto voglio tranne dare ragione a Dolore
Ma non so da quali livelli in poi la cosa succeda ma se parliamo di personaggi famosi la cosa c'è e anche le situazioni imbarazzanti.
Conosco personalmente l'organizzatrice dei concerti degli
Artisti più famosi e mi racconta cose allucinanti e non episodi ma dopo ogni concerto o prima basta che scoprano dove alloggiano.
Poi certo se scendi alle band di paese non ho idea. Il mio amico suona in una band sconosciuta e nei locAli la tira disponibile la trovi eccome poi magari ti punta anche se non suoni, questo non lo so


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ora tutto voglio tranne dare ragione a Dolore
> Ma non so da quali livelli in poi la cosa succeda ma se parliamo di personaggi famosi la cosa c'è e anche le situazioni imbarazzanti.
> Conosco personalmente l'organizzatrice dei concerti degli
> Artisti più famosi e mi racconta cose allucinanti e non episodi ma dopo ogni concerto o prima basta che scoprano dove alloggiano.
> Poi certo se scendi alle band di paese non ho idea. Il mio amico suona in una band sconosciuta e nei locAli la tira disponibile la trovi eccome poi magari ti punta anche se non suoni, questo non lo so


Si, ma questo suonerà il timpano in qualche banda di paese,sai tutti sti trappani ,dietro il sindaco con la fascia tricolore nel culo no?
Ma questo che cazzo ne può sapere?
Questo il massimo che avrà visto è un pò di salciccia con la porchetta a na sagra di paese,con 15 persone  che ascoltano sulle sedie perchè a casa non hanno un cazzo da fare,e neanche capiscono cosa ascoltano.
Sai ste bande da provinciali del cazzo,che escono fuori alla festa comunale del paese,che leccano il culo al sindaco,e fanno musica di merda nell'unica piazzetta del paese,dove ci sono i calci in culo, patatine e zucchero filato....ma dai...dove cazzo va questo?
E allora suono pure io,canto e ballo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, ma questo suonerà il timpano in qualche banda di paese,sai tutti sti trappani ,dietro il sindaco con la fascia tricolore nel culo no?
> Ma questo che cazzo ne può sapere?
> Questo il massimo che avrà visto è un pò di salciccia con la porchetta a na sagra di paese,con 15 persone  che ascoltano sulle sedie perchè a casa non hanno un cazzo da fare,e neanche capiscono cosa ascoltano.
> Sai ste bande da provinciali del cazzo,che escono fuori alla festa comunale del paese,che leccano il culo al sindaco,e fanno musica di merda nell'unica piazzetta del paese,dove ci sono i calci in culo, patatine e zucchero filato....ma dai...dove cazzo va questo?
> E allora suono pure io,canto e ballo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma tu non hai bisogno di cantare suonare e ballare


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu non hai bisogno di cantare suonare e ballare


Tu ti sei fatta un'idea sbagliata di oscuro.Sabato ho un concerto a vetralla,vieni?:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu ti sei fatta un'idea sbagliata di oscuro.Sabato ho un concerto a vetralla,vieni?:rotfl:


Sarò in prima fila con il reggiseno  in mano da lanciarti


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ora tutto voglio tranne dare ragione a Dolore
> Ma non so da quali livelli in poi la cosa succeda ma se parliamo di personaggi famosi la cosa c'è e anche le situazioni imbarazzanti.
> Conosco personalmente l'organizzatrice dei concerti degli
> Artisti più famosi e mi racconta cose allucinanti e non episodi ma dopo ogni concerto o prima basta che scoprano dove alloggiano.
> Poi certo se scendi alle band di paese non ho idea. Il mio amico suona in una band sconosciuta e nei locAli la tira disponibile la trovi eccome poi magari ti punta anche se non suoni, questo non lo so


Vabbe ma quelli famosi! pigliamo  un Ligabue quante persone assistono in media ai suoi concerti ? anche ci fossero 50 donne che se lo vogliono trombare ( perché è famoso ) percentualmente saranno (ipotizzo) lo 0,1%. Pure io avevo un collega che mi tampinava così tanto da tampinare pure i miei familiari per sapere come e dove mi spostavo ma mica per questo posso affermare che molti o diversi colleghi sono tampinatori folli  Quello sicuro, altri no. Dolore poi lo ha detto gli sarà capitato 4/5 volte per vent'anni, circa 80/100 donne percentualmente sarà  un numero piuttosto irrisorio.


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Sarò in prima fila con il reggiseno  in mano da lanciarti


Ok,poi mi tiri le mutande?giuro che scendo.......


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbe ma quelli famosi! pigliamo  un Ligabue quante persone assistono in media ai suoi concerti ? anche ci fossero 50 donne che se lo vogliono trombare ( perché è famoso ) percentualmente saranno (ipotizzo) lo 0,1%. Pure io avevo un collega che mi tampinava così tanto da tampinare pure i miei familiari per sapere come e dove mi spostavo ma mica per questo posso affermare che molti o diversi colleghi sono tampinatori folli  Quello sicuro, altri no. Dolore poi lo ha detto gli sarà capitato 4/5 volte per vent'anni, circa 80/100 donne percentualmente sarà  un numero piuttosto irrisorio.


SUoni pure tu?che strumento?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SUoni pure tu?che strumento?


No no non suono, mi suonano ( al campanello)


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> No no non suono, mi suonano ( al campanello)


Ma ti posso tampinare?io suono il piffero,e da piccolo contavo in chiesa....


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti posso tampinare?io suono il piffero,e da piccolo contavo in chiesa....


Cantavi  Anche io cantavo in chiesa ma a parte qualche tirata alle trecce non ho rimediato però ora che mi ricordo quando facevo la speaker in radio avevo diversi fan ma anche li bastava non dar troppo corda e non succedeva nulla di che


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cantavi  Anche io cantavo in chiesa ma a parte qualche tirata alle trecce non ho rimediato però ora che mi ricordo quando facevo la speaker in radio avevo diversi fan ma anche li bastava non dar troppo corda e non succedeva nulla di che


Vabbè con te non succede mai nulla....:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,poi mi tiri le mutande?giuro che scendo.......


Ho commesso un errore da principiante proprio...le mutande..tu preferisci le mutande..come ho fatto a sbagliare..
Potrai mai perdonarmi ?


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ho commesso un errore da principiante proprio...le mutande..tu preferisci le mutande..come ho fatto a sbagliare..
> Potrai mai perdonarmi ?


Se me le tiri,già sei perdonata...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè con te non succede mai nulla....:rotfl:


E se lo dici tu che sei mio " marito" !!!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> E se lo dici tu che sei mio " marito" !!!!:rotfl:


SI,ma poi uno si rassegna....cioè alla fine se ne fa una ragione,con te non basta una vita....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI,ma poi uno si rassegna....cioè alla fine se ne fa una ragione,con te non basta una vita....:rotfl:


:rotfl:Altro che morte civile :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Altro che morte civile :rotfl:


Be almeno sei chiara...si capisce....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be almeno sei chiara...si capisce....:rotfl:


mica poco


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> mica poco


Mi sono rassegnato.


----------



## dolore (20 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbe ma quelli famosi! pigliamo un Ligabue quante persone assistono in media ai suoi concerti ? anche ci fossero 50 donne che se lo vogliono trombare ( perché è famoso ) percentualmente saranno (ipotizzo) lo 0,1%. Pure io avevo un collega che mi tampinava così tanto da tampinare pure i miei familiari per sapere come e dove mi spostavo ma mica per questo posso affermare che molti o diversi colleghi sono tampinatori folli  Quello sicuro, altri no. Dolore poi lo ha detto gli sarà capitato 4/5 volte per vent'anni, circa 80/100 donne percentualmente sarà un numero piuttosto irrisorio.


non fare l'errore di inventarti percentuali o dati che non conosci e che non esistono....in primis nei backstage dei vip ci vanno solamente i vip.....nel backstage di Vasco girano solamente modelle ad esempio....nessun fan o spettatore ha accesso al backstage.......quindi, difficilmente le 50 donne che dici tu (che saranno di più o di meno a seconda dell'attrattiva del vip) in mezzo al pubblico rimangono in mezzo al pubblico, al massimo vanno sotto l'hotel dove alloggia e cercano di entrarci, o fanno di tutto per entrare nel backstage dando favori sessuali a chiunque compresa la security pur di entrare....quindi non è un problema del personaggio famoso.....quello del far entrare groupies o donne del pubblico selezionate nel backstage c'è sempre stato. Adesso meno ma dipende dall'artista in sè e dalla sua scelta di farlo oppure no.
Io ho parlato di 4-5 l'anno, su 40-50 concerti l'anno con affluenza media dalle 200 persone alle 1500 a seconda delle dimensioni della location e se la location tira o se il gruppo è conosciuto o meno, un artista famoso fà 10 concerti in un anno anche se riempie gli stadi e appunto non ha nessun contatto col pubblico. I gruppi di basso e medio livello hanno contatti continui col pubblico. Gli uomini inoltre sono diversi, si dividono in 2 categorie: i bellocci o comunque sicuri di sè, che se tu donna gli dai 2 di picche subito si dileguano perchè capiscono che non c'è trippa e non vogliono sprecare tempo oppure sono degli sfigati brutti che diventano stalker e anche se gli dai 2 di picche immediato continuano allo sfinimento......non c'è nulla di peggio di una ragazza carina che sà di esserlo e che prende come sfida di volerti trombare o comunque volerti conquistare, che non sà accettare un rifiuto (perchè nessun uomo le ha mai detto di no, o perchè si fissano per non sò quale motivo, lo ripeto forse per orgoglio personale o per sfida o perchè ti credono una personalità quale non sei) e più cerchi di allontanarle più ti ronzano attorno e rincarano la dose sempre di più arrivando allo spinto completo finchè non hanno ottenuto quello che vogliono. Non che mi sia capitato spesso, alcune erano anche brutte quindi non ho fatto fatica a chiudere, altre ho fatto più fatica ma ho chiuso comunque. Con nessuna di queste ci ho mai provato o ho dato adito al poterci stare. Nessuna. Ero simpatico, diposnibile al dialogo, ma mai oltre.


----------



## sienne (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> non sono casi isolati e non gonfio proprio nulla......i musicisti non sono tutti santi e il giro di ragazzine/donne di questo tipo ai concerti c'è, anche se non esagerato.....senza ombra di dubbio.....e chi lo nega ha qualcosa da nascondere, o non si è mai accorto di nulla perchè magari a lui le cose manco le raccontano, o non le vuole vedere...sarebbe come dire che in discoteca nessuno si droga e nessuno fà sesso. Non è un luogo comune, non è di certo la totalità, ma in una certa percentuale succede. C'è differenza dal dire che tutti quelli che vanno in disco sono drogati e puttanieri o puttane, al dire che sono pratiche che ci sono e che succedono neanche tanto di rado, al dire che nessuno in discoteca si droga e fa sesso. Tu dici che che son casi isolati, io ti dico avendo girato parecchio che sono meno isolati di quello che pensi. Se su 5 disco che frequenti, in 3 nel bagno trovi preservativi usati e lo scarico del cesso col mucchietto di bamba cosa pensi? che non è una regola, ma che la cosa succede. ma per rendertene conto devi vederne più di una. Se visiti solo quella "pulita" per 20 anni di sicuro rimarrai della tua idea e dirai che ragiono per luoghi comuni



Ciao

sono cose ben diverse che stai riportando. E fai un insalata mista incredibile. Non mi sono espressa riguardo al consumo di droga e alla ricerca di sesso in determinati luoghi. Ma si stava parlando della risonanza di ... va bon, mi sono stufata. 
Comunque, per te il problema non sussiste più, mi sembra di aver capito. Visto che hai smesso di fare musica. Allora, in cosa sussiste a momenti la questione che ti preme maggiormente?


sienne


----------



## dolore (20 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono cose ben diverse che stai riportando. E fai un insalata mista incredibile. Non mi sono espressa riguardo al consumo di droga e alla ricerca di sesso in determinati luoghi. Ma si stava parlando della risonanza di ... va bon, mi sono stufata.
> Comunque, per te il problema non sussiste più, mi sembra di aver capito. Visto che hai smesso di fare musica. Allora, in cosa sussiste a momenti la questione che ti preme maggiormente?
> ...


anche che avessi ancora un problema e ce l'ho, perchè mi pare di essere ancora sotto torchio di coscienza e accuse personali che ancora mi dò e che continuerò a darmi per un bel pezzo, anche se la cosa al momento sembra risolta e credo non si ripeterà più altrimenti vorrebbe davvero dire che sono un deficente e non merito neanche di vivere, ho solamente risposto agli attacchi e sfottò gratuiti di voialtri...il resto rimane fra me e la mia coscienza...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> non fare l'errore di inventarti percentuali o dati che non conosci e che non esistono....in primis nei backstage dei vip ci vanno solamente i vip.....nel backstage di Vasco girano solamente modelle ad esempio....nessun fan o spettatore ha accesso al backstage.......quindi, difficilmente le 50 donne che dici tu (che saranno di più o di meno a seconda dell'attrattiva del vip) in mezzo al pubblico rimangono in mezzo al pubblico, al massimo vanno sotto l'hotel dove alloggia e cercano di entrarci, o fanno di tutto per entrare nel backstage dando favori sessuali a chiunque compresa la security pur di entrare....quindi non è un problema del personaggio famoso.....quello del far entrare groupies o donne del pubblico selezionate nel backstage c'è sempre stato. Adesso meno ma dipende dall'artista in sè e dalla sua scelta di farlo oppure no.
> *Io ho parlato di 4-5 l'anno, su 40-50 concerti l'anno con affluenza media dalle 200 persone alle 1500 *a seconda delle dimensioni della location e se la location tira o se il gruppo è conosciuto o meno, un artista famoso fà 10 concerti in un anno anche se riempie gli stadi e appunto non ha nessun contatto col pubblico. I gruppi di basso e medio livello hanno contatti continui col pubblico. Gli uomini inoltre sono diversi, si dividono in 2 categorie: i bellocci o comunque sicuri di sè, che se tu donna gli dai 2 di picche subito si dileguano perchè capiscono che non c'è trippa e non vogliono sprecare tempo oppure sono degli sfigati brutti che diventano stalker e anche se gli dai 2 di picche immediato continuano allo sfinimento......non c'è nulla di peggio di una ragazza carina che sà di esserlo e che prende come sfida di volerti trombare o comunque volerti conquistare, che non sà accettare un rifiuto (perchè nessun uomo le ha mai detto di no, o perchè si fissano per non sò quale motivo, lo ripeto forse per orgoglio personale o per sfida o perchè ti credono una personalità quale non sei) e più cerchi di allontanarle più ti ronzano attorno e rincarano la dose sempre di più arrivando allo spinto completo finchè non hanno ottenuto quello che vogliono. Non che mi sia capitato spesso, alcune erano anche brutte quindi non ho fatto fatica a chiudere, altre ho fatto più fatica ma ho chiuso comunque. Con nessuna di queste ci ho mai provato o ho dato adito al poterci stare. Nessuna. Ero simpatico, diposnibile al dialogo, ma mai oltre.


Moltiplica e dividi e vedi che percentuale viene fuori.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> non fare l'errore di inventarti percentuali o dati che non conosci e che non esistono....in primis nei backstage dei vip ci vanno solamente i vip.....nel backstage di Vasco girano solamente modelle ad esempio....nessun fan o spettatore ha accesso al backstage.......quindi, difficilmente le 50 donne che dici tu (che saranno di più o di meno a seconda dell'attrattiva del vip) in mezzo al pubblico rimangono in mezzo al pubblico, al massimo vanno sotto l'hotel dove alloggia e cercano di entrarci, o fanno di tutto per entrare nel backstage dando favori sessuali a chiunque compresa la security pur di entrare....quindi non è un problema del personaggio famoso.....quello del far entrare groupies o donne del pubblico selezionate nel backstage c'è sempre stato. Adesso meno ma dipende dall'artista in sè e dalla sua scelta di farlo oppure no.
> Io ho parlato di 4-5 l'anno, su 40-50 concerti l'anno con affluenza media dalle 200 persone alle 1500 a seconda delle dimensioni della location e se la location tira o se il gruppo è conosciuto o meno, un artista famoso fà 10 concerti in un anno anche se riempie gli stadi e appunto non ha nessun contatto col pubblico. I gruppi di basso e medio livello hanno contatti continui col pubblico*. Gli uomini inoltre sono diversi, si dividono in 2 categorie:* i bellocci o comunque sicuri di sè, che se tu donna gli dai 2 di picche subito si dileguano perchè capiscono che non c'è trippa e non vogliono sprecare tempo oppure sono degli sfigati brutti che diventano stalker e anche se gli dai 2 di picche immediato continuano allo sfinimento......non c'è nulla di peggio di una ragazza carina che sà di esserlo e che prende come sfida di volerti trombare o comunque volerti conquistare, che non sà accettare un rifiuto (perchè nessun uomo le ha mai detto di no, o perchè si fissano per non sò quale motivo, lo ripeto forse per orgoglio personale o per sfida o perchè ti credono una personalità quale non sei) e più cerchi di allontanarle più ti ronzano attorno e rincarano la dose sempre di più arrivando allo spinto completo finchè non hanno ottenuto quello che vogliono. Non che mi sia capitato spesso, alcune erano anche brutte quindi non ho fatto fatica a chiudere, altre ho fatto più fatica ma ho chiuso comunque. Con nessuna di queste ci ho mai provato o ho dato adito al poterci stare. Nessuna. Ero simpatico, diposnibile al dialogo, ma mai oltre.


Un bel limite solo due categorie di uomini


----------



## dolore (20 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Moltiplica e dividi e vedi che percentuale viene fuori.


e quindi? guarda percentuale o meno, 4-5 l'anno per me è già anche troppo considerato che sono accompagnato con figlia.......considerando poi che quelle 4-5 te le ritrovi per quasi la metà dei concerti proprio perchè ti tampinano, quindi, il NO non devi darglielo solo una volta, a volte manco dopo la quinta conta....


----------



## sienne (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> anche che avessi ancora un problema e ce l'ho, perchè mi pare di essere ancora sotto torchio di coscienza e accuse personali che ancora mi dò e che continuerò a darmi per un bel pezzo, anche se la cosa al momento sembra risolta e credo non si ripeterà più altrimenti vorrebbe davvero dire che sono un deficente e non merito neanche di vivere, ho solamente risposto agli attacchi e sfottò gratuiti di voialtri...il resto rimane fra me e la mia coscienza...



Ciao

personalmente mi sono ritirata da subito dalla discussione. E solo ora ho ripreso. 
Comunque, è sempre una questione tra se e la propria coscienza. Sempre e in ultima analisi. Quello che ho capito e che posso dire è, che ho avuto la sensazione che ti sei trovato in un campo con varie valenze. Sta a te ora vedere cosa ti attirava e cose invece no, per stabilire in un futuro come vuoi gestire il tutto. A volte bruciarsi serve, per capire chi si è, dove ci si trova e dove si vuole andare. 


sienne


----------



## dolore (20 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un bel limite solo due categorie di uomini


di solito in questo meccanismo funziona così, sò anche io che ce ne sono molti di più.....ma dato che lo starci o no è biunivoco (o si o no) crea solo 2 tipi di atteggiamenti, o si leva dal cazzo o rompe alla morte


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> e quindi? guarda percentuale o meno, 4-5 l'anno per me è già anche troppo considerato che sono accompagnato con figlia.......considerando poi che quelle 4-5 te le ritrovi per quasi la metà dei concerti proprio perchè ti tampinano, quindi, il NO non devi darglielo solo una volta, a volte manco dopo la quinta conta....


E tu persevera a dire no.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> di solito in questo meccanismo funziona così, *sò anche io che ce ne sono molti di più.*....ma dato che lo starci o no è biunivoco (o si o no) crea solo 2 tipi di atteggiamenti, o si leva dal cazzo o rompe alla morte


Ah ecco


----------



## dolore (20 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E tu persevera a dire no.


per 10 anni ce l'ho fatta.....ho rifiutato di tutto, anche promesse di sesso orale nei posti più disparati....stavolta purtroppo ho ceduto.....forse proprio perchè la conoscevo e avevo anche la guardia bassa e comunque la stimavo e lei si è fatta avanti subito usando lo spinto, atteggiamento che non aveva mai avuto nei miei confronti ne io nei suoi....poi ho appreso che si era fatta tutta la provincia e che aveva trombamici ovunque, sapevo fosse abbastanza free ma non fino a quel punto.....


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> per 10 anni ce l'ho fatta.....ho rifiutato di tutto, anche promesse di sesso orale nei posti più disparati....stavolta purtroppo ho ceduto.....forse proprio perchè la conoscevo e avevo anche la guardia bassa


Ma in sintesi questo dolore ora come lo gestisci ?


----------



## dolore (20 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma in sintesi questo dolore ora come lo gestisci ?


stando con la testa nella famiglia, cercando di superarlo per mia figlia e per la mia compagna, stando con loro e rafforzando ancora di più i rapporti con loro, cercando di continuare a capire il perchè (pian pianino ci arrivo), non mi stò concedendo sconti e sicuramente questo vorrà dire cambiare il mio atteggiamento e il mio modo di vita completamente, non sarà facile, ma ci stò riuscendo....intanto un bel cambiamento l'ho avuto avendo abbandonato l'ambiente musicale. Il resto, il far fatica a dormire la notte e attacchi di panico li gestisco con valeriana, auto ipnosi/meditazione e tanto relax in casa. Pian piano ritorno al mio menage di vita normale, anche se la cicatrice di quella cosa irraccontabile l'avrò per sempre.....conta che sono 4 settimane oramai che il mio cervello frulla a 1000 tutti i santi giorni e anche la notte se non lo spengo io a forza


----------



## dolore (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> per 10 anni ce l'ho fatta.....ho rifiutato di tutto, anche promesse di sesso orale nei posti più disparati....stavolta purtroppo ho ceduto.....forse proprio perchè la conoscevo e avevo anche la guardia bassa e comunque la stimavo e lei si è fatta avanti subito usando lo spinto, atteggiamento che non aveva mai avuto nei miei confronti ne io nei suoi....poi ho appreso che si era fatta tutta la provincia e che aveva trombamici ovunque, sapevo fosse abbastanza free ma non fino a quel punto.....


poi ci sono quelle che dopo avertela sbattuta davanti su un piatto d'argento, tu dici di no perchè vuoi essere assolutamente irreprensibile, vanno a dire in giro che sei ricchione....che non è esattamente carino ne per la tua nomea ne per la tua reputazione, ma anche e soprattutto per il fatto che non lo sei ovviamente e anzi, hai fatto una faticaccia immonda a dire di no (e lo ti si leggeva pure in faccia), proprio per il fatto che non riescono a capacitarsi come mai tu sia riuscito a dire di no nonostante tutto....ad alcune basta dirgli che sei sposato con figli che si dileguano, altre se ne fregano e continuano come se nulla fosse


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> poi ci sono quelle che dopo avertela sbattuta davanti su un piatto d'argento, tu dici di no perchè vuoi essere assolutamente irreprensibile, vanno a dire in giro che sei ricchione....che non è esattamente carino ne per la tua nomea ne per la tua reputazione, ma anche e soprattutto per il fatto che non lo sei ovviamente e anzi, hai fatto una faticaccia immonda a dire di no (e lo ti si leggeva pure in faccia), proprio per il fatto che non riescono a capacitarsi come mai tu sia riuscito a dire di no nonostante tutto....ad alcune basta dirgli che sei sposato con figli che si dileguano, altre se ne fregano e continuano come se nulla fosse


L'asso nella manica del ricchione te l'eri tenuto per il calo fisiologico del flame?


----------



## sienne (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> poi ci sono quelle che dopo avertela sbattuta davanti su un piatto d'argento, tu dici di no perchè vuoi essere assolutamente irreprensibile, vanno a dire in giro che sei ricchione....che non è esattamente carino ne per la tua nomea ne per la tua reputazione, ma anche e soprattutto per il fatto che non lo sei ovviamente e anzi, hai fatto una faticaccia immonda a dire di no (e lo ti si leggeva pure in faccia), proprio per il fatto che non riescono a capacitarsi come mai tu sia riuscito a dire di no nonostante tutto....ad alcune basta dirgli che sei sposato con figli che si dileguano, altre se ne fregano e continuano come se nulla fosse



Ciao

sembra il racconto di Ulisse che si deve proteggere dal canto delle sirene ... 



sienne


----------



## Diletta (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> e quindi? guarda percentuale o meno, 4-5 l'anno per me è già anche troppo considerato che sono accompagnato con figlia.......considerando poi che quelle 4-5 te le ritrovi per quasi la metà dei concerti proprio perchè ti tampinano, quindi, il NO non devi darglielo solo una volta, a volte manco dopo la quinta conta....




...staresti molto bene con mio marito, un altro che pensa che sia tutta colpa delle donne perché non se ne stanno al posto loro...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...staresti molto bene con mio marito, un altro che pensa che sia tutta colpa delle donne perché non se ne stanno al posto loro...


Vai così Diletta!


----------



## Diletta (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> poi ci sono quelle che dopo avertela sbattuta davanti su un piatto d'argento, tu dici di no perchè vuoi essere assolutamente irreprensibile, *vanno a dire in giro che sei ricchione....che non è esattamente carino ne per la tua nomea ne per la tua reputazione,* ma anche e soprattutto per il fatto che non lo sei ovviamente e anzi, hai fatto una faticaccia immonda a dire di no (e lo ti si leggeva pure in faccia), proprio per il fatto che non riescono a capacitarsi come mai tu sia riuscito a dire di no nonostante tutto....ad alcune basta dirgli che sei sposato con figli che si dileguano, altre se ne fregano e continuano come se nulla fosse



Mi aspetto che nel prossimo post tu dica che, per ovviare a questo, tu sei "costretto" ad andarci, ma proprio contro la tua volontà.

P.s.: sto scherzando...dai


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi aspetto che nel prossimo post tu dica che, per ovviare a questo, tu sei "costretto" ad andarci, ma proprio contro la tua volontà.
> 
> P.s.: sto scherzando...dai


Non suggerire


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2015)

*Dolore*

Io ti ho lasciato scrivere,ho scherzato,nella speranza che tu ti rendessi conto delle stronzate che vai scrivendo....
Adesso la storia del ricchione,della serie non ti scopi una e passi per ricchione....mi sembra il caso di essere serio...
Se stai scherzando ok,se sei serio,bè non stai facendo fare alla categoria maschile una gran figura,anzi a causa tua la stiamo facendo di merda.....
Purtroppo tu sei il prodotto di questa generazione di merda che è la mia,di questi genitori che ti hanno insegnato che la colpa è sempre degli altri,che le donne sono puttane,e magari ogni lasciata è persa......
Hai esordito rappresentandoci quanto sono puttane le donne che vanno ai concerti non ad ascoltare musica ma a cercare verghe di carne,ansiose di fare pompini,al musicista di turno,che vorrei tanto sapere chi cazzo sei ew in quale gruppo di merda suoni,ma dove cazzo vai?dove?
Ti sei trombato una,non curante di una compagna e di una figlia,salvo poi scoprire,e "signorilmente" rappresentarci che è un posteggio per cazzo ambulante....si è fatta tutta la provincia....
Non contento ci minacci costantemente di andartene,che qui non capiamo un cazzo,e stai qui a affumicarci i coglioni con i tuoi piagnistei da pijanculo lagnoso...
Hai finito di rompere il cazzo o vuoi continuare?


----------



## dolore (20 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...staresti molto bene con mio marito, un altro che pensa che sia tutta colpa delle donne perché non se ne stanno al posto loro...


no aspetta, non ho mai detto ciò....ma che le donne negli anni siano passate da cacciate a cacciatrici direi che è innegabile....ma non ho mai detto che sia colpa delle donne che non stanno al posto loro e non lo dirò mai....a volte ci spiazzate e ci mettete parecchio in difficoltà, una volta la figura della "uomaiola" non esisteva, al massimo c'era il donnaiolo, che era visto come un figo perchè le donne di una volta fargliela smollare era un impresa, quindi dovevi essere davvero bravo o seducente per conquistarne tante, oggi il donnaiolo è un pirla perchè tanto siete voi a venire da noi in buona parte delle volte, non c'è fatica nè conquista, e trovare donne serie con valori è sempre più difficile....una volta gli uomini cornificavano solo andando al bordello del paese, altrimenti non era possibile, non succedeva, anche perchè senza anticoncezionali c'era anche paura di rimanere incinta, quindi la davate via molto più difficilmente, gli uomini avevano molta più stima anche per questo....è tutto un meccanismo che è cambiato e voi secondo me state un tantino esagerando


----------



## dolore (20 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti ho lasciato scrivere,ho scherzato,nella speranza che tu ti rendessi conto delle stronzate che vai scrivendo....
> Adesso la storia del ricchione,della serie non ti scopi una e passi per ricchione....mi sembra il caso di essere serio...
> Se stai scherzando ok,se sei serio,bè non stai facendo fare alla categoria maschile una gran figura,anzi a causa tua la stiamo facendo di merda.....
> Purtroppo tu sei il prodotto di questa generazione di merda che è la mia,di questi genitori che ti hanno insegnato che la colpa è sempre degli altri,che le donne sono puttane,e magari ogni lasciata è persa......
> ...


si vabbè bla bla.....puoi emigrare altrove....lo farò anche io a breve


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



dolore ha detto:


> si vabbè bla bla.....puoi emigrare altrove....lo farò anche io a breve


SI bla bla un cazzo,scrivi che vai e stai qui....|


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> no aspetta, non ho mai detto ciò....ma che le donne negli anni siano passate da cacciate a cacciatrici direi che è innegabile....ma non ho mai detto che sia colpa delle donne che non stanno al posto loro e non lo dirò mai....a volte ci spiazzate e ci mettete parecchio in difficoltà, una volta la figura della "uomaiola" non esisteva, al massimo c'era il donnaiolo, che era visto come un figo perchè le donne di una volta fargliela smollare era un impresa, quindi dovevi essere davvero bravo o seducente per conquistarne tante, oggi il donnaiolo è un pirla perchè tanto siete voi a venire da noi in buona parte delle volte, non c'è fatica nè conquista, e trovare donne serie con valori è sempre più difficile....una volta gli uomini cornificavano solo andando al bordello del paese, altrimenti non era possibile, non succedeva, anche perchè senza anticoncezionali c'era anche paura di rimanere incinta, quindi la davate via molto più difficilmente, gli uomini avevano molta più stima anche per questo....è tutto un meccanismo che è cambiato e voi secondo me state un tantino esagerando


.....continua così, stai dando il meglio di te


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> no aspetta, non ho mai detto ciò....ma che le donne negli anni siano passate da cacciate a cacciatrici direi che è innegabile....ma non ho mai detto che sia colpa delle donne che non stanno al posto loro e non lo dirò mai....a volte ci spiazzate e ci mettete parecchio in difficoltà, una volta la figura della "uomaiola" non esisteva, al massimo c'era il donnaiolo, che era visto come un figo perchè le donne di una volta fargliela smollare era un impresa, quindi dovevi essere davvero bravo o seducente per conquistarne tante, oggi il donnaiolo è un pirla perchè tanto siete voi a venire da noi in buona parte delle volte, non c'è fatica nè conquista, e trovare donne serie con valori è sempre più difficile....una volta gli uomini cornificavano solo andando al bordello del paese, altrimenti non era possibile, non succedeva, anche perchè senza anticoncezionali c'era anche paura di rimanere incinta, quindi la davate via molto più difficilmente, gli uomini avevano molta più stima anche per questo....è tutto un meccanismo che è cambiato e voi secondo me state un tantino esagerando


Altro asso! I bordelli.

Mancano solo minorenni e botte.


----------



## dolore (20 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi aspetto che nel prossimo post tu dica che, per ovviare a questo, tu sei "costretto" ad andarci, ma proprio contro la tua volontà.
> 
> P.s.: sto scherzando...dai



guarda se per 10 anni non lo fatto direi che non sono stato costretto....non lo dirò mai.....e non mi giustificherò mai....ma son cose vere......sai una volta gli uomini che andavano in bianco spesso davano delle troie a quelle che non gliela davano.....oggi succede così....


----------



## sienne (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> no aspetta, non ho mai detto ciò....ma che le donne negli anni siano passate da cacciate a cacciatrici direi che è innegabile....ma non ho mai detto che sia colpa delle donne che non stanno al posto loro e non lo dirò mai....a volte ci spiazzate e ci mettete parecchio in difficoltà, una volta la figura della "uomaiola" non esisteva, al massimo c'era il donnaiolo, che era visto come un figo perchè le donne di una volta fargliela smollare era un impresa, quindi dovevi essere davvero bravo o seducente per conquistarne tante, oggi il donnaiolo è un pirla perchè tanto siete voi a venire da noi in buona parte delle volte, non c'è fatica nè conquista, e trovare donne serie con valori è sempre più difficile....una volta gli uomini cornificavano solo andando al bordello del paese, altrimenti non era possibile, non succedeva, anche perchè senza anticoncezionali c'era anche paura di rimanere incinta, quindi la davate via molto più difficilmente, gli uomini avevano molta più stima anche per questo....è tutto un meccanismo che è cambiato e voi secondo me state un tantino esagerando



Ciao

sei tu, che non ti sei emancipato e così non ti sai porre ai cambiamenti, ma gli giudichi in rapporto ad un passato che fa più comodo a te. Perché le donne, più che altro, erano legate a tante catene ... e meno ad una certa morale. Poi le unioni venivano fatte a tavolino dai genitori ... perciò, di cosa parli?


sienne


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2015)

*No*

Mi sono perso l'età di questo fenomeno der piotta de noantri....si può sapere?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sono perso l'età di questo fenomeno der piotta de noantri....si può sapere?


Secondo quello che ha scritto sui 35


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sono perso l'età di questo fenomeno der piotta de noantri....si può sapere?


35

Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita che la diritta via era smarrita si ritrovò in una selva oscura di zoccole e per non passar da ricchione fu costretto a un sesso scarno e senza affetto


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2015)

*SI*

Ci avrei scommesso.Purtroppo questi sono gli ometti della mia generazione.Questo mi ha già sodomizzato i coglioni...


----------



## Zod (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> no aspetta, non ho mai detto ciò....ma che le donne negli anni siano passate da cacciate a cacciatrici direi che è innegabile....ma non ho mai detto che sia colpa delle donne che non stanno al posto loro e non lo dirò mai....a volte ci spiazzate e ci mettete parecchio in difficoltà, una volta la figura della "uomaiola" non esisteva, al massimo c'era il donnaiolo, che era visto come un figo perchè le donne di una volta fargliela smollare era un impresa, quindi dovevi essere davvero bravo o seducente per conquistarne tante, oggi il donnaiolo è un pirla perchè tanto siete voi a venire da noi in buona parte delle volte, non c'è fatica nè conquista, e trovare donne serie con valori è sempre più difficile....una volta gli uomini cornificavano solo andando al bordello del paese, altrimenti non era possibile, non succedeva, anche perchè senza anticoncezionali c'era anche paura di rimanere incinta, quindi la davate via molto più difficilmente, gli uomini avevano molta più stima anche per questo....è tutto un meccanismo che è cambiato e voi secondo me state un tantino esagerando


Stai mescolando troppe cose. Sembra quasi che incolpi le donne per averti spinto a tradire, e quindi non ti assumi la tua responsabilità di traditore. In questo modo non ti discolperai mai nemmeno ai tuoi occhi. Ti hanno costretto a tradire? La tua coscienza sta pagando per un errore a cui è stata costretta dalla "violenza" del mondo moderno e dall'assenza di valori che disorienta sempre più chi ha basato la sua vita sul dualismo casa/famiglia?

Se poi invece vuoi parlare del ruolo della donna nel contesto attuale, potrebbe essere un argomento interessante, ma meglio trattarlo in un altro thread.


----------



## Rocco_365 (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> guarda se per 10 anni non lo fatto direi che non sono stato costretto....non lo dirò mai.....e non mi giustificherò mai....ma son cose vere......sai una volta gli uomini che andavano in bianco spesso davano delle troie a quelle che non gliela davano.....oggi succede così....


Mi puoi illuminare su quale genere suonava il tuo gruppo ? Coverband ? Tribute band ?


----------



## Ingenuo (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> poi ci sono quelle che dopo avertela sbattuta davanti su un piatto d'argento, tu dici di no perchè vuoi essere assolutamente irreprensibile, vanno a dire in giro che sei ricchione....che non è esattamente carino ne per la tua nomea ne per la tua reputazione, ma anche e soprattutto per il fatto che non lo sei ovviamente e anzi, hai fatto una faticaccia immonda a dire di no (e lo ti si leggeva pure in faccia), proprio per il fatto che non riescono a capacitarsi come mai tu sia riuscito a dire di no nonostante tutto....ad alcune basta dirgli che sei sposato con figli che si dileguano, altre se ne fregano e continuano come se nulla fosse


No vabbè dai quella del ricchione è proprio incredibile  :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2015)

Io l'ho detto che devo farmi un clone...


----------



## Diletta (20 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> no aspetta, *non ho mai detto ciò..*..ma che le donne negli anni siano passate da cacciate a cacciatrici direi che è innegabile....ma *non ho mai detto che sia colpa delle donne che non stanno al posto loro e non lo dirò mai..*..a volte ci spiazzate e ci mettete parecchio in difficoltà, una volta la figura della "uomaiola" non esisteva, al massimo c'era il donnaiolo, che era visto come un figo perchè le donne di una volta fargliela smollare era un impresa, quindi dovevi essere davvero bravo o seducente per conquistarne tante, oggi il donnaiolo è un pirla perchè tanto siete voi a venire da noi in buona parte delle volte, non c'è fatica nè conquista, e trovare donne serie con valori è sempre più difficile....una volta gli uomini cornificavano solo andando al bordello del paese, altrimenti non era possibile, non succedeva, anche perchè senza anticoncezionali c'era anche paura di rimanere incinta, quindi la davate via molto più difficilmente, gli uomini avevano molta più stima anche per questo....è tutto un meccanismo che è cambiato e voi secondo me state un tantino esagerando



Non l'hai detto con quelle precise parole, ma l'hai fatto con altre proprio in questo post...cambia solo un po' la forma, ma la sostanza è quella.
Dai, tu la pensi così, tu hai questa visione e non mi stupirei se fossi di mezza età (retaggio culturale tipico di quella generazione), invece sei parecchio più giovane...ma davvero i coetanei che frequenti la pensano così?
Così...tanto per sapere.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non l'hai detto con quelle precise parole, ma l'hai fatto con altre proprio in questo post...cambia solo un po' la forma, ma la sostanza è quella.
> Dai, tu la pensi così, tu hai questa visione e non mi stupirei se fossi di mezza età (retaggio culturale tipico di quella generazione), invece sei parecchio più giovane...ma davvero i coetanei che frequenti la pensano così?
> Così...tanto per sapere.


Quelli pirla sì.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E tu persevera a dire no.



Lo faranno santo. Il Nick c'è già. Adesso manca un miracolo ma siamo in Italia...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Mi puoi illuminare su quale genere suonava il tuo gruppo ? Coverband ? Tribute band ?



Coro di alpini secondo me


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Coro di alpini secondo me


Opera buffa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Opera buffa?



Già li é più facile. Ma se cucchi nel coro di alpini sei veramente di un'altra categoria.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Già li é più facile. Ma se cucchi nel coro di alpini sei veramente di un'altra categoria.


Continuo a ridere pensando di avere trovato la mia riserva di caccia :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Continuo a ridere pensando di avere trovato la mia riserva di caccia :rotfl:



Se vuoi ti interessa devo avere il calendario delle esibizioni


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Agosto 2015)

Comunque devo fare outing:  Quando sento cantare vecchio scarpone io perdo i freni inibitori. Una volta ho tolto i mutandoni e li ho lanciati sul palco. Ho preso il basso al lazo e gli sono zompata sopra.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque devo fare outing:  Quando sento cantare vecchio scarpone io perdo i freni inibitori. Una volta ho tolto i mutandoni e li ho lanciati sul palco. Ho preso il basso al lazo e gli sono zompata sopra.


Il basso è anche piuttosto alto.


----------



## geko (21 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque devo fare outing:  Quando sento cantare vecchio scarpone io perdo i freni inibitori. Una volta ho tolto i mutandoni e li ho lanciati sul palco. Ho preso il basso al lazo e gli sono zompata sopra.


Lassù tra le bianche cime di nevi eterne immacolaaate al sooolll 

cogliemmo le stelle alpine per farne dooono ad un lontano amooorrr... 

(ps: come sto andando? ti piace??  )


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Agosto 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Lassù tra le bianche cime di nevi eterne immacolaaate al sooolll
> 
> cogliemmo le stelle alpine per farne dooono ad un lontano amooorrr...
> 
> (ps: come sto andando? ti piace??  )



Stai aTento te...


----------



## geko (21 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stai aTento te...


Sbriciolina, Sbriciolina... a quest'ora non dovresti essere già in vacanza?


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Agosto 2015)

Ciao Dolore e benvenuto

hai proprio ragione,la storia narra che un tempo questi maschioni  ti spogliavano con gli occhi, e le  donne facevano finta di essere dispiaciute, e si sa... tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino!

Ora ve la tirate pure!! E tu sei sulla 30ina,  pensa alla generazione di 20 enni, com'è difficile per loro! Questi sono assuefatti di immagini, che appena ti spogli fanno spallucce! 
Questi sono tempi duri, anzi mosci! 

Forse si stava meglio quando si stava peggio, magari se mi faccio bionda sarò considerata ancora più stupida, e quindi appetibile? E dello shatush che ne pensi? 

Boh insomma, a me manca, manca proprio quando  un pel di fi*a tirava più di un carro di buoi! Ma rimango convinta che gli uomini vogliono una cosa sola: il calcio! 


Forza Milan!


----------



## ipazia (21 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però anche Dolore ha un ruolo positivo: ha stroncato ogni ambizione di psicanalisi tua e di Ipazia :rotfl::carneval:
> Del resto per fare psicanalisi ci vuole una psiche.
> 
> Ma secondo te cosa spinge qualcuno a scrivere in un forum per il gusto di provocare e insultare, facendo la vittima? Io credo che si tratti di persona molto sola che si gratifica esercitando capacità sofistiche, per fare un complimento, a vuoto.





oscuro ha detto:


> Sincero?a me preoccupa ipazia.:rotfl:
> Se un giorno dovessi scrivereggi c'è il sole,ho timore di quello che mi scriverà ipazia,della serie:Oscuro dentro hai dei problemi,sbagli ad interfaccairti con il tempo,questa tua voglia di fare previsioni sul tempo,denota un insofferenza nella vita di tutti i giorni,che tu esterni come espressione del tuo intrinseco disagio interiore,probabilmente una regressione emotiva dovuta ad un impatto emotivo con una grandinata che ti ha procurato una forte dose di stress empatico che tenti di rimuovere,ma non ci riesci perchè quel trauma è ancora vivo,e quando guardi il sole hai paura,che possa piovere e grandinare....
> HO IL TERRORE DI IPAZIA....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Brunetta ha detto:


> È una battuta. Non vedi le faccine. *Aspettavo le risate di Ipazia.*
> 
> *Normalmente quelli che pensano così non si stracciano le vesti per avere tradito*.


E ho ridacchiato, in effetti!!

Ma stavo passando fusi orari uno dopo l'altro, ed ero piuttosto confusa, a dire il vero.

Ero/sono tutta presa a capire che qui oggi è ieri lì, e il tempo è proprio un gran furbacchione! mi è sempre più simpatico:carneval: 

Oscu'...:rotfl:...anche tu col tempo però.. (sarò delicata..promesso...:carneval

Quanto a dolore...dovevo prendere l'aereo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque devo fare outing:  Quando sento cantare vecchio scarpone io perdo i freni inibitori. Una volta ho tolto i mutandoni e li ho lanciati sul palco. Ho preso il basso al lazo e gli sono zompata sopra.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Lassù tra le bianche cime di nevi eterne immacolaaate al sooolll
> 
> cogliemmo le stelle alpine per farne dooono ad un lontano amooorrr...
> 
> (ps: come sto andando? ti piace??  )



:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Agosto 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Sbriciolina, Sbriciolina... a quest'ora non dovresti essere già in vacanza?



Eh ma sono in vacanza. Vuoi vedere il mio smalto?


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh ma sono in vacanza. Vuoi vedere il mio smalto?


Sei sicura sicura di volerlo mostrare?!
Ricorda che io ho lo stomaco forte e mi piacciono le tamarrate!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sei sicura sicura di volerlo mostrare?!
> 
> Ricorda che io ho lo stomaco forte e mi piacciono le tamarrate!!



Non è tamarro. É bellifffffffimo. Tzé.


----------



## geko (21 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


Buon venerdì, Chiara! 



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh ma sono in vacanza. Vuoi vedere il mio smalto?


Oh... ne sarei felice! Attendo.


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è tamarro. É bellifffffffimo. Tzé.


Quanto la mia tuta sobria!!!


----------



## geko (21 Agosto 2015)

Per una volta mi piacerebbe essere in topic. Di che si parla qua? 

Anch'io una volta ho rimorchiato suonando, ma mi sono tirato indietro perché ero un ragazzo di sani principi! 
Mi ero fatto un mazzo così tra conservatorio e pratica tutti i giorni, e poi in spiaggia "me la suoni le-bionde-trecce-gli-occhi-azzurri-e-poi?".


----------



## free (21 Agosto 2015)

non capisco perchè un/una sporadico amante non "possa" fare schifo, quando ci sono coniugi che fanno schifo, a detta di chi li ha sposati, o anche amici, a detta dei loro ex amici, etc....insomma l'amante è una persona come tutte le altre e purtroppo può anche fare schifo, che c'è di strano?:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> non capisco perchè un/una sporadico amante non "possa" fare schifo, quando ci sono coniugi che fanno schifo, a detta di chi li ha sposati, o anche amici, a detta dei loro ex amici, etc....insomma l'amante è una persona come tutte le altre e purtroppo può anche fare schifo, che c'è di strano?:singleeye:


Che con uno che ti fa schifo non ci scopi. Almeno se hai un bracciolo di intelligenza e amor proprio.
Se te lo sposi sei un coglione.
Diverso è lo schifo che subentra (per me resta inconcepibile) dopo anni di rapporto che sia di amicizia o matrimoniale.


----------



## free (21 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che con uno che ti fa schifo non ci scopi. Almeno se hai un bracciolo di intelligenza e amor proprio.
> Se te lo sposi sei un coglione.
> Diverso è lo schifo che subentra (per me resta inconcepibile) dopo anni di rapporto che sia di amicizia o matrimoniale.


può essere che te ne accorgi solo DOPO, soprattutto se appunto è solo un'avventura
per quanto riguarda le amicizie, pure qua abbiamo letto tante cose!


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> può essere che te ne accorgi solo DOPO, soprattutto se appunto è solo un'avventura
> per quanto riguarda le amicizie, pure qua abbiamo letto tante cose!


Ma lui non ha avuto una relazione con chi si è rivelata una persona diversa da quella che credeva che fosse.
Lui giudica pessima una donna che si è comportata come lui e i suoi amici perché donna e in quanto tale se assume comportamenti maschili diventa indegna.
Del resto per lui se un uomo si nega a profferte esplicite si fa la nomea di omosessuale cosa che vuole evitare.
È proprio così che ragiona.


----------



## Zod (21 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lui non ha avuto una relazione con chi si è rivelata una persona diversa da quella che credeva che fosse.
> Lui giudica pessima una donna che si è comportata come lui e i suoi amici perché donna e in quanto tale se assume comportamenti maschili diventa indegna.
> Del resto per lui se un uomo si nega a profferte esplicite si fa la nomea di omosessuale cosa che vuole evitare.
> È proprio così che ragiona.


Stai rispondendo a dei luoghi comuni con altri luoghi comuni, il che non ti pone ad un livello inferiore ma nemmeno superiore. 

Penso che mai come oggi chi ha figli in età adolescenziale sia terrorizzato dall'assenza di valori e dallo spirito consumista verso la vita.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Stai rispondendo a dei luoghi comuni con altri luoghi comuni, il che non ti pone ad un livello inferiore ma nemmeno superiore.
> 
> Penso che mai come oggi chi ha figli in età adolescenziale sia terrorizzato dall'assenza di valori e dallo spirito consumista verso la vita.


Veramente non ho che esplicitato il Dolore pensiero.
Gli adolescenti sono i figli di questi qui.


----------



## dolore (21 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lui non ha avuto una relazione con chi si è rivelata una persona diversa da quella che credeva che fosse.
> Lui giudica pessima una donna che si è comportata come lui e i suoi amici perché donna e in quanto tale se assume comportamenti maschili diventa indegna.
> Del resto per lui se un uomo si nega a profferte esplicite si fa la nomea di omosessuale cosa che vuole evitare.
> È proprio così che ragiona.


bhè se io mi faccio schifo per quello che ho fatto non posso far altro che giudicare pessima una donna che fà altrettanto....fermo restando che, io non mi sono mai fatto l'intera provincia e non ho mai avuto trombamiche....ho sempre affrontato tutte le relazioni che ho avuto (a parte un breve periodo in cui ero single ma che comunque non ho trombato a destra e a sinistra)....non è maschilismo è realismo.....nella mia vita avrò avuto 5-6 relazioni (alcune brevi, altre più lunghe) in tutto, non 1000, una sola volta mi capitò una cosa veloce e anche quella mi mise in crisi con la mia coscienza (anche se ero single).....perdonami ma chi la da via così in fretta e cambia partner ogni 2 giorni per me è zoccola.....cosa che a un uomo difficilmente capita, e se dovesse capitare lo chiamerei puttano o puttaniere.....si tratta di frequenza, velocità e facilità con cui si fanno certe cose.....non di sessismo ne di luoghi comuni.....una ragazza/donna può tranquillamente farsi qualche esperienza nella vita senza essere etichettata come zoccola, può anche scappare una o 2 volte in qualcosa di veloce, per sbaglio, d'altronde nella vita tutti possono sbagliare, ma quando la cosa è seriale e duratura mi spiace, non c'entra ne con il luogo comune ne col sessismo. Inoltre i comportamenti maschili come tu dici, non sono la norma, o comunque, non raccolgono il consenso globale da tutti gli uomini (i luoghi comuni mi sà che ora li usi te), si sà di fatto che qualsiasi donna apra le gambe trova tutti i partner che vuole in breve, un uomo se apre le gambe molto probabilmente rimarrà a bocca asciutta per un bel pezzo anche se è belloccio. Quindi non è un fatto di comportamento maschile, che è sempre stato rifiutato sia dalle donne serie sia dagli uomini seri, quanto un comportamento che le donne non avevano proprio perchè quelle che avevano quel comportamento lì sono e saranno sempre puttane come gli uomini sono e saranno sempre puttanieri. Le stesse donne, serie, che non vuol dire recluse o trattate male (come poteva accadere una volta), vuol dire che hanno valori seri e sani come la famiglia, la stabilità di coppia, l'amore (e non il sesso fine a sè stesso), il rispetto di sè e del proprio corpo che non è ne merce ne l'unica attrattiva, e non vi rendete conto che più avete quei comportamenti che tu giudichi maschili e più l'uomo vi tratta come merce, non accenttandovi per quello che siete davvero ma solo per la componente sessuale, noi uomini daltronde purtroppo veniamo fin troppo traviati da luoghi comuni maschili, siamo cresciuti troppo con l'idea della pornografia e poco con l'idea dell'amore, dall'idea del donnaiolo che è figo, dall'idea che farsi tante donne sia bello, idea che ovviamente per il 90% dei casi rimane solo un sogno che svanisce abbastanza in fretta, anche perchè lo ripeto siamo impossibilitati in qualsiasi modo a esserlo, o Per meglio dire, eravamo impossibilitati, perchè al giorno d'oggi si mettesse davvero in pratica il detto "ogni lasciata è persa" che qualche nostro nonno faceva, saremmo tutti donnaioli....questo perchè? perchè adesso basta farsi vedere in giro che quelle che ti vengono a cercare ci sono, essere donnaioli oggi è fin troppo facile....ecco perchè si tradisce di più, ecco perchè i matrimoni non stanno fatti, ecco perchè si parla sempre troppo di sesso e poco di amore e famiglia. Si parla di divertirsi a oltranza, sessualmente e non. Ecco io non ci ho trovato nessun divertimento. La questione dell'uomo che si nega che è ricchione non me la sono inventata io e non è un mio modo di pensare, E' un modo di pensare di certe DONNE e non uomini, che non sanno accettare un NO anche dopo essere scese all'esplicito spinto plateale. Prenditela con loro non con me. Per me dire NO non mette alla prova il mio essere uomo dal punto di vista sessuale, ammetto che a volte ho faticato a dire NO, ma l'ho fatto, tutte le volte che avevo una relazione, e in questi 10 anni4-5 volte l'anno......senza aver paura di essere tacciato di qualsiasi cosa. Ma la cosa se permetti mi ha dato fastidio. Ma ripeto, non sono io che la penso così ne gli umini in generale.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2015)

Quando ti sposi?


----------



## dolore (21 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente non ho che esplicitato il Dolore pensiero.
> Gli adolescenti sono i figli di questi qui.


mia figlia non è adolescente e mi spiace no hai assolutamente esplicitato il mio pensiero.....e soprattutto gli adolescenti odierni li prenderei tutti a sberle dalla mattina alla sera


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> bhè se io mi faccio schifo per quello che ho fatto non posso far altro che giudicare pessima una donna che fà altrettanto....fermo restando che, io non mi sono mai fatto l'intera provincia e non ho mai avuto trombamiche....ho sempre affrontato tutte le relazioni che ho avuto (a parte un breve periodo in cui ero single ma che comunque non ho trombato a destra e a sinistra)....non è maschilismo è realismo.....nella mia vita avrò avuto 5-6 relazioni (alcune brevi, altre più lunghe) in tutto, non 1000, una sola volta mi capitò una cosa veloce e anche quella mi mise in crisi con la mia coscienza (anche se ero single).....perdonami ma chi la da via così in fretta e cambia partner ogni 2 giorni per me è zoccola.....cosa che a un uomo difficilmente capita, e se dovesse capitare lo chiamerei puttano o puttaniere.....si tratta di frequenza, velocità e facilità con cui si fanno certe cose.....non di sessismo ne di luoghi comuni.....una ragazza/donna può tranquillamente farsi qualche esperienza nella vita senza essere etichettata come zoccola, può anche scappare una o 2 volte in qualcosa di veloce, per sbaglio, d'altronde nella vita tutti possono sbagliare, ma quando la cosa è seriale e duratura mi spiace, non c'entra ne con il luogo comune ne col sessismo. Inoltre i comportamenti maschili come tu dici, non sono la norma, o comunque, non raccolgono il consenso globale da tutti gli uomini (i luoghi comuni mi sà che ora li usi te), si sà di fatto che qualsiasi donna apra le gambe trova tutti i partner che vuole in breve, un uomo se apre le gambe molto probabilmente rimarrà a bocca asciutta per un bel pezzo anche se è belloccio. Quindi non è un fatto di comportamento maschile, che è sempre stato rifiutato sia dalle donne serie sia dagli uomini seri, quanto un comportamento che le donne non avevano proprio perchè quelle che avevano quel comportamento lì sono e saranno sempre puttane come gli uomini sono e saranno sempre puttanieri. Le stesse donne, serie, che non vuol dire recluse o trattate male (come poteva accadere una volta), vuol dire che hanno valori seri e sani come la famiglia, la stabilità di coppia, l'amore (e non il sesso fine a sè stesso), il rispetto di sè e del proprio corpo che non è ne merce ne l'unica attrattiva, e non vi rendete conto che più avete quei comportamenti che tu giudichi maschili e più l'uomo vi tratta come merce, non accenttandovi per quello che siete davvero ma solo per la componente sessuale, noi uomini daltronde purtroppo veniamo fin troppo traviati da luoghi comuni maschili, siamo cresciuti troppo con l'idea della pornografia e poco con l'idea dell'amore, dall'idea del donnaiolo che è figo, dall'idea che farsi tante donne sia bello, idea che ovviamente per il 90% dei casi rimane solo un sogno che svanisce abbastanza in fretta, anche perchè lo ripeto siamo impossibilitati in qualsiasi modo a esserlo, o Per meglio dire, eravamo impossibilitati, perchè al giorno d'oggi si mettesse davvero in pratica il detto "ogni lasciata è persa" che qualche nostro nonno faceva, saremmo tutti donnaioli....questo perchè? perchè adesso basta farsi vedere in giro che quelle che ti vengono a cercare ci sono, essere donnaioli oggi è fin troppo facile....ecco perchè si tradisce di più, ecco perchè i matrimoni non stanno fatti, ecco perchè si parla sempre troppo di sesso e poco di amore e famiglia. Si parla di divertirsi a oltranza, sessualmente e non. Ecco io non ci ho trovato nessun divertimento. La questione dell'uomo che si nega che è ricchione non me la sono inventata io e non è un mio modo di pensare, E' un modo di pensare di certe DONNE e non uomini, che non sanno accettare un NO anche dopo essere scese all'esplicito spinto plateale. Prenditela con loro non con me. Per me dire NO non mette alla prova il mio essere uomo dal punto di vista sessuale, ammetto che a volte ho faticato a dire NO, ma l'ho fatto, tutte le volte che avevo una relazione, e in questi 10 anni4-5 volte l'anno......senza aver paura di essere tacciato di qualsiasi cosa. Ma la cosa se permetti mi ha dato fastidio. Ma ripeto, non sono io che la penso così ne gli umini in generale.


ma tu ti fai schifo perché hai tradito o perché hai tradito con una donna disinibita ? Anche lei ha tradito il suo partner con te? Se sapevi che era così e che ti faceva schifo come mai non ti sei fermato?


----------



## Rocco_365 (21 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> mia figlia non è adolescente e mi spiace no hai assolutamente esplicitato il mio pensiero.....e soprattutto gli adolescenti odierni li prenderei tutti a sberle dalla mattina alla sera


Ma dolore, tu che genere di musica suonavi ? Cover o tribute ?


----------



## dolore (21 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma tu ti fai schifo perché hai tradito o perché hai tradito con una donna disinibita ? Anche lei ha tradito il suo partner con te? Se sapevi che era così e che ti faceva schifo come mai non ti sei fermato?


io mi faccio schifo perchè ho tradito e l'ho fatto per sesso e basta....quello è il mio schifo personale.....e quando si tradisce per sesso ti importa poco di chi ti trombi, non ti interessa se è intelligente o di quanto sia brava ragazza o meno....in quel momento ti scatta l'ormone, anzi, lei ti fà scattare l'ormone con determinati argomenti e proposte e, se hai la situazioone sotto controllo riesci a dire di NO altrimenti parti. Quello è il mio schifo. Non pensi di farci una storia d'amore parallela o di lasciare la tua compagna. Non pensi proprio.

lei è single e si sbatte chi gli pare, quando gli pare senza tradire nessuno .....che si fosse fatta sbattere da un sacco di gente l'ho imparato dopo...e non ha fatto altro che aumentare il mio schifo....anche perchè la vedo un po' come andare a troie...stessa valenza....solo che non ho pagato....non sono mai andato a troie in vita mia e mai ci andrò....ma stavolta è come averlo fatto oltre al tradimento


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> bhè se io mi faccio schifo per quello che ho fatto non posso far altro che giudicare pessima una donna che fà altrettanto....fermo restando che, io non mi sono mai fatto l'intera provincia e non ho mai avuto trombamiche....ho sempre affrontato tutte le relazioni che ho avuto (a parte un breve periodo in cui ero single ma che comunque non ho trombato a destra e a sinistra)....non è maschilismo è realismo.....nella mia vita avrò avuto 5-6 relazioni (alcune brevi, altre più lunghe) in tutto, non 1000, una sola volta mi capitò una cosa veloce e anche quella mi mise in crisi con la mia coscienza (anche se ero single).....perdonami ma chi la da via così in fretta e cambia partner ogni 2 giorni per me è zoccola.....cosa che a un uomo difficilmente capita, e se dovesse capitare lo chiamerei puttano o puttaniere.....si tratta di frequenza, velocità e facilità con cui si fanno certe cose.....non di sessismo ne di luoghi comuni.....una ragazza/donna può tranquillamente farsi qualche esperienza nella vita senza essere etichettata come zoccola, può anche scappare una o 2 volte in qualcosa di veloce, per sbaglio, d'altronde nella vita tutti possono sbagliare, ma quando la cosa è seriale e duratura mi spiace, non c'entra ne con il luogo comune ne col sessismo. Inoltre i comportamenti maschili come tu dici, non sono la norma, o comunque, non raccolgono il consenso globale da tutti gli uomini (i luoghi comuni mi sà che ora li usi te), si sà di fatto che qualsiasi donna apra le gambe trova tutti i partner che vuole in breve, un uomo se apre le gambe molto probabilmente rimarrà a bocca asciutta per un bel pezzo anche se è belloccio. Quindi non è un fatto di comportamento maschile, che è sempre stato rifiutato sia dalle donne serie sia dagli uomini seri, quanto un comportamento che le donne non avevano proprio perchè quelle che avevano quel comportamento lì sono e saranno sempre puttane come gli uomini sono e saranno sempre puttanieri. Le stesse donne, serie, che non vuol dire recluse o trattate male (come poteva accadere una volta), vuol dire che hanno valori seri e sani come la famiglia, la stabilità di coppia, l'amore (e non il sesso fine a sè stesso), il rispetto di sè e del proprio corpo che non è ne merce ne l'unica attrattiva, e non vi rendete conto che più avete quei comportamenti che tu giudichi maschili e più l'uomo vi tratta come merce, non accenttandovi per quello che siete davvero ma solo per la componente sessuale, noi uomini daltronde purtroppo veniamo fin troppo traviati da luoghi comuni maschili, siamo cresciuti troppo con l'idea della pornografia e poco con l'idea dell'amore, dall'idea del donnaiolo che è figo, dall'idea che farsi tante donne sia bello, idea che ovviamente per il 90% dei casi rimane solo un sogno che svanisce abbastanza in fretta, anche perchè lo ripeto siamo impossibilitati in qualsiasi modo a esserlo, o Per meglio dire, eravamo impossibilitati, perchè al giorno d'oggi si mettesse davvero in pratica il detto "ogni lasciata è persa" che qualche nostro nonno faceva, saremmo tutti donnaioli....questo perchè? perchè adesso basta farsi vedere in giro che quelle che ti vengono a cercare ci sono, essere donnaioli oggi è fin troppo facile....ecco perchè si tradisce di più, ecco perchè i matrimoni non stanno fatti, ecco perchè si parla sempre troppo di sesso e poco di amore e famiglia. Si parla di divertirsi a oltranza, sessualmente e non. Ecco io non ci ho trovato nessun divertimento. La questione dell'uomo che si nega che è ricchione non me la sono inventata io e non è un mio modo di pensare, E' un modo di pensare di certe DONNE e non uomini, che non sanno accettare un NO anche dopo essere scese all'esplicito spinto plateale. Prenditela con loro non con me. Per me dire NO non mette alla prova il mio essere uomo dal punto di vista sessuale, ammetto che a volte ho faticato a dire NO, ma l'ho fatto, tutte le volte che avevo una relazione, e in questi 10 anni4-5 volte l'anno......senza aver paura di essere tacciato di qualsiasi cosa. Ma la cosa se permetti mi ha dato fastidio. Ma ripeto, non sono io che la penso così ne gli umini in generale.


tutto bello e tutto giusto, tutto sensato.
peccato che tra le prime cose che hai scritto c'è la chicca che tu ci provavi solo con le donne belle.
quindi te lo ripeto:
*sei una merda*
taci, che fai più bella figura


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> io mi faccio schifo perchè ho tradito e l'ho fatto per sesso e basta....quello è il mio schifo personale.....e quando si tradisce per sesso ti importa poco di chi ti trombi, non ti interessa se è intelligente o di quanto sia brava ragazza o meno....in quel momento ti scatta l'ormone e parti. Quello è il mio schifo. Non pensi di farci una storia d'amore parallela o di lasciare la tua compagna. Non pensi proprio.
> 
> lei è single e si sbatte chi gli pare, quando gli pare senza tradire nessuno .....che si fosse fatta sbattere da un sacco di gente l'ho imparato dopo...e non ha fatto altro che aumentare il mio schifo....*anche perchè la vedo un po' come andare a troie...stessa valenza....solo che non ho pagato....non sono mai andato a troie in vita mia e mai ci andrò.*...ma stavolta è come averlo fatto oltre al tradimento


o là là 
sempre meglio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dolore (21 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tutto bello e tutto giusto, tutto sensato.
> peccato che tra le prime cose che hai scritto c'è la chicca che tu ci provavi solo con le donne belle.
> quindi te lo ripeto:
> *sei una merda*
> taci, che fai più bella figura


fare il simpatico non vuol dire provarci.....e soprattutto se ti accorgi che dall'altra parte c'è risposta (capitata di rado)  mi son sempre tirato indietro......quindi no, no sono una merda....lo fate anche voi donne senza accorgervene quando vedete un ragazzo carino.....sicuramente anche tu....


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2015)

...................
.......
.............


----------



## Zod (21 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tutto bello e tutto giusto, tutto sensato.
> peccato che tra le prime cose che hai scritto c'è la chicca che tu ci provavi solo con le donne belle.
> quindi te lo ripeto:
> *sei una merda*
> taci, che fai più bella figura


Certo che per essere una che da una parte difende i valori del cattolicesimo e dall'altra tradisce sistematicamente il marito sei estremamente disinvolta nel giudicare il prossimo.


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> io mi faccio schifo perchè ho tradito e l'ho fatto per sesso e basta....quello è il mio schifo personale.....e quando si tradisce per sesso ti importa poco di chi ti trombi, non ti interessa se è intelligente o di quanto sia brava ragazza o meno....in quel momento ti scatta l'ormone, anzi, lei ti fà scattare l'ormone con determinati argomenti e proposte e, se hai la situazioone sotto controllo riesci a dire di NO altrimenti parti. Quello è il mio schifo. Non pensi di farci una storia d'amore parallela o di lasciare la tua compagna. Non pensi proprio.
> 
> lei è single e si sbatte chi gli pare, quando gli pare senza tradire nessuno .....che si fosse fatta sbattere da un sacco di gente l'ho imparato dopo...e non ha fatto altro che aumentare il mio schifo....anche perchè la vedo un po' come andare a troie...stessa valenza....solo che non ho pagato....non sono mai andato a troie in vita mia e mai ci andrò....ma stavolta è come averlo fatto oltre al tradimento



Ciao

sei illeggibile. Non perché hai tradito. 
Ma per come ti poni verso al genere umano. 
Ups, ho sbagliato, verso il genere donne. 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Certo che per essere una che da una parte difende i valori del cattolicesimo e dall'altra tradisce sistematicamente il marito sei estremamente disinvolta nel giudicare il prossimo.


A te non serve farti nero, lo sei già abbastanza.


----------



## dolore (21 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sei illeggibile. Non perché hai tradito.
> Ma per come ti poni verso al genere umano.
> ...


Io rispetto di base chiunque, il genere donne lo rispetto tutto quanto, mq mi dispiace non ho molta stima ne nel genere donna mignotta ne nel genere uomo donnaiolo....conosco un sacco di ragazze facili o di dubbia moralità e non le tratto male per nessun motivo, semplicemente non le approvo come non approvo gli stessi comportamenti negli uomini anche se ne conosco davvero pochi che fanno così...avrei potuto cascarci anche io un sacco di volte ma non l'ho fatto...anche da single.....ci sono cascato anche io questa volta e continuo a non approvarmi....per lo meno in questo sono coerente
....gli errori sono errori se si fa qualcosa per rimediare o per cambiare, se diventano seriali non vengono visti come errori ma come stili di vita....gli stili di vita possono non essere approvati, gli errori possono non ripetersi e essere rimediati


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Io rispetto di base chiunque, il genere donne lo rispetto tutto quanto, mq mi dispiace non ho molta stima ne nel genere donna mignotta ne nel genere uomo donnaiolo....conosco un sacco di ragazze facili o di dubbia moralità e non le tratto male per nessun motivo, semplicemente non le approvo come non approvo gli stessi comportamenti negli uomini...avrei potuto cascarci anche io un sacco di volte ma non l'ho fatto...anche da single.....ci sono cascato anche io questa volta e continuo a non approvarmi....per lo meno in questo sono coerente
> ....



Ciao

coerente un corno. 

Una tua frase ... "esco sempre con amici single e senza famiglia, che ovviamente escono per cuccare ..."
La loro indole non ti porta a definirli "schifo umani", come invece hai fatto verso una donna per la sua disinvoltura e promiscuità. Vedi tu. 


sienne


----------



## dolore (21 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> coerente un corno.
> 
> ...


Loro escono per trovarsi una donna....cosa normale per chi è single....non è detto che escano per trovarsi una scopata....anzi, alcuni di loro vorrebbero trovarsi una ragazza seria con cui fare una famiglia....non è gente che rimorchia tutte le sere la zoccola di turno, anzi vanno quasi sempre in bianco.....e ti posso assicurare che fanno una gran fatica a trovarsi una ragazza seria....ripeto, tratto diversamente i 2 sessi perché un uomo normale anche che ci provi con 10 donne in una sera difficilmente trova da far bene....una donna, anche non bellissima c'è caso che se non se li fa tutti e 10 magari 5 ci stanno subito..in questo caso la parità non funziona....in ogni caso non escono prettamente con l'intento di rimorchiare ma con quello di stare in compagnia, poi se si conoscono ragazze buon per loro.....io non esco per quello


----------



## Rocco_365 (21 Agosto 2015)

*Perché non tradire ed evitarlo, la mia esperienza*



dolore ha detto:


> Loro escono per trovarsi una donna....cosa normale per chi è single....non è detto che escano per trovarsi una scopata....anzi, alcuni di loro vorrebbero trovarsi una ragazza seria con cui fare una famiglia....non è gente che rimorchia tutte le sere la zoccola di turno, anzi vanno quasi sempre in bianco.....e ti posso assicurare che fanno una gran fatica a trovarsi una ragazza seria....ripeto, tratto diversamente i 2 sessi perché un uomo normale anche che ci provi con 10 donne in una sera difficilmente trova da far bene....una donna, anche non bellissima c'è caso che se non se li fa tutti e 10 magari 5 ci stanno subito..in questo caso la parità non funziona....in ogni caso non escono prettamente con l'intento di rimorchiare ma con quello di stare in compagnia, poi se si conoscono ragazze buon per loro.....io non esco per quello


Quindi per te la vita delle donne é piú facile perché hanno piú facilità a rimorchiare ?


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Quindi per te la vita delle donne é piú facile perché hanno piú facilità a rimorchiare ?


E che non lo sai?!
Devo scrivere un libro:
"La facile vita di una donna facile, ovvero il divertimento di essere zoccola nell'era moderna"


----------



## dolore (21 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Quindi per te la vita delle donne é piú facile perché hanno piú facilità a rimorchiare ?


No non è più facile, è semplicemente diversa, avendo meno problemi a trovarsi un compagno e avendo più scelta per trovare quello giusto che vi soddisfi al 100% in tutto e non è strettamente necessario provare subito l'affinità sessuale che tanto quella viene col tempo e la complicità, per come la vedo io da quel punto di vista mi pare stupido e insensato abusarne e darsi alla pazza gioia trombando a destra e sinistra fermo poi lamentarsi che non si riesce a trovare la persona giusta e che tutti gli uomini vi trattano da troie....se sei una persona seria non metti il sesso davanti a tutto, ma al di là dei moralismi, ti svendi e sei tu la prima a mercificare il tuo corpo e a non farti prendere in considerazione per quello che sei..puoi scegliere...ma la cosa ancora più singolare è che questo ragionamento lo fanno anche un sacco di donne.....siete bravissime a darvi della troia a vicenda e anche più spietate degli uomini


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2015)

Quando ti sposi?


----------



## Eratò (21 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando ti sposi?


Quando avrà trovato una ragazza seria no?


----------



## Rocco_365 (21 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> No non è più facile, è semplicemente diversa, avendo meno problemi a trovarsi un compagno e avendo più scelta per trovare quello giusto che vi soddisfi al 100% in tutto, per come la vedo io da quel punto di vista mi pare stupido e insensato abusarne e darsi alla pazza gioia trombando a destra e sinistra fermo poi lamentarsi che non si riesce a trovare la persona giusta e che tutti gli uomini vi trattano da troie....se sei una persona seria non metti il sesso davanti a tutto, ma al di là dei moralismi, ti svendi e sei tu la prima a mercificare il tuo corpo e a non farti prendere in considerazione per quello che sei..puoi scegliere...ma la cosa ancora più singolare è che questo ragionamento lo fanno anche un sacco di donne.....siete bravissime a darvi della troia a vicenda e anche più spietate degli uomini


Quindi per te una donna che va in giro é zoccola perché ha facilità a trovare uomini. Un uomo invece anche se potenzialmente va in giro per scopare, ma poi va in bianco, é uno stinco di santo ?


----------



## dolore (21 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Quindi per te una donna che va in giro é zoccola perché ha facilità a trovare uomini. Un uomo invece anche se potenzialmente va in giro per scopare, ma poi va in bianco, é uno stinco di santo ?


Se si va in giro per conoscere persone si è entrambi nella norma, se si và in giro per trovarsi da scopare e basta si è entrambi dei coglioni....poi ad atto avvenuto si diventa troie o puttanieri a seconda della frequenza e leggerezza con cui lo si fà......sono i fatti che ci qualificano non le chiacchiere


----------



## Eratò (21 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> No non è più facile, è semplicemente diversa, avendo meno problemi a trovarsi un compagno e avendo più scelta per trovare quello giusto che vi soddisfi al 100% in tutto, per come la vedo io da quel punto di vista mi pare stupido e insensato abusarne e darsi alla pazza gioia trombando a destra e sinistra fermo poi lamentarsi che non si riesce a trovare la persona giusta e che tutti gli uomini vi trattano da troie....se sei una persona seria non metti il sesso davanti a tutto, ma al di là dei moralismi, ti svendi e sei tu la prima a mercificare il tuo corpo e a non farti prendere in considerazione per quello che sei..puoi scegliere...ma la cosa ancora più singolare è che questo ragionamento lo fanno anche un sacco di donne.....siete bravissime a darvi della troia a vicenda e anche più spietate degli uomini


Le troie, come definisci tu le donne disinibite, trombano con uomini no? Quindi, seguendo il tuo pensiero, mi viene difficile da capire :
1) come mai gli uomini fanno fatica a trovare da trombare visto che esistono le troie che la danno a tutti
2) gli uomini che con le troie ci vanno son puttanieri?
3) a te che te frega di quello che fanno e pensano le troie?


----------



## Rocco_365 (21 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Se si va in giro per conoscere persone si è entrambi nella norma, se si và in giro per trovarsi da scopare e basta di è entrambi dei coglioni....poi ad atto avvenuto si diventa troie o puttanieri a seconda della frequenza e leggerezza con cui lo si fà......sono i fatti che ci qualificano non le chiacchiere


Quindi se vai in giro e ci provi con le ragazze, ma poi non ci fai del sesso é tutto ok ?


----------



## Eratò (21 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Se si va in giro per conoscere persone si è entrambi nella norma, se si và in giro per trovarsi da scopare e basta di è entrambi dei coglioni....poi ad atto avvenuto si diventa troie o puttanieri a seconda della frequenza e leggerezza con cui lo si fà......sono i fatti che ci qualificano non le chiacchiere


Chiacchiere o meno, stiamo parlando comunque di rapporti umani..
Tu cataloghi con una semplicita e superficialita disarmanti.Quel "poi ad atto avvenuto si diventa..." è assurdo...


----------



## Eratò (21 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Quindi se vai in giro e ci provi con le ragazze, ma poi non ci fai del sesso é tutto ok ?


Si certo.Ti(generico) danno il premio quaquaraqua del anno...


----------



## dolore (21 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Le troie, come definisci tu le donne disinibite, trombano con uomini no? Quindi, seguendo il tuo pensiero, mi viene difficile da capire :
> 1) come mai gli uomini fanno fatica a trovare da trombare visto che esistono le troie che la danno a tutti
> 2) gli uomini che con le troie ci vanno son puttanieri?
> 3) a te che te frega di quello che fanno e pensano le troie?


Bhe si di solito trombano con uomini....ma non è detto che questi uomini a loro volta vadano con 1000 ragazze poco serie a meno che non siano puttanieri.....io riporto solo i ragionamenti di certa gente....


----------



## AneleElena (21 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Se si va in giro per conoscere persone si è entrambi nella norma, se si và in giro per trovarsi da scopare e basta si è entrambi dei coglioni....poi ad atto avvenuto si diventa troie o puttanieri a seconda della frequenza e leggerezza con cui lo si fà......sono i fatti che ci qualificano non le chiacchiere


Non è tanto chi sei, quanto quello che fai, che ti qualifica. (Rachel a Bruce Wayne - Batman Begins)


----------



## dolore (21 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Quindi se vai in giro e ci provi con le ragazze, ma poi non ci fai del sesso é tutto ok ?


Sei semplicemente un quaraquà...fermo restando che il termine provarci è abbastanza relativo....il reale provarci è essere espliciti...e a volte manco quello....ne ho conosciute tante di profumaie che si divertivano....giusto o sbagliato non lo so a me ha sempre dato noia


----------



## Rocco_365 (21 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Sei semplicemente un quaraquà...fermo restando che il termine provarci è abbastanza relativo....il reale provarci è essere espliciti...e a volte manco quello....ne ho conosciute tante di profumaie che si divertivano....giusto o sbagliato non lo so a me ha sempre dato noia


Ma metti per esempio che una donna già fidanzata o sposata, magari con figli vada in giro a tenere comportamenti espliciti come sembrasse che vuole far sesso, anche se poi non lo fa. Quella per te é una zoccola ?


----------



## dolore (21 Agosto 2015)

No è semplicemente una profumaia


----------



## Rocco_365 (21 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> No è semplicemente una profumaia


Mentre un uomo che fa lo stesso ?


----------



## dolore (21 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Mentre un uomo che fa lo stesso ?


In teoria un profumaio in pratica, secondo il teorema di prima che un uomo se apre le gambe comunque non ciulla è solo un asino perché tanto nessuna, a meno che non sia Bradd Pitt gli da peso


----------



## free (21 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> In teoria un profumaio in pratica, secondo il teorema di prima che un uomo se apre le gambe comunque non ciulla è solo un asino perché tanto nessuna, a meno che non sia Bradd Pitt gli da peso


ma a cosa serve generalizzare così? 
non potresti semplicemente accettare il fatto che la tua avventura non è stata per nulla piacevole, e voltare pagina?
che te ne importa di quello che fanno o farebbero gli altri? 
hai una famiglia a cui pensare, non dire nulla e mettici una pietra sopra


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> In teoria un profumaio in pratica, secondo il teorema di prima che un uomo se apre le gambe comunque non ciulla è solo un asino perché tanto nessuna, a meno che non sia Bradd Pitt gli da peso


Ma di dove sei?
In quale regione si dice ciulare con due elle?


----------



## dolore (21 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma a cosa serve generalizzare così?
> non potresti semplicemente accettare il fatto che la tua avventura non è stata per nulla piacevole, e voltare pagina?
> che te ne importa di quello che fanno o farebbero gli altri?
> hai una famiglia a cui pensare, non dire nulla e mettici una pietra sopra


Al momento ci si sta solo confrontando su altro siamo usciti dal topic....ti assicuro che sto facendo quello che dici....


----------



## Lucrezia (21 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Bhe si di solito trombano con uomini....ma non è detto che questi uomini a loro volta vadano con 1000 ragazze poco serie a meno che non siano puttanieri.....io riporto solo i ragionamenti di certa gente....


Non capisco con quale criterio cataloghi una donna come poco seria...se una donna single prova piacere nel sesso più o meno occasionale, e nel farlo ha rispetto e cura di sé stesso e dell altro, cosa c è di sbagliato o sgradevole?


----------



## free (21 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Al momento ci si sta solo confrontando su altro siamo usciti dal topic....ti assicuro che sto facendo quello che dici....


ok


----------



## free (21 Agosto 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Non capisco con quale criterio cataloghi una donna come poco seria...se una donna single prova piacere nel sesso più o meno occasionale, e nel farlo ha rispetto e cura di sé stesso e dell altro, cosa c è di sbagliato o sgradevole?



niente... tuttavia è vero che ancora oggi una donna può essere malgiudicata, un uomo molto meno


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> io mi faccio schifo perchè ho tradito e l'ho fatto per sesso e basta....quello è il mio schifo personale.....e quando si tradisce per sesso ti importa poco di chi ti trombi, non ti interessa se è intelligente o di quanto sia brava ragazza o meno....in quel momento ti scatta l'ormone, anzi, lei ti fà scattare l'ormone con determinati argomenti e proposte e, se hai la situazioone sotto controllo riesci a dire di NO altrimenti parti. Quello è il mio schifo. Non pensi di farci una storia d'amore parallela o di lasciare la tua compagna. Non pensi proprio.
> 
> lei è single e si sbatte chi gli pare, quando gli pare senza tradire nessuno .....che si fosse fatta sbattere da un sacco di gente l'ho imparato dopo...e non ha fatto altro che aumentare il mio schifo....anche perchè la vedo un po' come andare a troie...stessa valenza....solo che non ho pagato....non sono mai andato a troie in vita mia e mai ci andrò....ma stavolta è come averlo fatto oltre al tradimento



Quindi ti fai maggiormente schifo perché non eri incredibilmente l'unico uomo davanti al quale alla signora scivolavano le mutande? L'avresti preferita vergine così avresti ricordato con una punta di romanticismo la  trombata o é invece il fatto che se non ci fossi stato lei non si sarebbe stracciata le vesti ma le avrebbe tolte con un altro senza neppure un rimpianto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E che non lo sai?!
> 
> Devo scrivere un libro:
> 
> "La facile vita di una donna facile, ovvero il divertimento di essere zoccola nell'era moderna"



Mi era arrivata sulla punta delle dita una frase brutta brutta brutta. Poi dicono che una se la tira. Ma se senti un uomo fare ragionamenti del genere altro che togliere le mutande. Io credo in questo 3d di aver subito un danno permanente alla libido. Perplesso ti chiedo i danni.


----------



## Nicka (22 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi era arrivata sulla punta delle dita una frase brutta brutta brutta. Poi dicono che una se la tira. Ma se senti un uomo fare ragionamenti del genere altro che togliere le mutande. Io credo in questo 3d di aver subito un danno permanente alla libido. Perplesso ti chiedo i danni.


Ma dilla la cosa brutta brutta brutta!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma dilla la cosa brutta brutta brutta!



Nu. Vado a contemplare le stelle che sono tanto lontane da non dover subire il fastidio di sentire certe cose
 questo l'ha scoperto dopo che non aveva trombato con una novizia scappata dal monastero oh. Credeva di essere il primo e l'ultimo l'alfa e l'omega ed è tanto coglione che gli rode pure. Poi fa l'uomo di mondo. Dopo sto po' po' di dimostrazione che è tanto tanto meglio se non va in giro solo.


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Agosto 2015)

Io quoto Nicka! 




Dai Perplesso dicci, stai testando la nostra pazienza? È tutto uno scherzo?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> *io mi faccio schifo perchè ho tradito e l'ho fatto per sesso e basta....quello è il mio schifo *personale.....e quando si tradisce per sesso ti importa poco di chi ti trombi, non ti interessa se è intelligente o di quanto sia brava ragazza o meno....in quel momento ti scatta l'ormone, anzi, lei ti fà scattare l'ormone con determinati argomenti e proposte e, se hai la situazioone sotto controllo riesci a dire di NO altrimenti parti. Quello è il mio schifo. Non pensi di farci una storia d'amore parallela o di lasciare la tua compagna. Non pensi proprio.
> 
> lei è single e si sbatte chi gli pare, quando gli pare senza tradire nessuno .....che si fosse fatta sbattere da un sacco di gente l'ho imparato dopo...e non ha fatto altro che aumentare il mio schifo....anche perchè la vedo un po' come andare a troie...stessa valenza....solo che non ho pagato....non sono mai andato a troie in vita mia e mai ci andrò....ma stavolta è come averlo fatto oltre al tradimento


Questo dimostra piuttosto che nemmeno sai ciò che vuoi.


----------



## Nicka (22 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nu. Vado a contemplare le stelle che sono tanto lontane da non dover subire il fastidio di sentire certe cose
> questo l'ha scoperto dopo che non aveva trombato con una novizia scappata dal monastero oh. Credeva di essere il primo e l'ultimo l'alfa e l'omega ed è tanto coglione che gli rode pure. Poi fa l'uomo di mondo. Dopo sto po' po' di dimostrazione che è tanto tanto meglio se non va in giro solo.


E dire che le figlie di Maria...


----------



## Rocco_365 (22 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E dire che le figlie di Maria...


Prime a darla via ?


----------



## Nicka (22 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Prime a darla via ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E dire che le figlie di Maria...



Seconde solo alle vergini dai candidi manti rotte di dietro e sane davanti. Ops, scusate é la sangria.


----------



## Nicka (22 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Seconde solo alle vergini dai candidi manti rotte di dietro e sane davanti. Ops, scusate é la sangria.


:rotfl:

Ho bisogno di consulto estetico su veste ecclesiastica appena acquistata...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> Ho bisogno di consulto estetico su veste ecclesiastica appena acquistata...



ECCLESIASTICA???che è, un remake di uccelli di rovo?


----------



## Nicka (22 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ECCLESIASTICA???che è, un remake di uccelli di rovo?


Suoresca suonava male!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Suoresca suonava male!!!



Non ti posso lasciare un attimo sola che ti copri. Gioventù bruciata...


----------



## Nicka (22 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ti posso lasciare un attimo sola che ti copri. Gioventù bruciata...


Ma se mi giro mi scopro...ovviamente...


----------



## Rocco_365 (23 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma se mi giro mi scopro...ovviamente...


Il consulto sulla veste suoresca te lo posso dare io dato che sono stato due anni in un collegio ecclesiastico. Lí ho perso la fede.


----------



## Nicka (23 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Il consulto sulla veste suoresca te lo posso dare io dato che sono stato due anni in un collegio ecclesiastico. Lí ho perso la fede.


Be...dopo 11 anni passati dalle suore cosa posso dirti se non "ti capisco"?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Il consulto sulla veste suoresca te lo posso dare io dato che sono stato due anni in un collegio ecclesiastico. Lí ho perso la fede.



Capita spesso in certi ambienti che la fede venga messa alla prova. Io preferisco pensare di aver scoperto di non averla mai veramente avuta. Ci mancherebbe anche che mi fossi fatta portare via qualcosa, dopo tutto.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> ...nelle situazioni non sai mai quando lo scherzo si trasforma in qualcosa che và oltre....anche perchè io scherzo sempre....


Dolore,
capisco quello che scrivi e sono sicuro che il tuo tormento sia autentico.
Però, per piacere, non uscirtene con frasi del cazzo come quella che ho quotato, chè non ci crede nessuno.
Finchè non ti 'butti' non saprai mai se 'lo scherzo si trasforma in qualcosa che và oltre', ma tutti sanno che scherzare in un certo modo (cioè, fare il piacione) può portare a 'trasformare' quello scherzo in qualcos'altro. 
E quel modo di scherzare è propedeutico a quel 'qualcosa che và oltre'.
Senza quello, non ci sarebbe 'oltre'.
E lo sai benissimo.


----------



## Darty (24 Agosto 2015)

*Sì*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dolore,
> capisco quello che scrivi e sono sicuro che il tuo tormento sia autentico.
> Però, per piacere, non uscirtene con frasi del cazzo come quella che ho quotato, chè non ci crede nessuno.
> Finchè non ti 'butti' non saprai mai se 'lo scherzo si trasforma in qualcosa che và oltre', ma tutti sanno che scherzare in un certo modo (cioè, fare il piacione) può portare a 'trasformare' quello scherzo in qualcos'altro.
> ...


Preciso Jim, verde virtuale. Talvolta è proprio dallo “scherzo” che parte la bambola...


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Preciso Jim, verde virtuale. Talvolta è proprio dallo “scherzo” che parte la bambola...


Frasi come quella mi danno l'orticaria, perchè rimandano sempre ad una totale mancanza di assunzione di responsabilità.
La mia compagna una volta mi disse testualmente :"pensavo di poterlo controllare, e invece..."
E invece un cazzo.
Se vai 'oltre' è perchè lo vuoi, se inizi a scherzare, e a scherzare ancora, e poi sguardi, e doppisensi, e via dicendo, ci sei dentro e ci VUOI essere dentro...si chiama 'seduzione', ed è parte integrante e propedeutica del tradimento.


----------



## Darty (24 Agosto 2015)

*Jim*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Frasi come quella mi danno l'orticaria, perchè rimandano sempre ad una totale mancanza di assunzione di responsabilità.
> La mia compagna una volta mi disse testualmente :"pensavo di poterlo controllare, e invece..."
> E invece un cazzo.
> Se vai 'oltre' è perchè lo vuoi, se inizi a scherzare, e a scherzare ancora, e poi sguardi, e doppisensi, e via dicendo, ci sei dentro e ci VUOI essere dentro...si chiama 'seduzione', ed è parte integrante e propedeutica del tradimento.


Sì Jim, condivido ogni tua singola parola. Ed è esattamente quello che è accaduto pure a me: dallo scherzo alla battuta, poi il complimento e il doppio senso, le confidenze, poi le intimità...un gioco seduttivo, un crescendo che mia moglie non ha saputo (=non ha voluto) gestire e fermare in tempo.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Sì Jim, condivido ogni tua singola parola. Ed è esattamente quello che è accaduto pure a me: dallo scherzo alla battuta, poi il complimento e il doppio senso, le confidenze, poi le intimità...un gioco seduttivo, un crescendo che mia moglie non ha saputo (=non ha voluto) gestire e fermare in tempo.


Voluto. E vale pari pari anche per me.


----------



## dolore (28 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dolore,
> capisco quello che scrivi e sono sicuro che il tuo tormento sia autentico.
> Però, per piacere, non uscirtene con frasi del cazzo come quella che ho quotato, chè non ci crede nessuno.
> Finchè non ti 'butti' non saprai mai se 'lo scherzo si trasforma in qualcosa che và oltre', ma tutti sanno che scherzare in un certo modo (cioè, fare il piacione) può portare a 'trasformare' quello scherzo in qualcos'altro.
> ...


Certo hai ragione, ma per 10 anni di rapporto quello scherzo non è mai andato oltre lo scherzo e l'ho sempre fermato in tempo....quelle che invece si sono presentate come innegabilmente interessate le ho chiuse immediatamente.....negli ultimi periodi però mi ero convinto che una scappatella taciuta non fosse nulla di male.....e non chiudevo più come avrei dovuto....sono caduto con una con cui non avevo mai scherzato.....per 10 anni i valori morali, la paura di combinare casini, la prudenza, il sentimento nei confronti della mia compagna mi avevano sempre evitato che lo scherzo andasse oltre lo scherzo.....non è stato lo scherzo a portarmi a questo....è stata la tranquillità la non paura di perdere tutto, la supponenza di potermi tenere dentro qualcosa di sporco.....ma il gioco non vale la candela....


----------



## Rocco_365 (28 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Certo hai ragione, ma per 10 anni di rapporto quello scherzo non è mai andato oltre lo scherzo e l'ho sempre fermato in tempo....quelle che invece si sono presentate come innegabilmente interessate le ho chiuse immediatamente.....negli ultimi periodi però mi ero convinto che una scappatella taciuta non fosse nulla di male.....e non chiudevo più come avrei dovuto....sono caduto con una con cui non avevo mai scherzato.....per 10 anni i valori morali, la paura di combinare casini, la prudenza, il sentimento nei confronti della mia compagna mi avevano sempre evitato che lo scherzo andasse oltre lo scherzo.....non è stato lo scherzo a portarmi a questo....è stata la tranquillità la non paura di perdere tutto, la supponenza di potermi tenere dentro qualcosa di sporco.....ma il gioco non vale la candela....


Tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino ...


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Certo hai ragione, ma per 10 anni di rapporto quello scherzo non è mai andato oltre lo scherzo e l'ho sempre fermato in tempo....quelle che invece si sono presentate come innegabilmente interessate le ho chiuse immediatamente.....negli ultimi periodi però mi ero convinto che una scappatella taciuta non fosse nulla di male.....e non chiudevo più come avrei dovuto....sono caduto con una con cui non avevo mai scherzato.....per 10 anni i valori morali, la paura di combinare casini, la prudenza, il sentimento nei confronti della mia compagna mi avevano sempre evitato che lo scherzo andasse oltre lo scherzo.....non è stato lo scherzo a portarmi a questo....è stata la tranquillità la non paura di perdere tutto, la supponenza di potermi tenere dentro qualcosa di sporco.....ma il gioco non vale la candela....



Ciao

Finalmente. Hai scritto di te, senza versare anche delle colpe su qualcun'altra. :up:

Mi hai dato da pensare. A quanto pare il freno era più la paura di perdere tutto. Paura di essere scoperto. Ma a quanto pare quando è venuta a mancare la paura hai dato spazio ad un tuo desiderio nascosto. Hai già capito molto di te. Cioè, che viaggiare su doppie linee a te non piace ... ti fa stare male. Se hai capito dove è il tuo posto, fa pace con la tua coscienza e prendila come conferma. 


sienne


----------



## sconfortata87 (28 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> La cosa mia personale non l'ho ancora elaborata, ecco perché continuo a stare male.....quella invece delle zoccole che ci sono in giro con la scusa della parità dei sessi l'ho elaborata svariati anni orsono.....di donne che la danno a cani e porci per nutrire il proprio ego non rendendosi conto che in realtà fanno l'esatto opposto cioè svendendosi e fissando la propria vita sulla mercificazione del proprio corpo e essere prese in considerazione solo per il sesso....quello però con me non c'entra, o per meglio dire, le prostitute non le ho mai prese in considerazione e mai lo farò.....capisco vivere delle esperienze ma farlo con tutti nel giro di poco scusate ma dubito possa succedere a qualsiasi uomo.....a meno che non sia Bradd Pitt


Bhe, sono donne che fanno esattamente quello che hai fatto tu. Per ogni donna traditrice c'è un uomo che ci va e viceversa. Se ami tua moglie, ricostruisce con lei e investì le energie che usi per buttarti giù, nel vostro rapporto. Accetta che nessuno ti ha puntato la pistola alla testa e costretto ad andare con altre. È stata una tua scelta e solo tua.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2015)

*dolore*

Quando ti sposi?


----------



## dolore (28 Agosto 2015)

sconfortata87 ha detto:


> Bhe, sono donne che fanno esattamente quello che hai fatto tu. Per ogni donna traditrice c'è un uomo che ci va e viceversa. Se ami tua moglie, ricostruisce con lei e investì le energie che usi per buttarti giù, nel vostro rapporto. Accetta che nessuno ti ha puntato la pistola alla testa e costretto ad andare con altre. È stata una tua scelta e solo tua.


In primis io non mi sono fatto il mondo intero, mi è scappato il freno con una sola persona il che mi identifica come traditore ma non come puttaniere, in secondo luogo la botta e via capita anche da single, terzo chi tradisce lo fa anche con single quindi non è detto che a un tradimento femminile corrisponda un tradimento maschile e viceversa....non è necessario tradire per essere zoccole, si è zoccole o puttanieri quando ci si fa il mondo intero....il tradimento non è strettamente collegato all'essere zoccole o meno


----------



## sconfortata87 (28 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> In primis io non mi sono fatto il mondo intero, mi è scappato il freno con una sola persona  in secondo luogo la botta e via capita anche da single, terzo chi tradisce lo fa anche con single quindi non è detto che a un tradimento femminile corrisponda un tradimento maschile e viceversa....non è necessario tradire per essere zoccole, si è zoccole o puttanieri quando ci si fa il mondo intero....il tradimento non è strettamente collegato all'essere zoccole o meno


Ma perché? Se io sono single e mi faccio il mondo interno, saranno affari miei. Sinceramente siamo più nel torto noi che abbiamo tradito, anche solo se si tratta di una scappatella.


----------



## dolore (28 Agosto 2015)

sconfortata87 ha detto:


> Ma perché? Se io sono single e mi faccio il mondo interno, saranno affari miei. Sinceramente siamo più nel torto noi che abbiamo tradito, anche solo se si tratta di una scappatella.


Uno nella vita fa quello che vuole....anche di fare la zoccola.....ma l'appellativo di una persona che fa quello è zoccola....ma so che da noia sentirselo dire.....sul grave o meno non voglio disquisire.....per la mia morale sono gravi entrambi....fermo restando che una persona che vive di trombate a destra e sinistra credo che diffilmente messa in una relazione stabile sia incline alla fedeltà


----------



## sconfortata87 (28 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Uno nella vita fa quello che vuole....anche di fare la zoccola.....ma l'appellativo di una persona che fa quello è zoccola....ma so che da noia sentirselo dire.....sul grave o meno non voglio disquisire.....per la mia morale sono gravi entrambi....fermo restando che una persona che vive di trombate a destra e sinistra credo che diffilmente messa in una relazione stabile sia incline alla fedeltà


Invece, secondo me, proprio perché nella vita ha provato tutto, in una relazione sarà molto più fedele. 
È triste che nel 2015 ci si fissi ancora su queste cose.


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2015)

sconfortata87 ha detto:


> Invece, secondo me, proprio perché nella vita ha provato tutto, in una relazione sarà molto più fedele.
> È triste che nel 2015 ci si fissi ancora su queste cose.


anche secondo me può essere solo un periodo, dipende


----------



## dolore (28 Agosto 2015)

sconfortata87 ha detto:


> Invece, secondo me, proprio perché nella vita ha provato tutto, in una relazione sarà molto più fedele.
> È triste che nel 2015 ci si fissi ancora su queste cose.


Nel 2015 o ne 2040 o nel medioevo una persona incline al sesso facile lo sarà sempre....non è che dopo aver provato tutto uno sia più tranquillo
.....è semplicemente l'approccio al sesso veloce e facile non il soggetto o i soggetti.....e difficilmente il lupo perde il vizio.....posso capire succeda 1-2 volte nella vita, ma se si crea una serialità da quel punto di vista difficilmente si perde l'abitudine....perché quando uno vive il sesso occasionale come divertimento lo vedrà sempre come tale anche in coppia.....se invece deve fare i conti con la propria coscienza dopo averlo fatto sarà meno incline a farlo anche da single....la differenza sta nel fatto che nel primo caso rimani fedele per il partner, appena il rapporto si affievolisce leggermente o va leggermente in crisi la persona tradisce in automatico  nel secondo caso non si tradisce non solo per il patner ma anche per se stessi e per la propria morale che ti porta a non fare scappatelle veloci.....tutto ciò non ti mette comunque in una botte di ferro....una donna che si sia fatta un numero imprecisato di uomini solo per il gusto di farlo senza farsi problemi è e sarà sempre un zoccola......perché si comporta come tale e perché priva di qualsiasi freno morale e mette il sesso e il suo corpo davanti a tutto.....non è maschilismo, non è moralismo, è cruda realtà


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2015)

Quando ti sposi?


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Uno nella vita fa quello che vuole....anche di fare la zoccola.....ma l'appellativo di una persona che fa quello è zoccola....ma so che da noia sentirselo dire.....sul grave o meno non voglio disquisire.....per la mia morale sono gravi entrambi....fermo restando che una persona che vive di trombate a destra e sinistra credo che diffilmente messa in una relazione stabile sia incline alla fedeltà



Ciao

per la mia morale, è decisamente molto più grave chi tradisce. 
Chi ha un rapporto libero con il suo corpo, non deve dare conto a nessuno. 


sienne


----------



## Rocco_365 (28 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> In primis io non mi sono fatto il mondo intero, mi è scappato il freno con una sola persona il che mi identifica come traditore ma non come puttaniere, in secondo luogo la botta e via capita anche da single, terzo chi tradisce lo fa anche con single quindi non è detto che a un tradimento femminile corrisponda un tradimento maschile e viceversa....non è necessario tradire per essere zoccole, si è zoccole o puttanieri quando ci si fa il mondo intero....il tradimento non è strettamente collegato all'essere zoccole o meno


Dolore che genere di musica suonavi quando facevi il musicista ? Coverband ? Tributeband ?


----------



## dolore (28 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per la mia morale, è decisamente molto più grave chi tradisce.
> Chi ha un rapporto libero con il suo corpo, non deve dare conto a nessuno.
> ...


Ma certo, lo ripeto, uno della propria vita fa quello che vuole, uno può anche spararsi....nulla toglie che sia zoccola....rapporto libero con il proprio corpo cos'è il politically correct del 2015 per identificare una zoccola?


----------



## Tessa (28 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per la mia morale, è decisamente molto più grave chi tradisce.
> Chi ha un rapporto libero con il suo corpo, non deve dare conto a nessuno.
> ...


Si chiedo anche io. 
Cos'e' un rapporto libero col proprio corpo?
Io ce l'ho e non vado a letto con tutti.


----------



## dolore (28 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si chiedo anche io.
> Cos'e' un rapporto libero col proprio corpo?
> Io ce l'ho e non vado a letto con tutti.


Infatti....non è ne sessismo ne maschilismo e l'essere nel 2015 non vuol dire che si debba rivalutare la figura di chi si tromba chiunque....sia che sia donna sia che sia uomo....e la parità dei sessi non vuol dire che una donna possa permettersi di comportarsi come il peggiore degli uomini senza essere presa come baldracca.....
Sempre che uno abbia un minimo di valori morali.....se non li ha ovviamente diventa lecito tutto...nel 2015 il tradimento è ancora una schifezza, e una che la da a tutti è una baldracca....gravità della cosa relativa: il tradimento può avvenire una volta sola e non accadere più, l'essere zoccola è per forza un comportamento reiterato e seriale....


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Infatti....non è ne sessismo ne maschilismo e l'essere nel 2015 non vuol dire che si debba rivalutare la figura di chi si tromba chiunque....sia che sia donna sia che sia uomo....e la parità dei sessi non vuol dire che una donna possa permettersi di comportarsi come il peggiore degli uomini senza essere presa come baldracca.....
> Sempre che uno abbia un minimo di valori morali.....se non li ha ovviamente diventa lecito tutto...nel 2015 il tradimento è ancora una schifezza, e una che la da a tutti è una baldracca....gravità della cosa relativa: il tradimento può avvenire una volta sola e non accadere più, l'essere zoccola è per forza un comportamento reiterato e seriale....


boh io tutte queste donne che la danno a tutti non le vedo
mi sembra più un modo di dire...ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## dolore (28 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh io tutte queste donne che la danno a tutti non le vedo
> mi sembra più un modo di dire...ci hai mai pensato?


Di sicuro se non hai l'occhio o l'orecchio smaliziato per vedere o sentire non lo cogli.....di sicuro non lo sbandierano in giro, almeno non tutte...moltissime lo fanno e non lo dicono....perché sanno che prenderebbero delle zoccole....


----------



## Rocco_365 (28 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Di sicuro se non hai l'occhio o l'orecchio smaliziato per vedere o sentire non lo cogli.....di sicuro non lo sbandierano in giro, almeno non tutte...moltissime lo fanno e non lo dicono....perché sanno che prenderebbero delle zoccole....


Questa cosa delle donne che la danno a tutti mi sa un po' di cosa romanzata ... Ma non é che sei geloso che la tipa che l'ha data a te l'abbia data anche a altri ?


----------



## Zod (28 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Infatti....non è ne sessismo ne maschilismo e l'essere nel 2015 non vuol dire che si debba rivalutare la figura di chi si tromba chiunque....sia che sia donna sia che sia uomo....e la parità dei sessi non vuol dire che una donna possa permettersi di comportarsi come il peggiore degli uomini senza essere presa come baldracca.....
> Sempre che uno abbia un minimo di valori morali.....se non li ha ovviamente diventa lecito tutto...nel 2015 il tradimento è ancora una schifezza, e una che la da a tutti è una baldracca....gravità della cosa relativa: il tradimento può avvenire una volta sola e non accadere più, l'essere zoccola è per forza un comportamento reiterato e seriale....


Non capisco che problema ci sia nel trombare chiunque se non tradisci e non fai del male a nessuno. Certo se vai con il marito di una amica, oppure se cerchi in tutti i modi di andarci con chi è sposato e fa resistenza, forse ci può stare. Ma diversamente "zoccola" è un termine dispregiativo di natura maschilista. Ce ne fossero di playboy femmine!!


----------



## dolore (28 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non capisco che problema ci sia nel trombare chiunque se non tradisci e non fai del male a nessuno. Certo se vai con il marito di una amica, oppure se cerchi in tutti i modi di andarci con chi è sposato e fa resistenza, forse ci può stare. Ma diversamente "zoccola" è un termine dispregiativo di natura maschilista. Ce ne fossero di playboy femmine!!


Mi risulta venga usato spesso anche dalle donne....il playboy femmina non esiste....chi la da a cani e porci non è playboy femmina....è semplicemente zoccola


----------



## dolore (28 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Questa cosa delle donne che la danno a tutti mi sa un po' di cosa romanzata ... Ma non é che sei geloso che la tipa che l'ha data a te l'abbia data anche a altri ?


Perché esiste ancora qualche donna al mondo illibata che non l'abbia mai data a nessuno'? Non spariamo cazzate....gelosia de che? Guarda se è vero che il gusto della conquista sta nell'ego conquistare una che la da via facilmente non nutre nessun ego anzi lo sminuisce


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Mi risulta venga usato spesso anche dalle donne....il playboy femmina non esiste....chi la da a cani e porci non è playboy femmina....è semplicemente zoccola


ma CHI caspita la dà a cani e porci??
non ti sembra di esagerare?


----------



## Zod (28 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Mi risulta venga usato spesso anche dalle donne....il playboy femmina non esiste....chi la da a cani e porci non è playboy femmina....è semplicemente zoccola


No è ninfomane. Ma anche questo termine è un tantino dispregiativo. Pure libertina. Forse può andare bene "di mentalità aperta".


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si chiedo anche io.
> Cos'e' un rapporto libero col proprio corpo?
> Io ce l'ho e non vado a letto con tutti.



Ciao

succede quando si traduce alla lettera. I significati cambiano. 
In bernese si usa dire così per intendere qualcuno che ha più rapporti con diverse persone. 
È un modo di dire che ha una valenza neutra. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Infatti....non è ne sessismo ne maschilismo e l'essere nel 2015 non vuol dire che si debba rivalutare la figura di chi si tromba chiunque....sia che sia donna sia che sia uomo....e la parità dei sessi non vuol dire che una donna possa permettersi di comportarsi come il peggiore degli uomini senza essere presa come baldracca.....
> Sempre che uno abbia un minimo di valori morali.....se non li ha ovviamente diventa lecito tutto...nel 2015 il tradimento è ancora una schifezza, e una che la da a tutti è una baldracca....gravità della cosa relativa: il tradimento può avvenire una volta sola e non accadere più, l'essere zoccola è per forza un comportamento reiterato e seriale....



Ciao

decisamente meglio una persona onesta e sincera e che gestisce il suo corpo come meglio crede, che un moralista becero e discriminante come fai tu. A chi nuoce una persona che gestisce il suo corpo in tal modo?


sienne


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma CHI caspita la dà a cani e porci??
> non ti sembra di esagerare?



Ciao

Quoto
sembra pura a me che esagera decisamente. 


sienne


----------



## dolore (28 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> No è ninfomane. Ma anche questo termine è un tantino dispregiativo. Pure libertina. Forse può andare bene "di mentalità aperta".


Si è dispregiativo perché per me una che la da via come il pane non mi ispira rispetto.....e la calcolo anche poco come persona....
Ninfomane è un'altra cosa...quella è una malattia mentale....non una scelta.....esistono anche quelle che la danno via facile....urca se ce n'è


----------



## Zod (28 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Si è dispregiativo perché per me una che la da via come il pane non mi ispira rispetto.....
> Ninfomane è un'altra cosa...quella è una malattia mentale....non una scelta


Che non ti ispiri interesse lo posso capire, pur non condividendo, ma che addirittura non ti ispiri rispetto mi pare eccessivo. Se non fa male a nessuno sono fatti suoi di cosa fa con il suo corpo, se sta bene così. Ripeto, ce ne fossero!! Poi il tuo ragionamento non è sessualmente discriminatorio solo se provi lo stesso disprezzo anche per i playboy.


----------



## Rocco_365 (28 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Perché esiste ancora qualche donna al mondo illibata che non l'abbia mai data a nessuno'? Non spariamo cazzate....gelosia de che? Guarda se è vero che il gusto della conquista sta nell'ego conquistare una che la da via facilmente non nutre nessun ego anzi lo sminuisce


Secondo me sei un tantino maschilista.


----------



## oceansize (28 Agosto 2015)

Se non avessi una compagna ti faresti tutte le ragazze con cui"scherzi" ai tuoi concerti...quindi saresti uno zoccolo?


----------



## dolore (28 Agosto 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> Se non avessi una compagna ti faresti tutte le ragazze con cui"scherzi" ai tuoi concerti...quindi saresti uno zoccolo?


Se vuoi rimescolare le carte in tavola o capire il contrario di tutto: in primis non ho mai scherzato con ragazze che ci provavano spudoratamente, anzi ho sempre chiuso la porta, in secondo lo scherzare era con quelle che non ci sono mai state e se capivo che ci stavano chiudevo anche li, terzo non ho mai fatto lo zoccolo manco da single anche se la possibilità l'avrei avuta ma mi sono praticamente sempre prodigato a cercare una relazione stabile.?.....cos'è che non si capisce in quello che ho scritto? Cos'è che non si capisce nel "non rispetto chi tromba in giro fine a se stesso di qualsiasi sia il sesso"? Cos'è che non si capisce che un uomo mediamente non trova da trombare così facilmente come la donna? Cos'è che non si capisce che una donna non è obbligata a prendere tutte le possibilità sessuali che gli si presentano e non è obbligata a procacciarsene a volontà? E se lo fa è zoccola? Cos'è che non si capisce che le zoccole sono aumentate a dismisura?


----------



## oceansize (28 Agosto 2015)

Bo a me sembri un pochino frustrato eh?!
Io sono donna, single, carina e vado con chi mi piace, non con tutti quelli che ci provano.
Libero di esprimere la tua opinione, ma io non sono d'accordo.
Forse ti sei "accasato" troppo giovane e pensi di aver così perso tante occasioni di svago con le donne?


----------



## dolore (28 Agosto 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> Bo a me sembri un pochino frustrato eh?!
> Io sono donna, single, carina e vado con chi mi piace, non con tutti quelli che ci provano.
> Libero di esprimere la tua opinione, ma io non sono d'accordo.
> Forse ti sei "accasato" troppo giovane e pensi di aver così perso tante occasioni di svago con le donne?


Non mi pare ne di essere frustrato ne mi pare di aver perso occasioni.....dato che ne ho buttate via non poche da single.....cos'è che non si vuol capire che uno può avere dei principi morali? Chiaro che chi non li ha non può capire....anzi è normale trombare in giro.....senza sentirsi merda un minimo....oltre ai principi morali poi nessuno prende in considerazione i pericoli e rischi del sesso occasionale fatto soprattutto con persone altamente promisque (anche se si crede di conoscerle non le si conosce mai abbastanza, non solo per le malattie che possono essere taciute o non monitorate ma anche per la scarsa igiene o gravidanze indesiderate).....che non sono pochi.....anche senza moralismi e le dovute precauzioni (che non sono mai troppe e che comunque non ti permettono di vivere il rapporto serenamente e in maniera completa e appagante), la cosa non è esattamente ragionevole....ergo anche un single altamente promisquo (ma anche no, basta un rapporto per prendersi tutte le malattie del mondo) può far del male a qualcuno.....senza poi contare il male che si può fare ai propri familiari che potrebbero venire a sapere del tuo comportamento sessuale non esattamente santerellino.....sfido chiunque a raccontare a un genitore o nonno le proprie evoluzioni sessuali ed essere compreso o appoggiato


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Non mi pare ne di essere frustrato ne mi pare di aver perso occasioni.....dato che ne ho buttate via non poche da single.....cos'è che non si vuol capire che uno può avere dei principi morali? Chiaro che chi non li ha non può capire....anzi è normale trombare in giro.....senza sentirsi merda un minimo


Quando ti sposi?


----------



## AneleElena (28 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando ti sposi?


Perché dolore sì sposa?


----------



## Rocco_365 (29 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Perché dolore sì sposa?


Tanti auguri allora dolore !


----------



## oscuro (29 Agosto 2015)

*Si*

Ma dolore non aveva salutato?ancora qui sta?


----------



## Zod (29 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Se vuoi rimescolare le carte in tavola o capire il contrario di tutto: in primis non ho mai scherzato con ragazze che ci provavano spudoratamente, anzi ho sempre chiuso la porta, in secondo lo scherzare era con quelle che non ci sono mai state e se capivo che ci stavano chiudevo anche li, terzo non ho mai fatto lo zoccolo manco da single anche se la possibilità l'avrei avuta ma mi sono praticamente sempre prodigato a cercare una relazione stabile.?.....cos'è che non si capisce in quello che ho scritto? Cos'è che non si capisce nel "non rispetto chi tromba in giro fine a se stesso di qualsiasi sia il sesso"? Cos'è che non si capisce che un uomo mediamente non trova da trombare così facilmente come la donna? Cos'è che non si capisce che una donna non è obbligata a prendere tutte le possibilità sessuali che gli si presentano e non è obbligata a procacciarsene a volontà? E se lo fa è zoccola? Cos'è che non si capisce che le zoccole sono aumentate a dismisura?


Quindi disapprovi chiunque "tromba in giro facilmente" a prescindere che sia uomo o donna. Beh se la pensi così, ognuno ha la sua testa e le sue idee, basta non stressarci il prossimo. Però consentimi di dire che da chi ha tradito moglie con figli, non ci si aspetterebbero lezioni di moralità riguardo la promiscuità sessuale altrui.


----------



## stupida1 (29 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Se vuoi rimescolare le carte in tavola o capire il contrario di tutto: in primis non ho mai scherzato con ragazze che ci provavano spudoratamente, anzi ho sempre chiuso la porta, in secondo lo scherzare era con quelle che non ci sono mai state e se capivo che ci stavano chiudevo anche li, terzo non ho mai fatto lo zoccolo manco da single anche se la possibilità l'avrei avuta ma mi sono praticamente sempre prodigato a cercare una relazione stabile.?.....cos'è che non si capisce in quello che ho scritto? Cos'è che non si capisce nel "non rispetto chi tromba in giro fine a se stesso di qualsiasi sia il sesso"? Cos'è che non si capisce che un uomo mediamente non trova da trombare così facilmente come la donna? Cos'è che non si capisce che una donna non è obbligata a prendere tutte le possibilità sessuali che gli si presentano e non è obbligata a procacciarsene a volontà? E se lo fa è zoccola? Cos'è che non si capisce che le zoccole sono aumentate a dismisura?


ammetto di non aver letto tutte le 48 pagine del thread.
però una cosa la voglio dire lo stesso.
la mettete spesso solo sul piano del sesso, della voglia, della passione intesa come sfogo sessuale.
Lo sapete che è possibile, invece, soprattutto per persone che normalmente rifiutano il tradimento e stanno bene coi propri compagni, che càpiti, indipendentemente dalla propria volontà e senza andarlo a cercare, che ti inizi a piacere un'altra persona, tanto, troppo.
Semplice dire molla il compagno...quando ci hai passato la vita assieme non è facile, non solo cose materiali legano a lui. E se fosse solo l'emozione di avere una persona diversa? volatile e passeggera che alla prova dei fatti non regge anche se non sembra? passerà?
non è facile capire l'amore quando si ha il cuore spaccato a metà.
non è facile scegliere o prendere decisioni irrevocabili.
ci si sente da schifo verso il compagno, ci si sente da schifo verso l'altro, intanto si muore d'amore.
e il tradimento, bollato come cosa schifosa, quando è solo e semplicemente amore. Strano, non convenzionale, sbagliato, assurdo, non lo vuoi vedere e lo rifiuti, ma è amore.

aveva ragione Florentino "il cuore ha più stanze di un casino"


----------



## Spot (29 Agosto 2015)

stupida1 ha detto:


> ammetto di non aver letto tutte le 48 pagine del thread.
> però una cosa la voglio dire lo stesso.
> la mettete spesso solo sul piano del sesso, della voglia, della passione intesa come sfogo sessuale.
> Lo sapete che è possibile, invece, soprattutto per persone che normalmente rifiutano il tradimento e stanno bene coi propri compagni, che càpiti, indipendentemente dalla propria volontà e senza andarlo a cercare, che ti inizi a piacere un'altra persona, tanto, troppo.
> ...


Ma esistono forme d'amore crudelmente egoistiche.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Agosto 2015)

stupida1 ha detto:


> ammetto di non aver letto tutte le 48 pagine del thread.
> però una cosa la voglio dire lo stesso.
> la mettete spesso solo sul piano del sesso, della voglia, della passione intesa come sfogo sessuale.
> Lo sapete che è possibile, invece, soprattutto per persone che normalmente rifiutano il tradimento e stanno bene coi propri compagni, che càpiti, indipendentemente dalla propria volontà e senza andarlo a cercare, che ti inizi a piacere un'altra persona, tanto, troppo.
> ...


Però capisci bene che una scelta prima o poi va fatta. Non si può pensare di mantenere in piedi due relazioni all'infinito.


----------



## JON (29 Agosto 2015)

stupida1 ha detto:


> ammetto di non aver letto tutte le 48 pagine del thread.
> però una cosa la voglio dire lo stesso.
> la mettete spesso solo sul piano del sesso, della voglia, della passione intesa come sfogo sessuale.
> Lo sapete che è possibile, invece, soprattutto per persone che normalmente rifiutano il tradimento e stanno bene coi propri compagni, che càpiti, indipendentemente dalla propria volontà e senza andarlo a cercare, che ti inizi a piacere un'altra persona, tanto, troppo.
> ...


Io bollo il tradimento come atto assurdo.

Il tuo discorso regge, regge anche per quanto riguarda i sentimenti messi in campo e gli amori. Ma il tutto regge fino a quando resta circoscritto al tradimento. Perché quando alla resa dei conti, chi poi sceglie di restare al fianco di una persona specifica svalorizza automaticamente l'altro amore. Che amore sarebbe un'amore sacrificabile per un altro?

Se ragioniamo per assurdo tutto è plausibile, ma apprezzo sempre di più chi invece preferisse confrontarsi con la realtà.


----------



## Spot (29 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Perché quando alla resa dei conti, chi poi sceglie di restare al fianco di una persona specifica svalorizza automaticamente l'altro amore. Che amore sarebbe un'amore sacrificabile per un altro?


Perché mentre l'emozioni sono difficilmente direzionabili, alla lunga chiunque è capace di incanalare i sentimenti secondo determinate esigenze.
Se no sarebbe impossibile sopravvivere a molte situazioni.


----------



## AneleElena (29 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Tanti auguri allora dolore !


La mia era una domanda


----------



## stupida1 (29 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Perché mentre l'emozioni sono difficilmente direzionabili, alla lunga chiunque è capace di incanalare i sentimenti secondo determinate esigenze.
> Se no sarebbe impossibile sopravvivere a molte situazioni.



dici che è così? lo spero, sarebbe molto consolante.


----------



## Spot (29 Agosto 2015)

stupida1 ha detto:


> dici che è così? lo spero, sarebbe molto consolante.


Certo, è un meccanismo impietoso quanto naturale.
Se fossero dei fattori esterni a costringerti, dopo lo shock iniziale inizieresti a direzionare i tuoi sentimenti.

Tutto è molto più difficile quando dev'essere la volontà a creare quei fattori. Ecco perché intorno al tradimento si tende a creare gli alibi più fantasiosi, e questo riguarda sia traditori che traditi.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Agosto 2015)

stupida1 ha detto:


> ammetto di non aver letto tutte le 48 pagine del thread.
> però una cosa la voglio dire lo stesso.
> la mettete spesso solo sul piano del sesso, della voglia, della passione intesa come sfogo sessuale.
> Lo sapete che è possibile, invece, soprattutto per persone che normalmente rifiutano il tradimento e stanno bene coi propri compagni, che càpiti, indipendentemente dalla propria volontà e senza andarlo a cercare, che ti inizi a piacere un'altra persona, tanto, troppo.
> ...


Quoto e sottoscrivo. Questo accade e serve molto tempo per capire dove alla fine si vuole stare. Sicuramente ci sono egoismo e menzogna, ma si rischia di essere ancora più egoisti e menzogneri e crudeli se si pretendono da se stessi 
rapidità, trasparenza ed efficienza, vorrei dire, performanti per il proprio tornaconto di immagine di persona di specchiata onestà. Il tempo andrebbe rispettato più di ogni altra cosa o persona, soprattutto perché nessun altro può vivere la nostra vita.


----------



## Zod (29 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto e sottoscrivo. Questo accade e serve molto tempo per capire dove alla fine si vuole stare. Sicuramente ci sono egoismo e menzogna, ma si rischia di essere ancora più egoisti e menzogneri e crudeli se si pretendono da se stessi
> rapidità, trasparenza ed efficienza, vorrei dire, performanti per il proprio tornaconto di immagine di persona di specchiata onestà. Il tempo andrebbe rispettato più di ogni altra cosa o persona, soprattutto perché nessun altro può vivere la nostra vita.


Non è una questione di "tornaconto di immagine di specchiata onestà" ma di coerenza e rispetto per chi vive al nostro fianco e porta avanti un progetto di lungo periodo insieme a noi. Allo stesso modo in cui si accetta quando finisce una storia che vorremmo continuasse, o non inizia una storia che vorremmo vivere, è possibile rifiutare una vita parallela anche quando fattibile. Se stai con una persona non puoi mettere la sua vita in sospeso in attesa di vedere come vada un altro rapporto. Appena vedi che nasce l'interesse per una seconda persona metti in discussione il rapporto ufficiale e cerchi di capire cosa sta accadendo. Si tratta di essere persone mature piuttosto che fare i capricci e volere sia la relazione stabile che quella clandestina. I problemi si affrontano, non si nascondono sotto un tappeto di bugie.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non è una questione di "tornaconto di immagine di specchiata onestà" ma di coerenza e rispetto per chi vive al nostro fianco e porta avanti un progetto di lungo periodo insieme a noi. Allo stesso modo in cui si accetta quando finisce una storia che vorremmo continuasse, o non inizia una storia che vorremmo vivere, è possibile rifiutare una vita parallela anche quando fattibile. Se stai con una persona non puoi mettere la sua vita in sospeso in attesa di vedere come vada un altro rapporto. Appena vedi che nasce l'interesse per una seconda persona metti in discussione il rapporto ufficiale e cerchi di capire cosa sta accadendo. Si tratta di essere persone mature piuttosto che fare i capricci e volere sia la relazione stabile che quella clandestina. I problemi si affrontano, non si nascondono sotto un tappeto di bugie.


E' solennemente giusto quello che scrivi. Ma allora il traditore pentito che torna, o quello che rinuncia in nome di un patto sottoscritto sono eroi, dal tuo punto di vista. Dal mio punto di vista, invece, sono traditori dei loro sentimenti, e, in sostanza, ipocriti. Attenzione però che non stiamo parlando di persone superficiali o di seriali, stiamo parlando del caso illustrato da Stupida1.


----------



## sienne (29 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto e sottoscrivo. Questo accade e serve molto tempo per capire dove alla fine si vuole stare. Sicuramente ci sono egoismo e menzogna, ma si rischia di essere ancora più egoisti e menzogneri e crudeli se si pretendono da se stessi
> rapidità, trasparenza ed efficienza, vorrei dire, performanti per il proprio tornaconto di immagine di persona di specchiata onestà. Il tempo andrebbe rispettato più di ogni altra cosa o persona, soprattutto perché nessun altro può vivere la nostra vita.



Ciao

metti all'occorrente la persona che hai vicino, per dare anche a lei la possibilità di tirare le somme per se stessa. Parlarne significa integrare gli altri ... e non di dover dare una risposta. Il cammino lo si può percorrere anche in due. Non si lascia nella credenza di una realtà che non sussiste una persona, per fare i comodi nostri. Per non dover affrontare ... 


sienne


----------



## Zod (29 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' solennemente giusto quello che scrivi. Ma allora il traditore pentito che torna, o quello che rinuncia in nome di un patto sottoscritto sono eroi, dal tuo punto di vista. Dal mio punto di vista, invece, sono traditori dei loro sentimenti, e, in sostanza, ipocriti. Attenzione però che non stiamo parlando di persone superficiali o di seriali, stiamo parlando del caso illustrato da Stupida1.


Rifiutare un rapporto parallelo fattibile non deve essere un sacrificio che si fa in nome di qualcosa oppure di qualcuno, deve essere un comportamento naturale istintivo. Nel momento in cui diviene una forzatura allora potrebbe essere come dici tu. Ma in tale caso occorre comunque porsi delle domande e valutare cosa si sta facendo della propria vita e di quella altrui. Bisogna domandarsi il perché c'è una porta dove non ci doveva essere, sia che sia aperta, sia che sia chiusa, sia che la si voglia aprire, sia che la si voglia chiudere. È la sola presenza di quella porta che dovrebbe invitarci a riflettere e rimettere in discussione il nostro cammino.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> metti all'occorrente la persona che hai vicino, per dare anche a lei la possibilità di tirare le somme per se stessa. Parlarne significa integrare gli altri ... e non di dover dare una risposta. Il cammino lo si può percorrere anche in due. Non si lascia nella credenza di una realtà che non sussiste una persona, per fare i comodi nostri. Per non dover affrontare ...
> 
> ...


Anche questo è giusto, da sottoscrivere. Anche in questo caso, se la persona che tradisce sente di volere molto bene a chi tradisce non ha bisogno di fingere, perché non sta prendendo in giro il partner, che infatti in questi casi non si accorge di nulla; quello che è capitato, sta capitando a me (me generico, non me - me Fantastica), mette in gioco prima la mia persona e poi il mio partner in ordine di importanza, non di tempo; io ometto di dire al mio partner una parte della mia vita, del mio cuore, dei miei tormenti, per non fargli del male inutile. Lui, il mio partner, non è nella mia situazione, non può decidere insieme a me, perché quello che sto vivendo non gli "appartiene" come esperienza qui e ora. Comunicare quello che sto vivendo significa già aver deciso di abbandonare il mio sentimento per l'amante, è un'inclusione che esclude.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Rifiutare un rapporto parallelo fattibile non deve essere un sacrificio che si fa in nome di qualcosa oppure di qualcuno, deve essere un comportamento naturale istintivo. Nel momento in cui diviene una forzatura allora potrebbe essere come dici tu. Ma in tale caso occorre comunque porsi delle domande e valutare cosa si sta facendo della propria vita e di quella altrui. Bisogna domandarsi il perché c'è una porta dove non ci doveva essere, sia che sia aperta, sia che sia chiusa, sia che la si voglia aprire, sia che la si voglia chiudere. È la sola presenza di quella porta che dovrebbe invitarci a riflettere e rimettere in discussione il nostro cammino.


Perfetto. Una persona non superficiale e responsabile queste cose le sa. Il mio amante le ha sempra sapute, da prima di sposarsi, durante tutto il matrimonio, e anche ora.


----------



## stupida1 (29 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche questo è giusto, da sottoscrivere. Anche in questo caso, se la persona che tradisce sente di volere molto bene a chi tradisce non ha bisogno di fingere, perché non sta prendendo in giro il partner, che infatti in questi casi non si accorge di nulla; quello che è capitato, sta capitando a me (me generico, non me - me Fantastica), mette in gioco prima la mia persona e poi il mio partner in ordine di importanza, non di tempo; io ometto di dire al mio partner una parte della mia vita, del mio cuore, dei miei tormenti, per non fargli del male inutile. Lui, il mio partner, non è nella mia situazione, non può decidere insieme a me, perché quello che sto vivendo non gli "appartiene" come esperienza qui e ora. Comunicare quello che sto vivendo significa già aver deciso di abbandonare il mio sentimento per l'amante, è un'inclusione che esclude.


esattamente hai espresso quello che ho dolorosamente deciso di tenere per me e il motivo per cui lo faccio.
La sofferenza che provo, io, la merito, il mio compagno no e finchè non avrò fatto chiarezza nel mio cuore non sarà possibile analizzare serenamente perchè è successo, farne delle colpe a qualcuno, o a me stessa. Ammesso che esistano colpe in questo caso e non semplici "avvenimenti" in particolari momenti deboli o stanchi.
Ho pensato, in questi mesi, che la cosa riguardava me e me solamente. Naturalmente è vero solo in certo senso.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che cavolo state dicendo?!
Qualcuno è stato obbligato a sposarsi con la pistola alla tempia?
Nessuno.
Un matrimonio è un impegno.
IMPEGNO.
Sapete cosa vuol dire?
Poi vi lamentate dei contratti a tempo determinato.
Siete dei co.co.co. dell'amore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che cavolo state dicendo?!
> Qualcuno è stato obbligato a sposarsi con la pistola alla tempia?
> Nessuno.
> Un matrimonio è un impegno.
> ...



Quoto.
Ma non fanno più firmare con quattro testimoni alla fine della cerimonia? Perché quella robina li dovrebbe dare il senso di un impegno ufficiale, di una responsabilità.
Vabbè che adesso la gente va a rogito e manco sa chi paga e quanto e sembra tutto normale...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Ma non fanno più firmare con quattro testimoni alla fine della cerimonia? Perché quella robina li dovrebbe dare il senso di un impegno ufficiale, di una responsabilità.
> Vabbè che adesso la gente va a rogito e manco sa chi paga e quanto e sembra tutto normale...


Si saranno sposati a loro insaputa. Pensavano fosse un bel party, aspettavano Martini e Clooney.

Ah no, dolore no.
Dolore quando ti sposi?


----------



## Nicka (29 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vabbè che adesso la gente va a rogito e manco sa chi paga e quanto e sembra tutto normale...


Bè...oddio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè...oddio...



Oh a uno é successo. A te no?


----------



## Nicka (29 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh a uno é successo. A te no?


Sticaz..ehm!!! No no...a me no!!! Boh!!


----------



## AneleElena (29 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh a uno é successo. A te no?


Cioè un tizio ha fatto un rogito e nemmeno sapeva quanto doveva pagare per la compravendita?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Cioè un tizio ha fatto un rogito e nemmeno sapeva quanto doveva pagare per la compravendita?



Era un ministro...


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' solennemente giusto quello che scrivi. Ma allora il traditore pentito che torna, o quello che rinuncia in nome di un patto sottoscritto sono eroi, dal tuo punto di vista. Dal mio punto di vista, invece, sono traditori dei loro sentimenti, e, in sostanza, ipocriti. Attenzione però che non stiamo parlando di persone superficiali o di seriali, stiamo parlando del caso illustrato da Stupida1.


Se sei DAVVERO innamorato del tuo amante non c'è niente da fare, e salvo casi rari la storia 'ufficiale' va a puttane e si prosegue alla luce del sole con l'amante (a me é successo).
Se NON si é davvero innamorati si torna all'ovile o in maniera autonoma o dopo che si viene scoperti. La discriminante é il sentimento.


----------



## AneleElena (29 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Era un ministro...


Ah sì, non ricordo il nome ma ricordo la notizia


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Ah sì, non ricordo il nome ma ricordo la notizia


Scajola


----------



## AneleElena (29 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scajola


Appartamento su piazza di Spagna?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Appartamento su piazza di Spagna?


Colosseo.
Hai 15 anni?


----------



## AneleElena (30 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Colosseo.
> Hai 15 anni?


Ahahahahahah no perché?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah no perché?


Speravo.

Perché se non hai 15 anni e non hai memorizzato quella vicenda, come altre, è grave. Se mi chiedi perché è ancora più grave.


----------



## AneleElena (30 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Speravo.
> 
> Perché se non hai 15 anni e non hai memorizzato quella vicenda, come altre, è grave. Se mi chiedi perché è ancora più grave.


Ricordavo il fatto ma non il nome e il luogo.. 
Ultimamente sono troppo fuori di me..
[emoji4]


----------



## dolore (30 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche questo è giusto, da sottoscrivere. Anche in questo caso, se la persona che tradisce sente di volere molto bene a chi tradisce non ha bisogno di fingere, perché non sta prendendo in giro il partner, che infatti in questi casi non si accorge di nulla; quello che è capitato, sta capitando a me (me generico, non me - me Fantastica), mette in gioco prima la mia persona e poi il mio partner in ordine di importanza, non di tempo; io ometto di dire al mio partner una parte della mia vita, del mio cuore, dei miei tormenti, per non fargli del male inutile. Lui, il mio partner, non è nella mia situazione, non può decidere insieme a me, perché quello che sto vivendo non gli "appartiene" come esperienza qui e ora. Comunicare quello che sto vivendo significa già aver deciso di abbandonare il mio sentimento per l'amante, è un'inclusione che esclude.


Tutto questo sarebbe vero se ci fossero in gioco dei sentimenti.....in realtà nell'ultimo periodo mi stava iniziando a solleticare l'idea di un mordi e fuggi (abbandonando i miei ideali morali)....che si è materializzato con una persona con cui sapevo sarebbe potuto succedere senza eventuali ripercussioni sul mio rapporto stabile......una persona di cui avevo un minimo di fiducia, una persona che sapevo più avvezza e portata q determinate cose ma non così tanto libertina....anzi no, diciamo pure zoccola.....finita la cosa ti guardi dentro e ti fai schifo.....ti senti sporco anche solo per averlo pensato.....oltre ad averlo pensato 'hai anche messo in pratica.....e ora ti ritrovi con una cosa di cui non sai cosa fartene, che non puoi raccontare senza fare la figura dell'idiota e che non è servita a nulla per la tua vita, un'esperienza di cui avrei fatto volentieri a meno....sono adulto e vaccinato, mi prendo le mie conseguenze personali, i miei dolori interiori ed eventuali strascichi futuri, resisto e cerco di far vivere meglio la mia famiglia....non posso fare altro se non cercare di evitarlo ad altri......


----------



## Fantastica (30 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che cavolo state dicendo?!
> Qualcuno è stato obbligato a sposarsi con la pistola alla tempia?
> Nessuno.
> Un matrimonio è un impegno.
> ...


Chi ha parlato di matrimonio fin qui? Si parlava d'amore.


----------



## dolore (30 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Chi ha parlato di matrimonio fin qui? Si parlava d'amore.


Si ma l'amore non c'entra manco quello....


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Chi ha parlato di matrimonio fin qui? Si parlava d'amore.



Ciao

non è come una volta. Oggi ci si sposa prevalentemente per amore ... 
E in nome di quell'amore ti impegni ... 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (30 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è come una volta. Oggi ci si sposa prevalentemente per amore ...
> E in nome di quell'amore ti impegni ...
> ...


Hai ragione (come sempre), ma io credo sia sbagliato per la psiche umana; è giustificato per garantire sicurezza alla prole, è socialmente utile a tutti, è frutto della premessa culturale per cui il sacrificio è lodevole e giusto per una giusta causa. Ma il desiderio umano è quello della felicità e nell'amore si ripone più che in qualsiasi altra esperienza la felicità. Nessuno è felice nel sacrificio, nemmeno Cristo lo è stato.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Hai ragione (come sempre), ma io credo sia sbagliato per la psiche umana; è giustificato per garantire sicurezza alla prole, è socialmente utile a tutti, è frutto della premessa culturale per cui il sacrificio è lodevole e giusto per una giusta causa. Ma il desiderio umano è quello della felicità e nell'amore si ripone più che in qualsiasi altra esperienza la felicità. Nessuno è felice nel sacrificio, nemmeno Cristo lo è stato.


Sei rimasta all'edonismo che non esprimi come tuo pensiero, tua ideologia ma come interpretazione unica del modo di essere degli uomini. 

L'impegno che si prende è di uno verso l'altro di fronte alla società. Infatti viene richiesta la possibilità anche dai gay e si sposa e resta sposato anche chi è sterile, non di sentimento e di capacità di impegno.
Ma l'impegno d'amore lo capisce solo chi lo da vivere e ha il coraggio di viverlo.


----------



## stupida1 (30 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Chi ha parlato di matrimonio fin qui? Si parlava d'amore.


infatti, nessuno s'è ancora sposato nella mia vicenda.
Solo storie di convivenza attive e lunghe per entrambi.
Nessun figlio, ancora.


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Hai ragione (come sempre), ma io credo sia sbagliato per la psiche umana; è giustificato per garantire sicurezza alla prole, è socialmente utile a tutti, è frutto della premessa culturale per cui il sacrificio è lodevole e giusto per una giusta causa. Ma il desiderio umano è quello della felicità e nell'amore si ripone più che in qualsiasi altra esperienza la felicità. Nessuno è felice nel sacrificio, nemmeno Cristo lo è stato.



Ciao

se fai il calcolo matrimonio che equivale a sacrificio ecc., non se ne esce. 
Il matrimonio o convivenza, diventa ciò che tu sei ... sei tu, che crei le sue dinamiche. 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (30 Agosto 2015)

stupida1 ha detto:


> infatti, nessuno s'è ancora sposato nella mia vicenda.
> Solo storie di convivenza attive e lunghe per entrambi.
> Nessun figlio, ancora.


E dal mio punto di vista, come immagino dal tuo, non vedo questa grande differenza rispetto a un patto sottiscritto con testimoni. La coscienza è la coscienza, con o senza carte bollate.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se fai il calcolo matrimonio che equivale a sacrificio ecc., non se ne esce.
> Il matrimonio o convivenza, diventa ciò che tu sei ... sei tu, che crei le sue dinamiche.
> ...


Questo è vero per qualsiasi relazione seria, non necessariamente matrimoniale, se non sei credente in qualche religione. Infatti, se sei credente cristiano, per esempio, sai o dovresti sapere, che la cerimonia del matrimonio è un sacramento, cioè qualcosa che cambia completamente la tua NATURA, cioè ti fa "una carne sola", una persona unica con chi tu sposi. Ma se non sei credente DAVVERO, il matrimonio non è un rito profondo così, è una sanzione collettiva e sociale di una relazione d'amore, e non muta affatto la natura delle due persone, ma solo le impegna pubblicamente in un giuramento, in cui sono in gioco i loro valori personali di affidabilità e coerenza tra parole e azioni nel tempo. Questo, trattandosi di esseri umani, mette nelle condizioni di essere all'altezza tutta la vita (finché morte non vi separi) di una promessa fatta davanti al mondo, una promessa che non può essere d'amore nel senso "erotico" del termine, perché Eros è libero per definizione, un po' come lo spirito che soffia dove vuole. Cioè, quando ti sposi, la questione interiore  e esteriore diventa non più l'amore, ma l'onore personale di tener fede a un giuramento; l'amore segue altri percorsi, che prescindono dal fatto di legarsi in matrimonio, sempre se non sei credente. Se poi hai la fortuna di amare colui o colei a cui hai giurato eterna vicinanza, bene, è una fortuna, ma proprio grande.


----------



## Ingenuo (30 Agosto 2015)

stupida1 ha detto:


> ammetto di non aver letto tutte le 48 pagine del thread.
> però una cosa la voglio dire lo stesso.
> la mettete spesso solo sul piano del sesso, della voglia, della passione intesa come sfogo sessuale.
> Lo sapete che è possibile, invece, soprattutto per persone che normalmente rifiutano il tradimento e stanno bene coi propri compagni, che càpiti, indipendentemente dalla propria volontà e senza andarlo a cercare, che ti inizi a piacere un'altra persona, tanto, troppo.
> ...


Il miglior post che ho letto in tutta la discussione


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Il miglior post che ho letto in tutta la discussione


Per me è il più banale.


----------



## Ingenuo (30 Agosto 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Per me è il più banale.


Estiqaatsi


----------



## Eratò (30 Agosto 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Per me è il più banale.


"Il cuore spaccato a metà", "non è semplice lasciare una persona quando ci hai passato una vita insieme".... tutto questo romanticismo per dire che si aveva voglia di scopare altrove e non si sapeva trattenere... wow!


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Il miglior post che ho letto in tutta la discussione


Post di un'immaturità e di un'ipocrisia più uniche che rare.


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> "Il cuore spaccato a metà", "non è semplice lasciare una persona quando ci hai passato una vita insieme".... tutto questo romanticismo per dire che si aveva voglia di scopare altrove e non si sapeva trattenere... wow!


non credo si debba intendere così


----------



## sienne (31 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Il miglior post che ho letto in tutta la discussione



Ciao

fa un bel po' di confusione tra innamoramento e amore. 
E per arrivare che ti sconvolge l'infatuazione verso un'altra persona, lo hai dovuto e voluto anche alimentare. 
E per far trasformare il tutto in amore, ci vuole non solo tempo ... ma anche conoscenza dell'altro ...
E tutto questo accade senza la nostra volontà? Non raccontiamocela, solo perché abbiamo alimentato un emozione ...


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Post di un'immaturità e di un'ipocrisia più uniche che rare.


Non per spaccare il capello in quattro, ma ipocrisia e immaturità sono due cose che difficilmente coesistono.
Ingenuità, se proprio vogliamo


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Ciao sono un uomo alla metà dei 30 anni musicista con compagna e figlia...siamo assieme da 10 anni....amo mia figlia alla follia amo la mia compagna e sto benissimo con lei....ma veniamo al dunque....non ho mai tradito, amche se ho avuto poche relazioni e tutte durature....mi è sempre piaciuto fare un po il cascamorto con le donne ma sempre in maniera discreta e non andando mai oltre, è sempre stato un mio modo per alimentare il mio ego ma senza tradire realmente...non lo facevo con tutte ma solo con donne particolarmente attraenti, il giochetto finiva comunque sempre in un nulla di fatto, chiudevo la porta puntualmente prima di concludere qualcosa.....la mia compagna non mi ha mai scoperto perché, ripeto, son sempre stato discreto, non mi piace fare apprezzamenti plateali e in presenza della mia compagna.....2 anni fa vivo un periodo molto stressante della mia vita in cui anche la vita di coppia ne risente, l"attività lavorativa va male e devo chiudere, lei mi placca stretto su tutto e non mi lascia vivere, mi sento soffocare...esco sempre con amici single e senza famiglia, che ovviamente escono per cuccare....conosco una ragazza molto più giovane di me molto attraente, iniziamo a vederci spesso per caso perché si frequenta gli stessi locali....poi ci si becca su fb e iniziamo a chattare parlando del più e del meno...una sera ci si becca in un locale e scappa un bacio appassionato...ma ci si ferma li....non ci si vede più ma ci si sente sempre tramite fb....iniziamo a raccontarci...le racconto la mia situazione lei la sua....scopro che lei è uno schifo umano, bisessuale  ossessionata dal sesso, con gravi problemi familiari e di psiche.....sulle prime mi interesso ai suoi problemi poi arriva il senso di colpa verso la mia compagna e la mia famiglia, nello stesso istante la mia compagna inizis a cambiare comportamento forse capendo che qualcosa non stava andando bene, improvvisamente in casa si crea una situazione da idillio....mollo il colpo, smetto di sentirmi con la tipa, mi sento uno schifo, sto male per qualche mese senza darlo a vedere.....passano 2 anni, continuo a frequentare amici single che, anche parecchio fissati col sesso e le donne in un certo senso mi portano a pensare che tradire sia normale e naturale.....ora in 10 anni di coppia mi è capitato parecchie volte di avere proposte anche parecchio spinte da ragazze poco serie e ho sempre rifiutato categoricamente, in questi 2 anni avevo smesso anche di fare il cascamorto, mi ero messo la testa a posto....suonando in giro mi capita di conoscere 2 ragazze ( non in simultanea) che iniziano a marcarmi stretto provandoci in maniera spinta....con entrambe quasi ci casco ma riesco in un qualche modo a evitare  di farci qualcosa in estremis....poi un bel giorno arriva una ragazza che conosco da tempo che non mi aveva mai attratto in maniera particolare e con cui c'è sempre stato un semplice rapporto di conoscenza (la situazione familiare procede abbastanza bene e non c'è crisi di coppia se non che per stanchezza e stress vari si fa poco sesso, momenti che abbiamo sempre avuto in maniera altalenante ma che abbiamo sempre risolto), questa volta questa questa ragazza inizia a spingere nei miei confronti, ci prova in tutti i modi anche troppo esplicitamente......alla fine cedo, facciamo sesso per 2 volte in maniera squallida e poco appagante, fredda e imbarazzante (almeno per me)....arrivano sibito i sensi di colpa immediati, chiudo totalmente e immeditamente i contatti con lei che forse si era preparata a fare l'amante e la terza incomoda.....ora sono ridotto da schifo, depressione a fasi alterne, devo cercare di fingere per non destare sospetti nella mia compagna che non voglio perdere e non voglio perdere mia figlia e la sua stima futura.....ho iniziato a cercare motivazioni valide ovunque del mio gesto e non riesco a trovarle....in qualsiasi modo guardi la cosa merda è e merda rimane


Io no ti capisco proprio.....


----------



## JON (31 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Il miglior post che ho letto in tutta la discussione


Addirittura. E' un post invece scritto da una prospettiva molto limitata, benché io gli riconosca la totale buona fede.

Quello dell'amore "raffinato", epurato dalle complicazioni di un amore che andrebbe vissuto con tutte le complicazioni del caso e annessi e connessi, è un concetto labile. Può sembrare eterno e assoluto, e magari lo è, ma solo perché viene tenuto al riparo delle aggressioni della vita. Solo perché, volontariamente, e forse anche inconsciamente, se ne prende solo la parte che ci conviene.

Detto questo, non è che provare amore in genere sia una brutta cosa. Il brutto sta nel non aver la minima idea di come e dove collocare simili sentimenti che, nell'arco di una vita, possono investire qualsiasi persona. Il che significa non saper scegliere, ne per un verso ne per l'altro. Il rischio, nemmeno a dirlo, è quello di metterlo in culo a chi non si dovrebbe.


----------



## Horny (31 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> "Il cuore spaccato a metà", "non è semplice lasciare una persona quando ci hai passato una vita insieme".... tutto questo romanticismo per dire che si aveva voglia di scopare altrove e non si sapeva trattenere... wow!


Se poi  'una vita assieme' si risolve in qualche anno di frequentazione e in una breve convivenza senza figli.......il cuore spaccato a metà no comment, il cuore e' un muscolo.
pero' non è' neppure detto che si abbia solo voglia di scopare altrove e non ci si sappia trattenere.
a me del sesso e basta non e' mai fregato molto, ad esempio.
ne posso fare a meno per anni.
credo che tanti cerchino....altro.


----------



## Darty (31 Agosto 2015)

*Jon*



JON ha detto:


> Addirittura. E' un post invece scritto da una prospettiva molto limitata, benché io gli riconosca la totale buona fede.
> 
> Quello dell'amore "raffinato", epurato dalle complicazioni di un amore che andrebbe vissuto con tutte le complicazioni del caso e annessi e connessi, è un concetto labile. Può sembrare eterno e assoluto, e magari lo è, ma solo perché viene tenuto al riparo delle aggressioni della vita. Solo perché, volontariamente, e forse anche inconsciamente, se ne prende solo la parte che ci conviene.
> 
> *Detto questo, non è che provare amore in genere sia una brutta cosa. Il brutto sta nel non aver la minima idea di come e dove collocare simili sentimenti che, nell'arco di una vita, possono investire qualsiasi persona. Il che significa non saper scegliere, ne per un verso ne per l'altro. Il rischio, nemmeno a dirlo, è quello di metterlo in culo a chi non si dovrebbe*.


Verde virtuale e applauso. Bravo.


----------



## zanna (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se sei DAVVERO innamorato del tuo amante non c'è niente da fare, *e salvo casi rari* la storia 'ufficiale' va a puttane e si prosegue alla luce del sole con l'amante (a me é successo).
> Se NON si é davvero innamorati si torna all'ovile o in maniera autonoma o dopo che si viene scoperti. La discriminante é il sentimento.


Tipo? Magari te sei DAVVERO innamorato del tuo amante e lui/lei invece  NI o proprio NO magari facendoti credere diversamente (per poi dovendo  fare i conti con "circostanze sfavolevoli") ... e vengono tagliati tutti  i ponti per poi rendersi conto di trovarsi immersi fino al collo e  oltre in un mare di melma ... e il problema che immersi non si è da soli ma in compagnia di chi avresti dovuto prenderti cura 



JON ha detto:


> Addirittura. E' un post invece scritto da una prospettiva molto limitata, benché io gli riconosca la totale buona fede.
> 
> Quello dell'amore "raffinato", epurato dalle complicazioni di un amore che andrebbe vissuto con tutte le complicazioni del caso e annessi e connessi, è un concetto labile. Può sembrare eterno e assoluto, e magari lo è, ma solo perché viene tenuto al riparo delle aggressioni della vita. Solo perché, volontariamente, e forse anche inconsciamente, se ne prende solo la parte che ci conviene.
> 
> *Detto questo, non è che provare amore in genere sia una brutta cosa. Il brutto sta nel non aver la minima idea di come e dove collocare simili sentimenti che, nell'arco di una vita, possono investire qualsiasi persona. Il che significa non saper scegliere, ne per un verso ne per l'altro. Il rischio, nemmeno a dirlo, è quello di metterlo in culo a chi non si dovrebbe.*


Appunto


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Tipo? Magari te sei DAVVERO innamorato del tuo amante e lui/lei invece  NI o proprio NO magari facendoti credere diversamente (per poi dovendo  fare i conti con "circostanze sfavolevoli") ... e vengono tagliati tutti  i ponti per poi rendersi conto di trovarsi immersi fino al collo e  oltre in un mare di melma ... e il problema che immersi non si è da soli ma in compagnia di chi avresti dovuto prenderti cura


Boh.
Per come la vedo io, se DAVVERO si è persa la testa per qualcun altro - corrisposti o meno - sarebbe onesto e saggio chiudere una storia, quella 'ufficiale', senza più senso. Anche perchè se si rimane con qualcuno che non si ama più, prima o poi è frequente che ci si innamori di qualcun altro...


----------



## Eratò (31 Agosto 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Se poi  'una vita assieme' si risolve in qualche anno di frequentazione e in una breve convivenza senza figli.......il cuore spaccato a metà no comment, il cuore e' un muscolo.
> pero' non è' neppure detto che si abbia solo voglia di scopare altrove e non ci si sappia trattenere.
> a me del sesso e basta non e' mai fregato molto, ad esempio.
> ne posso fare a meno per anni.
> credo che tanti cerchino....altro.


Rispondo a te e a Perplesso...
Era solobun commento alla cazzo di cane il mio spinto dal melifluo delle frasi...Tanto nemmeno riesco a concentrarmibe rispondere meglio.


----------



## Ingenuo (31 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me il termine Tradimento/ forum inganna.
Dovrebbe chiamarsi Filosofia dell'amore/Radio Maria :carneval:


----------



## zanna (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Boh.
> Per come la vedo io, *se DAVVERO si è persa la testa per qualcun altro *- *corrisposti o meno - sarebbe onesto e saggio chiudere una storia, quella 'ufficiale', senza più senso.* Anche perchè se si rimane con qualcuno che non si ama più, prima o poi è frequente che ci si innamori di qualcun altro...


Beh perdonami ma onestà e saggezza in tali circostanze non mi sembrano vadano di pari passo


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Beh perdonami ma onestà e saggezza in tali circostanze non mi sembrano vadano di pari passo


Certo.
Però insomma dài, prima o poi (più prima che poi) si dovrebbe 'scegliere'...


----------



## Horny (31 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Secondo me il termine Tradimento/ forum inganna.
> Dovrebbe chiamarsi Filosofia dell'amore/Radio Maria :carneval:


Radio maria?


----------



## Horny (31 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Beh perdonami ma onestà e saggezza in tali circostanze non mi sembrano vadano di pari passo


per me, invece, decisamente si che vanno di pari passo.
e ricordiamoci che si può pure star soli, anche per evitare
danni a se stessi e al prossimo, no?


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> per me, invece, decisamente si che vanno di pari passo.
> e ricordiamoci che si può pure star soli, anche per evitare
> danni a se stessi e al prossimo, no?


:up:...e invece spesso si preferisce l'inerzia, ovvero tenere scomodamente i piedi in due scarpe.


----------



## zanna (31 Agosto 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> *per me, invece, decisamente si che vanno di pari passo.*
> e ricordiamoci che si può pure star soli, *anche per evitare
> danni a se stessi e al prossimo, no?*





Jim Cain ha detto:


> :up:...*e invece spesso si preferisce l'inerzia, ovvero tenere scomodamente i piedi in due scarpe.*


Mi sa che state mischiando i cavoli con le fragole ... o spiegate oppure ... bah


----------



## stupida1 (1 Settembre 2015)

uh quante critiche.
immaturità, superficialità.
si beh me lo sono detto anche io, non a caso guardate che nick mi sono scelta.
Mi ci sento davvero, una stupida, se ho confuso innamoramento ed amore è stato solo per una questione di espressione, me ne scuso, si, è più corretto parlare di innamoramento.
Il concetto che volevo trasmettervi col precedente intervento, che poi non era che l'espressione - per quanto immatura e superficiale - di come mi sento io, è che se ho tradito è perchè sentivo un trasporto sincero e profondo per quella persona, tanto da mettere in discussione tutto il mio passato.
Purtroppo o per fortuna non mi era successo mai, non me l'aspettavo, ne sono stata travolta e mandata totalmente in confusione, tanto da non capire più niente e smarrire completamente obiettivi, desideri, sicurezze.
Ho sbagliato ad alimentare un sentimento. Si. Per come sono stata e per come sto adesso l'ho imparata la lezione, difficile dimenticarla.
Per il resto, ho tanta di quella confusione in testa che solo io lo so ma mi sto impegnando, con il tempo e la riflessione, a fare chiarezza; sinceramente non pensavo possibile tradire, figuratevi se mi immaginavo di poterlo fare con freddezza e logicità.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2015)

stupida1 ha detto:


> uh quante critiche.
> immaturità, superficialità.
> si beh me lo sono detto anche io, non a caso guardate che nick mi sono scelta.
> Mi ci sento davvero, una stupida, se ho confuso innamoramento ed amore è stato solo per una questione di espressione, me ne scuso, si, è più corretto parlare di innamoramento.
> ...


Forse la cosa meno chiara è"stupida"


----------

